# Traditional Championship Wrestling thread



## USAUSA1

Do you think TNA will pull Chavo Jr?

Tokyo Monster Kahagas is pretty cool. One of the top free agents out there.

The show last weekend showed the Dustin/Morton vs. Genetic Perfection match again. I ask about it and they said showing old matches is temporary. I guess because they expanded to 1 hour and don't have much material at the moment. Hopefully, this will stop real soon. 

Next episode will feature Titan and Tim Storm vs. the Bradford Family. Should be a fun match. 

Shane Williams have a ton of charisma. Does he work anywhere else?


----------



## 11rob2k

Not watched TCW for a few weeks need to get back into it again. Do you know if they put big shows like this onto dvd?


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane, how is the wrestling scene in Arkansas?


----------



## Lane

I also thought the same thing about the Chavo deal. Shane works some other small indys. Pretty sure hes been on a AAPW show or two. I have yet to see Titan. So far ive only been able to make it to Holiday Homecoming last year. Either had something else going on or the show was too far for anyone else who wanted to go (persoanly I dont mind a over 2hr drive but thats just me)

Ive really looked forward to seeing Tokyo and the rest of the new guys like Fyler and NLFC.


----------



## Lane

So far they dont have dvds (just recently started doing merch) but I could see it in the future. The Arkansas scene is pretty sad. Only TCW and ASWF. Havint scene ASWF but going by promos its along the lines of $5 wrestling but serious.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is it true that TCW draws 500 plus per show? I know the FREE July 4th show drew 1200 fans according to Wrestling Observer. It's hard to draw 1200 fans even if all the tickets is free.


----------



## Lane

Its true mostly. They draw right around or over 500 figure crowds in alot of place but I wouldnt put it as standing room only or anything. When I was there in Dec there was probably around 400-500 people there. TCW really have their marekts down as they useually just go to 4 towns in the state. They're doing a show in Memphis in September and earlyer this year a few guys represented the promotion for a company in Vegas I believe.


----------



## Punkhead

Any links to their shows? Never heard of it.


----------



## Lane

TomasThunder619 said:


> ny links to their shows? Never heard of it.


http://www.youtube.com/user/TCWWrestlingOnline


----------



## Lane

Newest show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhDi2jhP_jI&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Xmaspast

USAUSA1 said:


> Do you think TNA will pull Chavo Jr?


Highly unlikely. TNA lets their performers do other shows with the exception of the WWE, and even then, I'm pretty sure they would let their performers finish dates that they already have booked.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was actually really good minus the Bradford Family campy stuff with the Vampire.

Steele vs. Lars was a really fun match. Genetic Perfection needs to be in that ROH tournament.

The main event started out slow but pick up. They kept Titan out as much as possible.


----------



## Lane

Very pleased to anounce that TCW will begin production volume 1 best of DVD shortly.


----------



## USAUSA1

Should be interesting. What is the best match they ever produce? What is the biggest match they ever produce? 



> Main Event August 25th
> Ghetto Street Fight
> Hacksaw Butch Reed vs. Mr. Saturday Night Michael Barry


I can't wait for this match.


----------



## Lane

I havint seen enough to give a valid point on what their best is but Finlay vs Killer Nikels and Alan Steele vs Tim Storm were both very good matches. Shane Schultz vs someone I cant remember legit had a old school style ****-****1/2 match on one of the episodes or maybe im over ranking it a little but it was hella fun. I really need to get to the show on the 25th as its my birthday and dont know if anyone could take me. Really want to see Jerry Lynn and the street fight.


----------



## USAUSA1

Need to watch these matches this weekend.


----------



## Lane

So, Sigmon and Jon Michael were involved in a short doc featuring TCW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jc0DqZepVA


----------



## USAUSA1

I was going through some shows and it look like the promotion change a lot. I see Jerry Lawler was a tag champion and Jay Lethal vs. Anthony is a match you need too see.


----------



## Lane

Yeah, Anthony vs Lethal was great. Lawler is set to return in December.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who is the Memphis legend they teasing for September?


----------



## Lane

No clue. Could be Lawler.


----------



## rodzilla

Saw my first episode today and I am amazed at the production value of the show. I absolutely love it. Will defiantly be subscribing on YouTube.


----------



## Lane

the way they sky rocketed into better production was amazing. One month it was no lighting and no effects in the arena and then the next month a top notch looking venue do to what they were useing.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 12-30 was actually great.

Some guy attack Brian Thompson, don't know his name. Think it's X Cal. 

Alucard vs. Barrett Brown was a good fast paced match. Alucard is weird but is a good wrestler.

Sigmon vs. Chris Michaels(I think it's the same guy who was the ECW tag team champion) was a great match. Sigmon looked terrific and Chris Michaels was really smooth.

Bradford Family vs. Lars,Greg King and Moe was a fun main event. Greg King and Killer Nickels had great chemistry and exchanges together. 

Titan given Boyd Bradford a wedgie was funny.

Carlito introduction interview was boring. 

They need to update their roster page.


----------



## Lane

X Cal is a former wrestler in TCW. He wrestled Greg Anthony for the jr title and Brian srewd him over.

As it stands it looks like ill be front row for the August 25th show.


----------



## USAUSA1

King Shane Williams won the Crossfire first heavyweight title in front of 1800 fans(including Bret Hart) against Harry Smith. HISTORIC!!!!!!!!!!!! Crossfire also announce a national tv deal with Paramount. First tapings is in November. I wonder how that will affect King Shane relationship with TCW, since TCW is on tv as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

Great show this week. Episode 12-31

Midnight Flyer aka X Cal vs Anthony was a fun match. Midnight Flyer won and is the new Jr. Heavyweight champion.

Good Ole Boys and Luke Bushwacker vs. Genetic Perfection and Rude was a great match. Genetic Perfection continues to be the best tag team in the business.

Killer Nickels vs. Tim Storm for the title. This was also a good match. These two look like stars. Killer is extremely underrated. Another great performance by him in this match. He looks better without the Bradford family. I like the post match beat down as well. Tim Storm have a lot of potential opponents on the heel side. The promotion is doing a job of presenting that.

Meltzer said some tv news is on the way. Are they getting tv in a new market?


----------



## USAUSA1

> Three more new developmental signings by WWE have gotten out. The names we’ve gotten are Kevin Nickel, David Harwood and Ryan Collins. Nickel has been wrestling Southern indies as well as around Tennessee and Arkansas as Kid Nickels. He’s 6-4, 230 pounds, has been wrestling six years and looks like a mix between Beavis and Freddy Krueger (at least that’s what the guys he works with say).


Damn,Damn,Damn, that sounds like Killer. I don't know how TCW is going to adjust, he is arguably their best guy.


----------



## Lane

*Golden Boy Greg Anthony vs. X-Cal in a ladder match for the held up TCW Jr. Hvt. Title Anounced for the 25th

SO STOKED TO BE THERE FOR THIS.


----------



## USAUSA1

Whoa, their match last week was really fun. Lane, make sure you give a report. I kind of want TCW to book Tim Storm vs Meng one day.


----------



## Lane

Storm dropped the title to Shane Williams.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow, King Shane now holds the crossfire and tcw heavyweight title.


----------



## Bruce L

As a sucker for great tag team matches, I'm curious to check out Genetic Perfection. There seems to be a level of enthusiasm for them that I don't think I've ever seen for anybody in this small a promotion. What is it about them that makes people mark out for them so hard?


----------



## Lane

They're just so old school in the way they do their stichk that its perfect. Alan Steele makes a great ruthles always on the attack heel and Michael Berry is a great spoiled rich boy heel. They're greedy money loving manager Rich Rude just make them an all around entertaining trio. They are also very athletic in the ring and Steele was able to pull a great match out of Tim Storm who is good but Steele just help bring their match to the next level. Just search TCW wrestling on youtube and you should find their channel that has full tv shows.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't want to compare them to people but they remind me of a lot of the old school heel tag teams from the 80's. 

Looking at the spoilers from Wrestlingobserver, Killer Nickels definitely look like he is leaving for him to be losing that much. If the stories are true, I hope he become a big star in WWE one day. 

Kahagas look like he might become a regular. Glad too see Kincaid was used. I want too see more of Greg King.


----------



## Lane

Mind posting the results? I cant find them and I didnt go to the show as I went out that night.


----------



## USAUSA1

Traditional Championship Wrestling's Back to School Bash TV tapings from Saturday night in Clarksville, AR before 550 fans: Alan Steele b John Saxon, Sigmon b Kincaid, Moe Stegal b Killer Nickels, Shane Williams b Tim Storm, Greg Anthony NC Midnight Flyer, Chris Michaels b Prince Al-Farat-DQ, Athena b Jessica James, Matt Riviera b Steve Anthony, Kahagas b Greg King Jr. Killer Nikels NC Jon Michael, Titan b Nikels, Genetic Perfection b New Orleans Fight Club, Storm b Kahagas, Chavo Guerrero Jr. b Sigmon (dark match due to Chavo's TNA contract). Next taping is 8/25 in Pine Bluff, AR at the Convention Center with Jerry Lynn vs. Sigmon and Hacksaw Butch Reed vs. Michael Barry in a Ghetto street fight.

Credit wrestling observer


----------



## USAUSA1

This week episode was actually pretty good.

The Rumble Riot promos from each wrestler was great. Greg King Jr going to be a star.

I love Athena and her match was ok. The post match antics with Sigmon was fun as well. Sigmon is a good talker.

They replayed the Bradford Family looking for Alucard skit.

Rumble Riot 15 man battle royal was fun. King Shane enter at number 1 and won the title shot and $15,000. If you want to get familiar with each guy character, watch this match. 
Notes of the match: Viscera and Titan fought outside the ring and never enter the match. Killer Nikels deliver like 5 chokeslams in a roll. Jon Michaels act as Ultimate Warrior and eliminate Alucard and Killer Nikels. The final four was Jon Michaels, King Shane,Moe and Chris Michaels. 

Next week Viscera and Carlito will wrestle.


----------



## Lane

EDIT. Tried posting pics from the last show and they didnt work (FAWKIN BULLSHIT0. Anways I got my tickets in today and they look to have sold 537 already.


----------



## Lane

‎8/25 Bash at the Bluff 2 Line-Up:

*Hacksaw Butch Reed vs. Michael Barry-Ghetto Street Fight

*Jerry Lynn vs. Sigmon with Athena


*Athena vs. Rachel Summerlyn

*Tim Storm vs. Matt Riviera

*International Champion Shane Williams vs. Chris Michaels

*Kincaid vs. Barrett Brown

*Soul Train Jones vs. All That Alan Steele

*Prince Al Farat vs. Gary Gram

*Brett Barnes vs. Alucard

*Titan vs. Phil Bishop

*Greg Anthony vs. X-Cal-Ladder Match for the vacant TCW Jr. Hvt. Title

Plus other matches including Jon Michael, the debut of Mike Foxx, Greg King, and the return of Moe Stegal!

There will be 14 matches in all.


----------



## USAUSA1

That's a strong card

Shane vs. Chris Michaels should be fun.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.tcwwrestling.com/events20120915.shtml#.UC8SRaDTCuk

Legendary Fabulous One Jackie Fargo
Chris Masters
Bobby Eaton
Ricky Morton

All confirmed for the Tennessee show on September 15th. I expect for TNA to signed or debut Chris Masters by then if he's a member of the Aces group they got going.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was ok.

Alan Steele and Carlito had a really good match. Carlito looks like he lost weight.

Titan and Viscera had your typical giant vs. giant match. 

Matt Rivera and Tim Storm both had interviews discussing their feud. As well as Bradford family skits.

What happened to Jeff Jett?


----------



## Lane

I think he just silently went away.


----------



## Lane

Few notes.

-Not a sell out by any means
-No intermission
-Got to talk to Jerry Lynn and got his autograph. A really nice and easy guy to talk to.
-John Michael does a spot on impression of Boyd
-I got into an argument with Titan
-I guess Butch got arrested so Tim Storm replaced him in the street fight
-Lynn vs Sigmon was changed to Lynn & Summerlyn vs Sigmon and Athena
-Greg Anthony bled like a stuck pig in the ladder match
-The water boy was over as shit. Even got a chant.

Results
Sigmon d Jason Kincaid-Good opener
Alan Steele d Soul Train Jones-Ok for what it was
Shane Williams vs Chris Michaels-Dragged at times but good
Prince Al Farret d Gary Gram-Gram and Kincaid are both in the Bradford family and Gram plays the role of John Michaels dog
Moe Stegal & Greg King d Alucard & John Michael-Good match. John Michael is as awesome as always
Kincaid d Barret Brown-Awesome little match. Both guys need to come back. Barret is only 18
Matt Riviera d Tim Storm-Good stuff
Chris Michaels d Bill Bishop-meh
Titan d Bill Bishop-super meh
Athena d Rachel Summerlyn-Athena is stunning. Rachel isnt bad on the eyes either. Good match
Athena & Sigmon d Jerry Lynn & Rachel Summerlyn-Short. Nothing wrong with it but I expected more and the fact it was switched to a tag and the finish was shit left a bad tatse in my mouth
Tim Storm d Michael Berry-Good match. Tim won after a powerbomb through a table
Bret Barnes d Alucard-Decent. Bret does a nice 450
X Cal d Greg Anthony in a really fun ladder match. Only problems I had in it was they set up a ladder in the enterance way and a ladder brought out from under the ring was the only one used. The finish was both of them were up on the ladder and X Cal applied a sleeper hold and then pushed Greg off

Overall some hit some miss but a fun night. Crowed was mostly terrible sadly. Might of forgot a match or two and some are out of order but here it is.


----------



## USAUSA1

Disappointing in Butch Reed not being there.


----------



## Lane

Jeff Jett is still with the promotion and I guess just works backstage as he was at the show. Dustin Heratige was also there setting up chairs but wasnt used.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like Jeff Jett, he reminds me of this indy wrestler name Preston Quinn a little bit.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was really good. King Shane won the title in a good match but the finish suck. Sigmon and Kincaid from NWA smoky mountain was a fun match and Moe beat Killer. Moe getting the Mikey Whipwreck push.


----------



## Lane

Yeah, Moe and King are both getting over and look to be setting up a fued with the Bradford Family. I love it.


----------



## USAUSA1

Since Killer seems to be done and is kick out of the Bradford family, I dont view them as a strong unit.

I actually want too see Tim Storm kick Matt ass.They sold me on this feud.


----------



## Lane

Their match they had at the Bluff was good but not a blow off match.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was good especially the main event between Xcal and Greg Anthony. Brian Thompson was fired as president. 

Kahagas is a monster. I expect big things from him.


----------



## USAUSA1

One thing I like about TCW shows is that the shows get better throughout each segment/match. This week show started out super boring with Athena vs. Jessica James(I think that her name). Luckily, I like looking at Athena.

Matt Rivera vs. Steve Anthony(Harley Race school trainer and one half of New Orleans Fight Club) was a good technical match.

Bradford Family vs. Killer Nickles, good match with the ending seeing Titan coming down and turning on Killer to join the Bradford Family. 

Titan turning heel was a great move. 7 foot(wrestling mystery height) monsters should always be heels. 

John Michaels doing good as playing the "dumb,crazy guy" heel but he should be a babyface. He can be this promotion Barry Windham.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was awesome

Titan vs. Killer Nichols was a fun match. Sad too see Killer Nichols days in TCW has come to an end. I think he has one tv match left. Titan works great as a heel due to his size. I notice he miss the Memphis tapings.

Tim Storm vs. Kahagas was an awesome match. Hard fought match by both guys.

New Orleans Fight Club(I think that's their name) vs. Genetic Pefection was a fun match as well.

Bad news for TCW:
1.They lost tv in Memphis
2.Memphis tapings only drew 300 which is low for them. I think they should stick to Arkansas because obviously Memphis is not feeling the promotion.
3.Titan and Kahagas was not on the memphis tapings. That will slow down both guys pushes

Good news is that Scott Steiner will be at the next tapings.


----------



## Lane

Titan is also on the banner for the show in October


----------



## USAUSA1

I wonder what happen, he was schedule to main event the Memphis show? Maybe it was a travel issue?


----------



## Punkhead

USAUSA1 said:


> This week show was awesome
> 
> Titan vs. Killer Nichols was a fun match. Sad too see Killer Nichols days in TCW has come to an end. I think he has one tv match left. Titan works great as a heel due to his size. I notice he miss the Memphis tapings.
> 
> Tim Storm vs. Kahagas was an awesome match. Hard fought match by both guys.
> 
> New Orleans Fight Club(I think that's their name) vs. Genetic Pefection was a fun match as well.
> 
> Bad news for TCW:
> 1.They lost tv in Memphis
> 2.Memphis tapings only drew 300 which is low for them. I think they should stick to Arkansas because obviously Memphis is not feeling the promotion.
> 3.Titan and Kahagas was not on the memphis tapings. That will slow down both guys pushes
> 
> Good news is that Scott Steiner will be at the next tapings.


Just watched this episode. It was the first TCW show I've seen and I love it. It's a show you just want to watch over and over again. Maybe it's because it was in HD. Or maybe because of great gimmicks, colorful characters, great wrestling.


----------



## Punkhead

By the way, does anybody know, who is in the Bradford Family? I need to know who is the vampire one and the one with long hair (not Titan).


----------



## USAUSA1

Dustin Heritage and Ricky Morton won the tag titles and Kincaid has won the Junior title as well according to the website.

Bradford family changes all the time. As of now from the tv show,it's Alucard,Jon Michael,and Titan. Kincaid is also a new member according to the website as well. 

All I watch is TCW now. I kind of stop watching ROH on Sinclair. I am back up on AAA, need to catch up. TCW is so simple, 1 hour of good wrestling,characters and storytelling. Nothing complicated.


----------



## Punkhead

TCW is awesome. Where can I watch it regulary?


----------



## USAUSA1

On their website, new episode every Tuesday.


----------



## Lane

Makes no sense to have X Cal lose in his first defense after what really is a history making point in TCW unless him and Kincaid feud over it. I need to check out the tv show's but i'm almost always doing something else.


----------



## USAUSA1

I said the same thing too. I think they probably want to make Bradford Family stronger since Nickels and Doink are gone. They also must really like Kincaid and think he is the future of TCW. I am familiar with his NWA work. 

I hope Kahagas work next tapings. This is the one guy that I am really impress with the most.


----------



## Lane

Kincaid is pretty damn good from what ive seen. He had what was said to be a really good match with Hero for IWA EC


----------



## Punkhead

This week's show was awesome. The ladder match was decent. I'm definitely watching this every week.


----------



## USAUSA1

The last 15 minutes was fun. X cal became relentless and basically destroy the Golden boy.


----------



## USAUSA1

The last episode had some really good wrestling. Kincaid and Sigmon was fun. Kincaid join the Bradford family. Shane vs Chris Michaels was a strong main event.


----------



## Punkhead

What's going on with the Bradford Family? They're not attacking anyone, they have noone to feud with. I'm really enjoying TCW, but it seems like they don't know how to book a heel stable.


----------



## USAUSA1

Well, I think that this group is going through a big change. When Killer Nickels was the head wrestler of the group, they was feuding with the then champion Tim Storm that was only 2 months ago. I also complain about this in the past, With Killer gone, there's really no one for Bradford to feud with but Moe Stegall and Greg King. Maybe Chris Michaels.



> TCW SIGNS NEW HEAD OF CREATIVE DEPARTMENT
> Traditional Championship Wrestling is dedicated to bringing its fans the highest quality of entertainment in the professional wrestling industry. That is why TCW is proud to announce its latest acquisition, former World Wrestling Entertainment lead writer, James Morris.
> 
> "TCW is fired up to announce the new Head Creative of TCW is none other than former WWE Lead Writer and producer, James Morris. His innovation, talent, and vision are exactly what TCW has been looking for, and everybody better get ready because change is coming. His vast and diverse experience will offer TCW fans something they have been missing, and something wrestling fans everywhere have been waiting for," said TCW Board of Directors.
> 
> Prior to joining TCW Morris' resume was quite decorated and includes:
> 
> Helping bring the WWE to their highest ratings on record
> Re-creating Boxing promoter Cedric Kushner's "Thunderbox"
> Telly, Dove, and Emmy award winner in the Lonestar state
> Creating award winning television Ad campaigns
> National award winning writer
> "[I don’t] just bring a lot to the table [I am] ready to put the way wrestling used to be through it! Change is coming to TCW and this is just the beginning," said Morris.
> 
> Morris joins an ever-growing staff including former WWE director, Nelson Sweglar and AWA/WWE on-air personality Ken Resnick.
> 
> Morris will start with TCW at the October 20th international television taping, in Bryant AR. This event will also feature former WWE, TNA star and WCW World Heavyweight Champion, Scott Steiner.


I don't understand this move especially for an indy company that runs only 12 events per year. This reminds me of Dave Lagana working with Championship from Hollywood. Matt really must got a lot of money to spend.


----------



## Lane

TCW's BATTLE OF BRYANT


Saturday, October 20, 2012, 7:00 PM

Bryant, AR 

The Center of Bryant at Bishop Park


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Main Event
Tag Team Match
Scott Steiner & Tim Storm
vs.
Genetic Perfection (with Rich Rude)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TCW Heavyweight Championship Match

Champion King Shane Williams
vs.
Party Animal Greg King


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match

Champion Kincaid (with Boyd Bradford)
vs.
Sigmon
2 out of 3 Falls


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vampire vs.Vampire

Vampire Warrior Gangrel
vs.
Alucard


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

John Saxon
vs.
Bolt Brady


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lars
vs.
Jon Alan


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roosevelt (with Boyd Bradford)
vs.
Dustin Heritage


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dark Match Main Event
Giants Collide

7'2" Titan
vs.
7'1" Clarice


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also Scheduled To Appear

Matt Riviera
Beautiful Bobby Eaton
The Golden Boy Greg Anthony
Moe Stegall

Might go to this. Kincaid vs Sigmon is really selling me on the show. Hope Bret Barnes gets brought back. He was impressive against Kincaid.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yeah that match looks awesome. Plus, King Shane vs Greg King.

Who is Clarice?


----------



## Lane

No earthly idea.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

USAUSA1 said:


> Well, I think that this group is going through a big change. When Killer Nickels was the head wrestler of the group, they was feuding with the then champion Tim Storm that was only 2 months ago. I also complain about this in the past, With Killer gone, there's really no one for Bradford to feud with but Moe Stegall and Greg King. Maybe Chris Michaels.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this move especially for an indy company that runs only 12 events per year. This reminds me of Dave Lagana working with Championship from Hollywood. Matt really must got a lot of money to spend.


Brian Thompson OWNS the fed NOT Matt Rivera. Also he told me Thompson legit owns the fed.


----------



## USAUSA1

I didn't know, I assume since their main email address has Matt name when they respond to your email. Plus, I thought Matt was the reality tv star millionaire.


----------



## Lane

Hes a wnabee tv star.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was weird. John Michaels got a pet/wrestler. I don't know how many members in the Bradford Family now, I think the total is five. I did like Brett Barnes, he has potential. 

The ending brawl after the Storm/Rivera match make me want too see a 8 man tag or wargames in the future.

Meltzer reporting TCW signed with a company from Canada called Octipixx Live to help with international distribution.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.sportcal.com/News/release_article.aspx?articleID=89301&source=e&cid=73420

Octapixx Takes Traditional Championship Wrestling (TCW) Worldwide
Fastest-growing American wrestling promotion now going global with weekly HD production

Sports marketing and distribution firm OCTAPIXX LIVE is pleased to announce the recent signing of a long term exclusive international distribution deal with “TRADITIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING™” (52 x 60’), also known as TCW™, one of America’s premier and fastest-growing wrestling promotions.

Octapixx will distribute TCW’s weekly High Definition television series, produced by legendary wrestling television producer Nelson Sweglar (“Wrestlemania”). The series showcases TCW’s wildly-entertaining wrestling storylines, rivalries and competitions, and contains more action (and less talk) than other contemporary wrestling programmes. TCW features well-known wrestling stars from today, such as King Shane Williams, Matt Riviera and Titan among others, and the events are populated with special appearances by wrestling greats from the past including Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Scott Steiner and many more.

“We are delighted to be working with the good people at TCW to market and distribute 
‘TRADITIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING’ worldwide,” says Lowell Conn, Vice President of Octapixx LIVE. “TCW is a sports entertainment property that will definitely thrill international audiences, and we look forward to working with broadcasters worldwide to make this happen.”

OCTAPIXX formally introduces “TRADITIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING” to the international broadcast and home video community in October of 2012 at Sportel Monaco. 

ABOUT OCTAPIXX LIVE
In 2009, internationally acclaimed content distributor Octapixx Worldwide recognized a gap in the global distribution of sports. While big television sports were being served by sports marketing agencies, there was a need for a diligent, transparent sports marketing solution for owners of sports properties that require special handling. 

Octapixx LIVE was born. 

Octapixx LIVE (www.octapixx-live.com) is a global distributor and sports marketing agent of live-via-satellite and tape delayed sports events and sports-related content. The company regularly licenses individual sporting events as well as live and tape-delayed series and sports-related entertainment to broadcasters and home video/DVD licensees all over the world.

For background and photos, contact Ashley Machin at Octapixx (416) 449-9400 ext. 240.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was weak. The best match was the women's match with Athena. I did appreciate Chris Michaels performance, very solid veteran. I also enjoy seeing Greg King in the main event. Jerry Lynn make an appearance and Tim Storm cuts a good interview.


----------



## Punkhead

The women's match was good, because they're not models like in WWE. They're wrestlers like Rachel Summerlyn.


----------



## Lane

I'll be going to the show in Bryant. Very much looking forward to Sigmon vs Kincaid.


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope they give it time like they did the ladder match. 

P.S. I always wonder if this promotion ever had a cage match?


----------



## EmbassyForever

I want to start watching this company since i've heard good things about them and they have my interst. They have TV show, right? if yes, where i can watch their shows? who's in their Main Event right now? best matches and current storylines?

Thanks


----------



## Lane

AMAZING show last night. Most fun i've ever had at a live event. I'll try to go off memory on some notes but wont even try with results as there were close to 20 matches.

-Crowd was hot all night. Never burnt out

-Maybe close to 400 attendence

-Got to talk to Shane Williams for a bit. Very sociable and nice.

-Sigmon and Kincaid tore the fucker down. Check the 2012 MOTY thread.

-Ricky Morton wasnt there so Dustin defended the belts against The Empire

-The Empire of Greg Anthony and Matt Riviera become tag champs

-Sigmon received a concusion in his match

-Genetic Perfectiong teased the best break up of all time with everyone buying into it with them to hug it out

-We got a fucking top rope frankensteiner from Steiner on Barry

-Gangrel bumped for Alucard like a champ

-Guy setting next to me was dressed like Randy Savage and Gangrel took a bump infront of us and quit selling to go OOOH YEEEAH and go back to selling. 

-Wrestlers interacted with the crowed a whole lot do to is being smaller.

-Thank God Titan vs Clarice was a dark match as it was terrible. The ref was the Mayors husband and fucked up the finisher and Clarice got tied up in the ropes when he was sent to the outside which started a botchamania chant.

Any questions and ill try to answer. All and all an amazing performance by everyone outside of the dark mainevent. Cant wait until the Dec show.


----------



## Lane

EmbassyForever said:


> I want to start watching this company since i've heard good things about them and they have my interst. They have TV show, right? if yes, where i can watch their shows? who's in their Main Event right now? best matches and current storylines?
> 
> Thanks


Current storyline feuds are Sigmon vs Kincaid and The Bradford Family vs the Party Starters and Tim Storm which started up last night. Just search TCW wrestling on youtube and you'll find the channel. I'll let someone else recomend the shows as I havint kept up to speed on the tv shows sadly.


----------



## USAUSA1

EmbassyForever said:


> I want to start watching this company since i've heard good things about them and they have my interst. They have TV show, right? if yes, where i can watch their shows? who's in their Main Event right now? best matches and current storylines?
> 
> Thanks


Tim Storm vs. Kahagas(my favorite)
Carlito vs. ALan Steele(really good technical wise and Carlito looks in shape)
All the Xcal/Midnight Flyer vs. Greg Anthony matches
King Shane vs. Tim Storm Title match,the last one
Fit Finlay vs. Killer Nickles
Killer Nickles vs. Tim Storm matches is good if you like the late 80s WWE main event style matches.

Shows wise, I don't have the exact date/episode numbers but the show that air the week of September 18,2012 with Tim Storm vs. Kahagas. Week of August 28,2012(sigmon vs. kincaid) and August 14,2012(Rumble Riot episode). 

So Matt and Greg Anthony is champions? Wow, Greg is definitely the work horse of that duo. Lets look at the tag team scene in TCW.
Greg Anthony/Matt(heels)
Genetic Perfection(heels),former champs
Moe Stegall and Greg King(faces)
Dustin Heritage and Ricky Morton(faces)former champs
New Orleans Fight Club(faces)
Good Ole Boys(faces)
Bradford Family(Jon Michaels and Alucard)heels
Pretty even and clear picture for the tag titles.


----------



## Lane

Actually The Empire hold all the gold outside of the jr title as Shane is a member with Matt and Greg. They accompanied him to the ring in his match last night against Greg King. King did great. Took a nasty brainbuster and piledriver. Deff didnt fill like a squash and the crowd was behind him big time.


----------



## USAUSA1

Greg King is definitely a star in the making. I am glad TCW is using him more.


----------



## Lane

Shockingly Garry Gram and Moe Stegall had a damn good match. Also theres some new guy on commentary with Thompson now and they have a new small stage set up that looks really nice.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Shockingly Garry Gram and Moe Stegall had a damn good match. Also theres some new guy on commentary with Thompson now and they have a new small stage set up that looks really nice.


Wow, so Cruise is not on commentary?

The new set up is probably something Octiplexx came up with.

Garry Gram gimmick is just dumb on all levels.


----------



## Lane

Grams gimmick got alot of WTF's but then got over. A guy I was close to called for Gram and Gram crawled over like a dog anf dude petted him. It was fun.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Grams gimmick got alot of WTF's but then got over. A guy I was close to called for Gram and Gram crawled over like a dog anf dude petted him. It was fun.


Lol, I have too see that.


----------



## Lane

He also got new gear and is going by Roosevelt now. I already want them to anounce the card to Holiday Homecoming. Ill deff be there.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jerry Lynn & Rachael Summerlyn vs Sigmon & Athena, was decent. Rachael is pretty good.

Titan vs "Pretty Boy" Phil Bishop, one sided match

Michael Barry vs. Tim Storm in a street fight, fun match. Tim Storm was moving a little slow though.

I can't wait for Tim Storm to beat up Matt. I literally want Storm to destroy him. Remember how people wanted Sting to destroy Hogan, that's how I feel. 

Next week is the beginning of the Memphis tapings. If I remember correctly, Titan wasn't there.


----------



## USAUSA1

Duggan vs. Al Farrat again at the next tapings lol. They can do this match at every taping and fans will still eat it up. 

They also planning a double show on January 4th and 5th.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lance Hoyt/Archer coming to TCW in December.


----------



## Lane

Very much looking forward to Hoyts debut.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Very much looking forward to Hoyts debut.


Who should he face? I think he works better as heel.


----------



## Lane

Do Hoyt vs Storm or vs Sigmon.


----------



## Punkhead

Hoyt is big. I think he'll join the Bradford Family. Maybe teaming with Titan?


----------



## Lane

I want Titan to go away. He's terrible. I bet this is only a one shot deal for Hoyt as hes a regular in Japan these days.


----------



## USAUSA1

Since TCW only does about 12 shows a year, I can't see how that would effect his work in Japan if he wanted to become a regular. 

Titan is a guy that works best in small doses(although I did enjoy his match with Killer Nickels).

I still think they need to kill Jon Michaels goofy character and turn him babyface.

How is Killer Nickels doing in the WWE developmental system?


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 43 of 2012

Tim Storm cut a promo and made a mistake by saying he didn't work out for two weeks since the streetfight. The streetfight air last week.

Tim Storm vs. Nobe Bryant was a really good match. Nobe is talented and definitely have charisma.

Genetic Perfection cut promos as Elvis. Since this is the Memphis tapings debut.

The Nature Boy Matt Rivera(with two hot chicks) vs. some guy name Angel. Not a good match, went on longer than it should have. Matt cut a promo after the match.

Bradford Family do their usual pre match interview.

Jon Michaels/Roosevelt vs. Heritage/Ricky Morton, good match.

Next week is King Shane vs. Tim Storm for the Heavyweight title and X cal will defend his title.


----------



## USAUSA1

I notice on TCW facebook, they will announce the dates and locations for all their shows from January-June 2013 next month.


----------



## Lane

Hopefully it wont be like this year where only half the shows were in reasonable distance.


----------



## Punkhead

So did WWE sign Killer Nikels? http://www.fcwwrestling.info/Roster/Knuckles-Madsen.html


----------



## Lane

Yeah, Nikels got signed a few months back.


----------



## USAUSA1

Killer will do well. WWE really dont have to change him that much. I expect Jon Michaels to go next. Titan might go if they really want a big guy.


----------



## Punkhead

USAUSA1 said:


> Killer will do well. WWE really dont have to change him that much. I expect Jon Michaels to go next. Titan might go if they really want a big guy.


Titan was in FCW somewhere in 2008-2009. If they released him once, I don't think they'll sign him again.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 44 of 2012, Championship Night, all the golds on the line from Memphis.

Kincaid won the title in a really good match from Xcal.

Moe(extremely popular) and Greg King won by DQ against Genetic Perfection in the tag titles match. Another good match

Tim Storm got robbed in his championship match against King Shane. Great match with a shaky finish.

Really good show, a ppv/clash of the champions style show. 

As far as tv concern, heels hold all the titles.


----------



## USAUSA1

> Crossfire Entertainment out of Nashville, Tennessee recently mailed out contracts to several wrestlers. Local talents are being given $30,000 per year deals and were told that the company is being backed by Paramount and will air their show on national TV. Crossfire recently held their first HD/3D TV tapings and will hold the second set of tapings on January 5th, 2013. No word yet on when or where the first set of tapings will air. They have had some buzz online lately but it remains to be seen how far they will go. Stars booked for their January tapings include Roddy Piper, Carlito, Matt Hardy, Colt Cabana, Maria Kanellis, Kid Kash, Jerry Lynn, Shane Helms, Chris Masters, Reby Sky, Jillian Hall and others.


This would affect King Shane,Sigmon and Ricky Morton(who probably gone anyway) status with TCW.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 45 of 2012

This show was very weak. Ricky Morton/Dustin Heritage beat Genetic Perfection for the tag titles. King Shane,Matt Rivera and Greg Anthony formed The Empire.


----------



## Punkhead

I stopped watching TCW last week.Not that good I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate

I'm with you. I tried to give it a chance, nad I will still watch from time to time cause I love wrestling, but NO way will I spend money on this promotion. It's a real shame cause they have a real professional look, but it totally reminds me of 1992 all over again. This promotion has nothing in common with 1980's Stampede or World Class or UWF. My benchmarks for classic wrestling.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spend money? There's nothing to spend money on but t shirts lol. I probably wouldn't spend money on any ppvs unless they do a major must have show. I would spend money on a Best of type dvd. 

I think King Shane is done after 12-8 show. I notice Crossfire(a company that offering local talents $30,000 contracts) is doing a show on 1-5-13 and TCW doing a show on the same day. Not too mention, that Shane Williams got his WHOLE schedule for 2013 up and its nothing but Crossfire. I think he signed the contract with Crossfire. Note:TCW also doing a show on 1-4-13 but thats not on Shane schedule. Dustin Heritage for TCW Champion? Maybe not, but Tim Storm and Matt is the only two other guys worthy of a title run. I miss Killer Nickels................ 

I heard rumors that TCW will do a show on March 30 in Springfield,MO. I don't know if this the first time they been in Missouri but they got tv in Missouri.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 46 of 2012

Really fun show and the last of the Memphis tapings.

Sigmon and Alucard had a good match

Al Farat cut a good pre match interview. His match with Greg King was short and decent. 

Coronation of King Shane with Jackie Fargo,Bobby Eaton,Chris Masters. Leading to Masters challenging King Shane for the TCW title.

King Shane vs. Chris Masters was a really good match. Both guys was great. Masters look like at home in TCW. Hopefully we can see a rematch in Crossfire one day.

TCW Heavyweight title is pretty sweet. Different from the one Tim Storm had. 

This was also Chris Cruise last show.

Next week show is the beginning of the guy who came from WWE creative. I don't know what type of changes we going too see.


----------



## ROHWashingtonstate

Forgot about that!! Brian Gewirtz I wonder if he's going to be the new announcer? Will check this out again.


----------



## Lane

Its the Bryant show that will air next week. Prepare for a different look and in my opinion a better wrestling show. I was at the tapings and everyone brought their game that night and the crowd only made it better by being alive the whole show.


----------



## JohnyCrown

I recently discovered TCW and I like them enough to keep watching. The production is good, the commentary teams work well together and are sometimes pretty funny, the wrestling is a little slow most of the time but its still enjoyable. Overall good product and will keep watching.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 47 of 2012

Thanksgiving Special highlighting the last 3 months. Good show for people who don't really watch TCW to get somewhat catch up. The new announcer guy debut this week. He seems pretty good.

According to the facebook page, the Bryant tapings start next week.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 48 of 2012

Overall, a good show wrestling wise but lack entertainment/angles.

The highlight videos are great and they do a good job explaining what happen on the last episode.

Scott Steiner did an interview promoting his debut match on the next episode and he said he hates Hulk Hogan.

The main event was the 2/3 falls Sigmon vs. Kincaid match, very good match. Kincaid is a star.

I notice they using a different camera angle now. 

TCW has some talented guys but they need to start putting some of the undercard wrestlers into storylines.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://twitter.com/LanceHoyt/status/277586579676098560/photo/1


----------



## Lane

Show was good. Went way too long. Michael Barry is going to go face. Shane dropped the title to Storm in an amazing match. Really must see just for the crowd and story telling. Dustin got his hair cut. Super no vacancy.


----------



## USAUSA1

Now that make sense, they need some new babyfaces on top besides Storm. Michael Barry is good enough to be the number 2 babyface. Sucks that Genetic Perfection have to break up in the process. 

King Shane is definitely leaving, he must of signed that Crossfire contract. Hopefully, Storm keeps the new version of the TCW belt.


----------



## Lane

There was also new tag titles. Best of TCW volume 1 dvd was also released last night.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

Why would he leave TCW for Crossfire? I know he's the Crossfire champion too but TCW is better. They have better production, more fans, a youtube show. Crossfire really doesn't have a webseries.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> There was also new tag titles. Best of TCW volume 1 dvd was also released last night.


Any word where people can actually buy this DVD outside of at a show?


----------



## Lane

Should be on the online shop soon. As far as Crossfire goes. Its all about the decimal point.


----------



## USAUSA1

> Why would he leave TCW for Crossfire? I know he's the Crossfire champion too but TCW is better. They have better production, more fans, a youtube show. Crossfire really doesn't have a webseries.


 Crossfire offering indy guys $30,000 just to work 12 tapings. I would take that deal too. Easy money on a easy schedule. Crossfire say they signed a national tv deal but still haven't announce the network. 

Crossfire is a solid promotion,big names like Piper,Hardy,etc. their events draw big numbers. Probably the biggest indy out there attendance wise. Can't wait too see their weekly product. 

What should be on TCW volume 1? They have so much footage. So many stars came through from Lethal,Steiner,Finlay,Lynn,Sunny,Lawler,Duggan,Disco Inferno,etc.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

USAUSA1 said:


> Crossfire offering indy guys $30,000 just to work 12 tapings. I would take that deal too. Easy money on a easy schedule. Crossfire say they signed a national tv deal but still haven't announce the network.
> 
> Crossfire is a solid promotion,big names like Piper,Hardy,etc. their events draw big numbers. Probably the biggest indy out there attendance wise. Can't wait too see their weekly product.
> 
> What should be on TCW volume 1? They have so much footage. So many stars came through from Lethal,Steiner,Finlay,Lynn,Sunny,Lawler,Duggan,Disco Inferno,etc.


I know Crossfire had a lot of big names. Still I wish Crossfire luck but TCW was building their brand around Williams. Plus like I said TCW has the high production show and etc. Crossfire hasn't made it on tv yet. I'm just wondering what TCW is going to do now and how will the Tim Storm 2nd title reign be.


----------



## Lane

Que Jeff Jett.


----------



## USAUSA1

He needs to come back.


----------



## Wryder

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/11958/ric-flair-is-a-verb-shane-mcmahon-update-dreamer-more

TCW got a mention here. They put on shows in my area, so very interested to see what they keep doing with the product. Impressed so far.


----------



## USAUSA1

January 4th-5th 2013



> The first round of the tournament has been announced and will begin on Friday night. The tournament will conclude on Saturday night.
> 
> Tommy Dreamer vs. Matt Borne (formerly known as Doink The Clown)
> 
> Alan Steele vs. John Saxon
> 
> Michael Barry vs. Titan
> 
> Lars vs. Greg Anthony
> 
> Saturday Night Special Guest Appearance
> 
> Former World Champion Diamond Dallas Page
> 
> Saturday Night Dark Match Main Event
> 
> Matt Riviera, Prince Al Farat and DJ Jimmy The Freak
> vs.
> Tim Storm, Lars and former pro boxer Bobby Crabtree
> with Dennis McCaslin and Jessica Aaron in their corner.


The International title is different from the Heavyweight title. Sounds like a WCW situation too me.

WO/F4W said Shane Williams has been written out the storylines and Sigmon chose TCW over Crossfire.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

USAUSA1 said:


> January 4th-5th 2013
> 
> 
> 
> The International title is different from the Heavyweight title. Sounds like a WCW situation too me.
> 
> WO/F4W said Shane Williams has been written out the storylines and Sigmon chose TCW over Crossfire.


I just wished Shane stayed with TCW. I hate when companies have to force contracts on you like this.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW no longer on YouTube. Sucks but oh well my local Indy debuts on my local Fox station next month.


----------



## USAUSA1

King Shane debuted on NWA-SAW this week.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW no longer on YouTube. Sucks but oh well my local Indy debuts on my local Fox station next month.


I was actually going to attempt to watch more of their stuff on YouTube. That now seems pointless.


----------



## Lane

From twitter. Just announced!! New episodes of @TCWNews will resume online this Monday night!


----------



## USAUSA1

YESSSSSSSS!!!!! So much to catch up on. 

Maybe they realize they were getting less traffic than normal.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Weren't they supposed to have a new show on their website last night? I can't find it, am I missing something?


----------



## USAUSA1

In a few weeks, they have to get clearance


----------



## USAUSA1

Since TCW have to get their legal situations straight I would recommend people to check out these three promotions:

http://southernallstar.com/
Tape tv every Friday and airs them on tv/youtube TWO DAYS later. King Shane Williams is a regular and a top guy with the same gimmick. The show is more in your face and episodic compare to TCW,you can watch the last episode and understand every storyline right away. The show looks more gritty but has a unique setting and the fans are LOUD. They about to merge Showtime All Stars wrestling with this company. Expect a huge storyline out of that. They are a NWA promotion as well.

http://metrowrestling.com/
Really good production and good wrestling. The wrestling is probably better than both TCW,IZW and SAW. They use guys like ACH,TJ Perkins and Adam Pearce at various times. However, the storylines are the weaker of the three shows and they promote shows late. On their last episode, they promoted an upcoming show that happened a few weeks before.


http://www.youtube.com/user/IZWOKLAHOMA?feature=watch
Impact Zone Wrestling
They have a weekly show on GFL and Youtube. They do IPPVs and their IPPVs airs on Comcast Sports Net usually a week later. They are decent, storylines are easy to get into and they have characters you can follow.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Ok, I must have misunderstood Lanes' last post. I know that according to their site they're having international issues and what not. Thanks for the links to those other promotions, I knew about Metro Pro already but the other two look promising.


----------



## Lane

NWA Smokey Mountain and CTWE (Who post complete shows for free) are worth checking out aswell.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Does anyone know where to get past show results for this company? I've tore apart the internet and their website trying to find them and am not having any progress. Curious to see their title histories and the results of the last event they had. Thanks.


----------



## USAUSA1

2 huge news and a possible 3rd.

TCW TV NOW ON TUFF TV
TCW Television Executive Producer Nelson Sweglar announced on Friday, Feb. 1 that TCW Television has joined the TUFF-TV Lineup, effective Saturday, February 2nd. The show will broadcast at 11:30 AM Eastern Time, 10:30 AM Central Time, 12:30 PM Mountain Time and 11:30 AM Pacific Time. According to Sweglar, "TUFF-TV reaches over 35 million homes and TCW is proud to join them. We will truly be a national wrestling company now with more on the horizon!"

TCW will RETURN TO YOUTUBE on February 4th with new episodes. 

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/01/29/tv-producers-pitch-shows-at-annual-natpe-gathering/

I know this is not news to some but when I was on the NATPE website directory, Matt Rivera is listed as President. I know most people already knew but I think this CONFIRMS it.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 4 of 2013

Yes, TCW is back online.

It was a good show. Lars vs. Golden Boy and Good Ole Boys vs. Omari/Big Mike was decent. Omari has a lot of charisma. Titan trying to woo Lars girlfriend. They started the TCW International title tournament,the belt look nice. Tommy Dreamer made an appearance.

Matt Rivera is the new owner of TCW on TV,which I hate. Tim Storm looks older than normal. Its time to let someone else run with the ball. Lars will probably be that guy or Sigmon. 

Production has improve since the last time I've seen the show.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h-Tm4jnc54

Michael Barry vs. Lance Hoyt, really good match


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 5 of 2013

Great episode, one of the best I've seen from them.

The storyline of the show is to tease the break up of Genetic Perfection. They did a pretty good job with the backstage segments between the two.

Michael Barry vs. Titan was actually a good match and probably the best Titan match I've seen since his match with Killer Nickels(has he debut in NXT yet?). This was the first round of the TCW International tournament.

Brett Barnes vs. Kincaid for the Junior Heavyweight title was great and one of the best matches in TCW history. They did some pretty good high spots but it wasn't over the top flip flop like most indy matches.

Alan Steele vs. John Saxon first round of the TCW International title. This match was really good too. I didn't realize how good John Saxon was.

Cerebus made an appearance.

This show proves that Genetic Perfection is the best wrestlers in the company. It don't matter if they are in tag teams or single matches, they always deliver.


----------



## USAUSA1

I actually found two lost episodes for those who didn't see it. Episode 1 and 2 of 2013. http://vimeopro.com/octapixx/tcw

Episode 1 had a great match and one of the best in company history between Alan Steele and Sigmon. It was a great tv match. Barrett Brown vs. Kincaid was a good match. Saxon vs. Bradford Family dog was actually decent.

Episode 2 had a really good match between King Shane Williams vs. Tim Storm for the title. Crowd was really hot. TCW been red hot this year so far on TV. The matches have gotten better.

I still wish I can get the episode with Scott Steiner wrestling.

Wrestling observer reported that Ken Resnick and that Nelson guy is done with the company. They are saying the next tapings will be more gritty.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.bravotv.com/the-millionaire-matchmaker/season-6/ep-6-the-dancer-and-the-wrestler

Matt Riviera is 28, owns a sand and gravel company, but is probably best known in his Arkansas hometown for not only being a fan of Professional Wrestling, but for actually doing it! Patti, however, immediately recognizes that the wild child is a front for a real Southern Gentleman with a good heart. 

I wonder if Matt uses TCW as a tax write off? Or maybe he don't have to?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*TCW television: Is it Really back?*

Hey guys, I started watching this episode, 

http://www.tcwwrestling.com/

but I couldn't find a date. I know TCW used to have a show that was available on the internet. But they stopped doing it. Something about international contracts. 

I was wondering if they're back on now? I looked and couldn't find a date. So I don't know when this episode took place but it seems interesting. Matt Bourne? Awesome!

Also Ohio Valley also has a forty minute show? Off topic but Interesting ...


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: TCW television: Is it Really back?*

It is a new episode.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: TCW television: Is it Really back?*

Yes they are back. When it say 13-6, that means episode 6 of 2013. 

Piper promotion online as well, the first 12 episodes. Some of the wrestlers are Daivari as the champ, Matt Borne,NWA champ Kahagas,JD Maverick,The Grappler is a manager,Piper is a commentator. The roster and studio is extremely small but the production is good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 6 of 2013

This show was saved by the Main Event. There was too much talking and backstage segments in the first 30 minutes. 

Tommy Dreamer put over TCW in a great interview. Then him and Matt Borne/Doink the Clown mixture went to war. Those two literally try to kill each other. 

Cerebus aka Wolfie D aka TNA's Slash debuted by destroying Antonio Garza.

Matt Rivera and Sigmon had a weak match.


----------



## RoosterSmith

That was a lot of fun. 

Doink the clown vs tommy dreamer? Hell yeah!!!! 

Not the best matches but a lot of fun.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 7 of 2013

Was not really feeling this week show. The wrestling was fine but the previously on TCW stuff was over done. Made the show feel like a recap show even though it wasn't.

Greg Anthony and Michael Barry had a really good match as usual. Mr.Saturday Night is the best wrestler in the company.

Jon Omari and Sigmon had a decent match even though the angle behind it is dumb.

Tim Storm and Matt Borne for the TCW title was a decent match. I like Matt Borne new persona, he's playing a crazy old man but he still have the doink mask/face. Tim Storm is reliable, like the John Cena/HHH of the promotion. 

I actually prefer Piper's PWU show this week over TCW. Matt Borne also in that promotion as well as Shane Douglas,Kahagas,Davari. They also got about 3 WWE size guys am sure Mcmahon will snatch up one day. It's not bad at all.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Since TCW came back it seems like they are trying a different slant on the promotion. To me it was gold before and really had an old school feel but now it seems like its trying too hard to be like some of the bigger promotions. I still like the promotion and the workers but if it continues in this direction it will lose a lot of appeal to me. As USA said they are doing too many of the "previously on TCW" stuff. I can see doing a 2 minute recap at the beginning of the show of the highlights of the last show but that should really be it. And the Riviera Evil Boss thing is a stale angle and has been done to death (not at TCW so much but just in general). 

I'm not trying to sound like a negative Nancy since there are a lot of good things about TCW. I like that they are adding a new belt (or rather bringing back an old belt) to give some of the mid-upper mid guys a chance to shine a bit and of course the workers are a pleasure to watch and the talent pool is getting deeper. I guess I'm just afraid that this company will soon become "mainstream" and I don't want to see that happen to this company.


----------



## USAUSA1

The whole evil boss thing is played out.

Tim Storm needs a feud/rival. King Shane not around, he is in SAW now.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 8 of 2013

Michael Barry vs Alan Steele in the finals for the International title was fun. Never thought Barry would make such a great babyface. He has step up.

Good Ole Boys won the tag titles from Empire. The post match angle was actually good.

Cerberus won a decent squash match.

All in all, a good episode.


----------



## TCWfan

You guys are clueless about the business and do nothing but hurt it. 

From what I've been told, an attorney from Dallas owns TCW.

Why don't you just watch wrestling and enjoy it instead of being negative about one of the hardest working promotions today? 

I've attended many TCW events and everyone is a class act. I've been to Metro Pro Wrestling as well as SAW and neither can hold a candle to TCW, but those are my opinions and I don't go on the net ranting about how I think they suck, something is a weak match, etc...I enjoy it all for what it is...wrestling! 

TCW constantly improves everything. Metro, SAW, etc have done nothing to improve any aspects of anything I've seen over the years.

Wildkat Wrestling in Louisiana has some great shows, but you guys never mention them ever.


----------



## USAUSA1

Huh, what negative feedback? Been pretty positive on here.

Pretty sure Matt owns it http://www.natpe.org/web-site/confe...x.jsp?id_string=5941:lmNsakSforAwPePWw8sEEQ**


----------



## TCWfan

Nothing can satisfy you clowns. One of the bookers told me they listed Matt as owner at Natpe to work everyone...and I guess it worked! An attorney in Dallas owns this damn thing. You guys need to get a clue or a tattoo that says smart mark! Go watch shit like Dragongate with 140 lb. video game geeks or ROH that hasn't accomplished anything in 10 years if TCW doesn't do it for you. TCW is going places whether you guys like it or not. I've been a fan for over 30 years and have never seen this kind of steady growth from an indy company.


----------



## JohnyCrown

@TCWfan, Wasn't sure if your rant was directed at me or not but since I seem to be the only person who said anything remotely negative I'm assuming it was. 

Let's get something straight, my previous post was just my own personal OPINION. As I've stated I like the company and the workers I was just observing that they are taking a different slant that I don't particularly MYSELF care for but that doesn't mean I hate them. They are a fast growing promotion so they are obviously catering to the majority or else they wouldn't experience this growth. They put on solid shows each week and they more than likely are going to "go places". I understand you're a fan and that's fine, so am I, you are entitled to your opinion as much as anyone else but calling people names because they may disagree with something you don't agree with is pretty immature. 

You like TCW more than Metro and SAW and that is your opinion and that's completely fine. I agree to some extent but actually enjoy Metro a little more but that doesn't make me right or wrong. Should I call you a clown for saying that TCW is better than Metro and SAW? Of course not. 

And I actually do know how the business works as I've actually been in it from the time I was 18 till the time I was 21-22. Many indys struggle to stay afloat and very few actually make a profit. Does that make my opinion any more valid? No of course not, even 20 year veterans disagree with some of the things that promotions do but that doesn't mean they are "hurting the business", they are just sharing an opinion. Have a nice day.


----------



## USAUSA1

@tcwfan is one of those spam accounts, that was created just to cause problems. I would just ignore it.


----------



## DonnyZ

Just found your forum, interesting discussions. TCW seems to be thinning out people and getting to a core team. Metro is good, but alot the guys have NO personality. I havent caught much ACW or SAW but i dont mind IZW. I thought for ownership one of the former WWE guys owned it?


----------



## DonnyZ

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 8 of 2013
> 
> Michael Barry vs Alan Steele in the finals for the International title was fun. Never thought Barry would make such a great babyface. He has step up.
> 
> Good Ole Boys won the tag titles from Empire. The post match angle was actually good.
> 
> Cerberus won a decent squash match.
> 
> All in all, a good episode.




Been following the show for a while, the international tournament really hooked me in, Steele and Barrys Tag stuff was EPIC, they somehow managed to top that and HOPE, HOPE, HOPE, they have more matches. Good ol boys is a good ol time. Heard Plunkitt was doing well in OVW, Golden Boy was just featured in PWI and Matt is the ULTIMATE gimmick, he must be doing something right to be honored by Cauliflower Alley this year....as for WOLFIE Mother'F'N D! Thats all i gotta say.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lance Hoyt working the next two tapings. Carlito and Masters returning as well.


----------



## JohnyCrown

I was a little shocked about Cerberus being Wolfie D. Looks like he put on a bit of weight. I do believe they're pushing him to be a viable contender for Tim Storm which should be good if played out right. Bradley Exchange is getting a little too big IMO. They seem to bring on a new member every 3 or 4 shows. Want to see Alucard work some more as I think he's the most fun to watch out of the bunch. 

I like Carlito and Masters but it seems like every time TCW brings in a former big star (Carlito, Masters, Disco, etc.) they tend to job them out with the exception of Hacksaw. Obviously they agree to it to put the talent over which is commendable and what the veterans should be doing for the most part and I'm sure they are paid well for it but I want to see the veterans get over once in a while after making the TCW mainstays look strong in the match. 

Michael Barry vs Alan Steele was a good match with an out-of-nowhere finish that I thought was a little out of place but still very enjoyable and look forward to their very probable next match.

I look forward to seeing the next few shows as we now move in to the post-International tournament angles.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 9 of 2013 was boring. Throwaway episode

No good matches or angles. Only thing noteworthy is that Roosevelt is growing a backbone.

DDP next week


----------



## TCWfan

A throwaway episode? Why don't you learn how to spell before you bash the fastest growing company in the wrestling world? I don't understand you guys. Nothing can satisfy you ever. How about some positive comments from you guys?


----------



## JohnyCrown

Thought Episode 9 was ok. Not particularly good but not particularly bad. At least they advanced the storyline with Titan, Lily, Lars. My prediction is that she will end up with Titan in the next few weeks as a twist. And looks like Roosevelt might be getting kicked to the curb, have to see how that turns out. I really think they should have Titan be a contender for Tim Storm but I think they're going to end up saving him for Cerebus. It was also refreshing not seeing "previously on TCW" throughout the entire show. Looking forward to seeing Page and how they'll use them.


----------



## gregdpowell

I would bet next week's show with DDP will be a big one. I agree that the International title chase was really entertaining. Looking forward to seeing how they progress with Titan. It would be kind of cool to see Lars break out. But Titan is a big dude and could really benefit from having a sexy manager/valet. Double bonus if she could handle the mic work also!


----------



## TCWfan

Lily is HOT! Way hotter than any girls on WWE or TNA!


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 10 of 2013

Strong show

Kincaid vs Antonio Garza was a really good match.

Saxon and Michael Barry vs Steele and Doink was a good match.

But the best match of the show was Brett Barnes vs. Wolfie D, these two put on a show. Brett Barnes is underrated

DDP diamond cutter the Empire.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 10 of 2013
> 
> Strong show
> 
> Kincaid vs Antonio Garza was a really good match.
> 
> Saxon and Michael Barry vs Steele and Doink was a good match.
> 
> But the best match of the show was Brett Barnes vs. Wolfie D, these two put on a show. Brett Barnes is underrated
> 
> DDP diamond cutter the Empire.


It was REALLY good. Garza has a great look. Saxon always delivers. Yoga segment was hilarious...DDP looked old but slapped the crap out of Riviera which was cool.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 11 of 2013

I really enjoyed the Greg Anthony vs Sigmon Texas death match, and they actually use the correct rules. Great match

The other matches were fine but go out your way too see the Texas death match.

Matt getting crazier every week.


----------



## TCWfan

I though the show was good, but it always is. Not a Good Ole Boy fan but cool to see a Larry the Cable Guy gimmick. What the hell is up with Prophet angle? Sigmon-Anthony would have been good it it weren't Texas Death Match. I wanted to see blood! Titan is entertaining as hell. Love angle with Lily is great!:|


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

I've been watching TCW since the first episode where Jerry Lawler & Matt Riviera won the tag belts from Tim Storm & Apoc. How far this promotion has come in the last year or so is unbelievable. It blows my mind that the internet dirt sites refuse to cover them. TCW's Tribulation event in Ft. Smith, Arkansas, which lasted 2 nights, drew well over 500 fans BOTH NIGHTS!!! A month later ROH taped their TV in Baltimore, a much larger city, and only drew 400. Also, TCW just got on Tuff TV, which is in more homes than ROH. The only reason that ROH came to any prominence whatsoever is because the dirt sites got behind them & reported on them to the IWC. Go watch ROH from when they were a year in, TCW's production blows them away, it's not even close. I would even argue that TCW's production is better than ROH's right now. Don't get me wrong, I am not an ROH hater, I am a wrestling fan, period. My point is TCW is not getting their due in the IWC, and I can't figure out why, because it's an outstanding product.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW is getting their props I think. The internet will never embrace TCW like roh or even evolve because TCW does not target the internet crowd themselves. They will never bring in the top indy names just because. TCW is 100% focused on tv. 

At the end of the day, ROH doing great and TCW doing great.


----------



## TCWfan

I went to TCW Taping last night at Shrine Mosque and it was amazing. over 500 fans looked to be like. Everyone I talked to said way more than TNA and that the fans liked it more than the WWE show that was in town earlier this year. Saxon beat Kincaid in an unreal match to win the jr. title and Lance Hoyt beat Tim Storm to win the Heavyweight Title. Hope he takes it to New Japan! I love that belt...


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow I am not even mad at the spoilers. No wonder why Lance was booked for more than one taping.

I wish TCW would bring in Byron Wilcott, serious potential.


----------



## TCWfan

Lance bled buckets too. It was nuts.


----------



## Lane

Ill be attending the Wolfie D seminar and show on the 13th.


----------



## Smark McGuire

This is cool, found this on Google and gives me somehing to do at work. I've just kinda got back into wrestling seeing it on our local TV, and i gotta say I was floored, the show was amazing at the shrine, Hoyt is a horse! I was surprised to see blood. I know a lot of its an act but I BELIEVE Riveira and the crowd wanted him DEAD, something to see live. Also something to see was Micheal Barrys support, the crowd LOVED him, I saw so many of his shirts in the crowd. The crowd was excited the whole show but they Really loved this dude. Hope they come back soon. Know if any if other shows happen in the area?


----------



## USAUSA1

Smark McGuire said:


> This is cool, found this on Google and gives me somehing to do at work. I've just kinda got back into wrestling seeing it on our local TV, and i gotta say I was floored, the show was amazing at the shrine, Hoyt is a horse! I was surprised to see blood. I know a lot of its an act but I BELIEVE Riveira and the crowd wanted him DEAD, something to see live. Also something to see was Micheal Barrys support, the crowd LOVED him, I saw so many of his shirts in the crowd. The crowd was excited the whole show but they Really loved this dude. Hope they come back soon. Know if any if other shows happen in the area?


September and December


----------



## Lane

Got to say, TCW looks like they're taking on a more hardcore vibe. Looking at photos of the last show and Wolfie vs Sigmon was a hardcore match featuring a chain, trashcan, chair, Titan vs Lars ended with Lars getting chokeslammed through 2 open steel chairs, and then Hoyt bleeding during the title match.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Got to say, TCW looks like they're taking on a more hardcore vibe. Looking at photos of the last show and Wolfie vs Sigmon was a hardcore match featuring a chain, trashcan, chair, Titan vs Lars ended with Lars getting chokeslammed through 2 open steel chairs, and then Hoyt bleeding during the title match.


Meltzer did say they were getting more gritty starting with these tapings. Even the lighting is different.


----------



## Lane

Happen to have the report?


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...lympics-white-talks-title-shot-for-gustafsson


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 12 of 2013

Great show

Wolfie d vs Storm for the title was extremely fun. They have great chemistry.

Kincaid vs Barnes was one of my TCW dream matches and it didn't disappoint. great match

Alan Steele vs Jamie Jay was decent too.

Love the Hurricane Helms segments.


----------



## Smark McGuire

Can't wait to see the newest show tonight when i have downtime. Why doesnt this company get as much love as others???


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

There is video on TCW's youtube channel of Lance Hoyt defeating Tim Storm for the TCW Heavyweight Title. Would post the link, but my post count isn't enough yet.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzWjiVxBJo&list=UUXu1P2XN_WcoZ3LQtpsv2fQ&index=1 
Clip of Lance Hoyt vs. Tim Storm with Hoyt winning the title. I see a lot of empty seats, hope they edit the tv to hide those empty chairs. 

Wolfie D has been a great replacement for Killer Nickels. And not to sound mean and selfish but WWE and TNA not checking for Wolfie D anymore. He stuck with TCW forever, that's a good thing for TCW fans.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzWjiVxBJo&list=UUXu1P2XN_WcoZ3LQtpsv2fQ&index=1
> Clip of Lance Hoyt vs. Tim Storm with Hoyt winning the title. I see a lot of empty seats, hope they edit the tv to hide those empty chairs.
> 
> Wolfie D has been a great replacement for Killer Nickels. And not to sound mean and selfish but WWE and TNA not checking for Wolfie D anymore. He stuck with TCW forever, that's a good thing for TCW fans.


How the hell r they supposed to edit out empty seats smart ass?


----------



## Smark McGuire

Didn't look like there were that many seats except where the hard camera and side was. Everybody has so much momentum, Riveira with his Bravo Televison, Wolfie being on TNA coming up and Masters saving his mom. Their next show show should be pretty darn good. I saw Wolfie was working Michael Barry, that match should be epic and hard hitting. Wonder how they are going to do a rematch with Hoyt?


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia

I've never even heard of this promotion and before and when I check out an episode on YouTube, the production value was so good. The whole show is very well produced, the look and feel of the show is professional, the announcing is pretty good, the lighting is GREAT for an indy show, the backstage segments are entertaining and they get very good crowds, probably better than ROH. I've never even heard of any of the talents on the show yet they draw such good crowds. Why don't these guys get more attention?


----------



## Smark McGuire

That is the question i think alot of people have been asking..


----------



## Lane

They arnt in a big state thats notorious for its wretling and the word just hasnt got out about them do to only advertising localy and such.


----------



## TCWfan

I've seen TCW ads on wrestlingobserver.com and seen Bill Apter did stuff with them. I know they've tried. Smart Marks don't like southerners and TCW is southern based in Arkansas.


----------



## TCWfan

TNAmarkFromIndia said:


> I've never even heard of this promotion and before and when I check out an episode on YouTube, the production value was so good. The whole show is very well produced, the look and feel of the show is professional, the announcing is pretty good, the lighting is GREAT for an indy show, the backstage segments are entertaining and they get very good crowds, probably better than ROH. I've never even heard of any of the talents on the show yet they draw such good crowds. Why don't these guys get more attention?


And they haven't even had tv a year!


----------



## USAUSA1

Since TCW is trying to become more edgier, you might start seeing more support.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 13 of 2013

Wolfie D and Roosevelt won the titles. It was a good match

Barnes once again had the best match on the show. Against Saxon

Barrett Brown and Omari had a decent match. Starting to dislike Omari in a xpac heat way.

Don't know where they going with Rivera character but its getting stupid.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 13 of 2013
> 
> Wolfie D and Roosevelt won the titles. It was a good match
> 
> Barnes once again had the best match on the show. Against Saxon
> 
> Barrett Brown and Omari had a decent match. Starting to dislike Omari in a xpac heat way.
> 
> Don't know where they going with Rivera character but its getting stupid.


I thought tag wasn't very good. Not a Good Ole Boys fan. Omari-Brown was way better. I think Riviera stuff is hilarious. It reminds me of the Simpsons with Bobo!


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 13 of 2013
> 
> Wolfie D and Roosevelt won the titles. It was a good match
> 
> Barnes once again had the best match on the show. Against Saxon
> 
> Barrett Brown and Omari had a decent match. Starting to dislike Omari in a xpac heat way.
> 
> Don't know where they going with Rivera character but its getting stupid.


This is one of the more well produced episodes. All of the matches were excellent. I noticed that 1wrestling.com actually posted this one to their website. Matt Riviera is hilarious!!! I'm quite curious to see just how far into insanity that he ends up delving, & so forth. & Boyd Bradford actually addressed the bear!! That guy is the best manager in wrestling today for my money.


----------



## TCWfan

They just announced Cerebus vs. Michael Barry! I hope Cerebus wins the International Title. I wonder why he wasn't on the radio show lastnight...?


----------



## Lane

Got to say one of my guilty pleasures of TCW is getting to see Bradford. He's awesome.


----------



## Lane

Saxton vs Kincaid will be a best of 7 series. First match takes place this weekend.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

Lane said:


> Saxton vs Kincaid will be a best of 7 series. First match takes place this weekend.


It's actually the 2nd match of 7. The first one was in Springfield. Heard it was amazing, can't wait to see it on the tv show!


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

Lane said:


> Got to say one of my guilty pleasures of TCW is getting to see Bradford. He's awesome.


Did you hear Bradford on the TCW radio show last night? He was on fire! Totally ran down Saxon. Chris Masters/Adonis was also on the show.


----------



## Lane

Maters got me interested in his match against Hoyt. I hope down the line they add more gimmick stips to Saxton vs Kincaid like a cage of ladder match. Also a shame to hear about Lars.


----------



## USAUSA1

It sucks he will be out and might not return. He's in a top storyline.

TCW never done a cage match. They need to save it for a huge match.

Is TCW radio kayfabe?


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> It sucks he will be out and might not return. He's in a top storyline.
> 
> TCW never done a cage match. They need to save it for a huge match.
> 
> Is TCW radio kayfabe?


TCW Radio is a mixed bag. Some is and some isn't. Tom Parker calls in with shoot info all the time. Omari and Big Mike are legit suspended, but they're not saying why. One report I saw was Omari touched a fan at the Springfield taping.


----------



## USAUSA1

Don't want no lawsuits


----------



## Smark McGuire

Ouch, that sucks. The radio is sometimes like a train wreck with people talking over each other. 
Wasn't Bobo the name of Mr. Burns Bear on Simpsons?
Won some tickets at an event TCW did this weekend and am excited for three things: the heat Riveira and Bradford Create,
The cerberus v Michael barry match (both those guys are workhorses and both very nice) and cowboy Bob!!!


----------



## Lane

Sucks about Omari and Big Mike. I like Mike. The cage match for Saxton vs Kincaid would be perfect for the last match.


----------



## Smark McGuire

Mike always reminded me of Low Ki, as for the cage could you imagine a double stomp off the top??? That match or a blood fued between the cousins steel and barry....or Wargames with the empire vs tcw? All would be awesome to see.


----------



## Lane

As long as TCW makes it special. They dont want to spam cage match after cage match like NWA Smoky Mountain does.


----------



## Lane

Show was pretty average at best. Heres some notes.

Angel got legit injured during his match with Riviera. (His leg)

Barret Brown beat Cowboy Bob and Bob blew us away with how well he could still wrestle

Saxton vs Kincaid was infact their first match in the best of seven series. Kincaid won in the MOTN.

Brett Barnes had the worst showing out of everyone. Got you messed up, sloppy joe, and fire him chants.

Barret Brown lost a match to Hoyt to where if he lost Barret is gone from TCW.

Hoyt came to the ring with his half of the IWGP tag titles.

Masters vs Hoyt was the second best match of the night. Top three were Kincaid vs Saxton, Mastersvs Hoyt, and Brown vs Orton.

Any questions?


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

Lane said:


> Show was pretty average at best. Heres some notes.
> 
> Angel got legit injured during his match with Riviera. (His leg)
> 
> Barret Brown beat Cowboy Bob and Bob blew us away with how well he could still wrestle
> 
> Saxton vs Kincaid was infact their first match in the best of seven series. Kincaid won in the MOTN.
> 
> Brett Barnes had the worst showing out of everyone. Got you messed up, sloppy joe, and fire him chants.
> 
> Barret Brown lost a match to Hoyt to where if he lost Barret is gone from TCW.
> 
> Hoyt came to the ring with his half of the IWGP tag titles.
> 
> Masters vs Hoyt was the second best match of the night. Top three were Kincaid vs Saxton, Mastersvs Hoyt, and Brown vs Orton.
> 
> Any questions?


I don't think we were watching the same show. You say it was "average at best"? I've been to all of the Ft. Smith shows, & that was probably the best one. I do agree that Brett Barnes was off tonight. He doesn't seem to connect with the fans. The crowd was with Masters/Hoyt big time! They popped hard on every 2 count & legit believed that it was a finish. Hoyt gave masters the greatest chokeslam I've ever seen. Both of those guys are stout. Can't wait till that match airs.

Cerebus & Roosevelt make a damn good tag team. A good portion of the crowd was actually cheering for them, even though they are heels. The guys they worked were new.

I liked the new Asian guy that wrestled Alan Steel. Don't remember his name, but they announced him being from Vietnam. He did an amazing spinning headscissor on Steel, where they must have spun around at least 7 times before steel bumped.

Can't say enough about the crowd, they were super into the show all night. Crowd had a lot of chants, more than typical, but one that stands out was during Kincaid/Saxon they chanted, THIS IS WRESTLING!!!!

I can't argue with your top 3, but Micheal Barry & Cerebus also had a very good match. Also Lily came out near the end of the match & stole Roosevelt from Boyd Bradford! LMAO! Don't know where Titan was tonight.

The Empire cut an in ring promo with Matt's therapist & Bobo. It's crazy that a teddy bear gets that much heat. People were actually saying "Kill Bobo" lol!!

Boyd Bradford also cut a promo right before the Saxon/Kincaid match, about how he's barred from ringside for the Best of 7, then started talking about Saxon's crippled children & how Saxon is a terrible father, right to Saxon's face!! If I didn't know better, I would think that Saxon was legit pissed. I know that would piss me off. Hard to say who had more heat, Riviera or Bradford, but I would give the edge to Bradford on this night.

They LOVED Bob Orton, & he looked like he was having a blast!

Also, they were using 4 lights on stands instead of there usual light grid on the ceiling. It gave the show more of a raw feel, no pun intended.

I can't say anymore about the show without spoiling the TV show, so I'll stop, but I think this is going to end up being the best TV they've done.


----------



## USAUSA1

Surprise with Brett Barnes comments must had a bad day.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane, go back to your parents basement. I was at the show and it was fantastic. I agree Barnes was off. If you want to support TCW you need to understand that you're hurting the company with dumbass reviews like this. You asked if there are any questions and yes I have one. What accident did you have as a child resulting in brain damage that has caused your stupidity!!!


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope the people that work for TCW doesn't think like you. You should embrace criticism.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> I hope the people that work for TCW doesn't think like you. You should embrace criticism.


WHY?


----------



## USAUSA1

To improve their product and grow as a business. Remember, the customers is never wrong.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bu ku Dao is the Asian guy, check him out on YouTube


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

While TCWfans rhetoric is a bit harsh, he does have a point. I've rarely heard a crowd that was THAT into an indy show as they were last night. Those "customers", myself included, had a hell of a time last night, and it was because of the amazing performances. It does a huge disservice to the product to get on here and say "Oh, average show at best". It's very pretentious. These were not average performances last night, those guys were working there asses off!! And "average" compared to what? The "average" indy show? Because TCW is head and shoulders above them. They are drawing crowds to an art form that is almost dead. If TCW was "average", I wouldn't be on here talking about it. There are good & bad things about EVERY PROMOTION EVER! But "average" or "ho-hum" TCW is not. In fact, if they can make it to the next level, TV distribution wise, which I think that everyone on this board would like to see happen, then they may be the last hope of saving the pro wrestling industry from extinction, if or when WWE turns into a fulltime movie production company, & all we are left with are DVD packages of what WWE releases & Youtube videos of old matches.


----------



## Jchero

What if two customers disagree? Who is right? I'll tell you who is right. The one that makes sense. Lane's comments make no sense. I was also at the show in Ft. Smith last night, and it was amazing. It was so much better than, "average at best". Every match was entertaining, even when a new guy that I didn't know was wrestling. TCW has an amazing knack at finding new strong talent. The finish for Barry vs. Anthony was awesome! I have never seen that particular finish before and thought it was great. 

I saw TNA in the same building that TCW was in last year, and 1. TCW draws a bigger crowd than TNA, 2. the ticket prices are cheaper, and 3. TCW had 13 matches last night....13!!! I paid 10 dollars for my ticket. That's less than 1$ a match folks....where else can you get a value like that?? They are not just matches, either....like I said, every match was good. The only exceptions might have been Angel vs. Riviera, but only because I was legit scared for Angel when he went down. No fan wants to see someone get legit hurt. 

I felt bad for Barnes, because he missed 1 move, and the crowed ate his lunch. I have seen him wrestle several times before and he was amazing. He just had an off night, it happens to the best of them. I've seen HHH, Stone Cold, HBK, all miss moves before. 

One more thing...TCWfan is right....I don't know about you guys, but im just not satisfied with WWE and TNA. I want wrestling back again, and this company seems to want to bring it back. Is it not our duty and/or obligation to try and help a company like this when they pop up? I read on this forum a few posts back there was a conversation about why TCW isn't more known around the country, and my answer is, because of us.

If we truely want wrestling back and not "sports entertainmnet", we need to help TCW. We need to tell every wrestling fan we know. We need to post all their tv shows on our twitters and facebooks. ROH just doesn't have the production quality to be a viable option. 

Folks, right now, TCW is our best chance of getting wrestling back, and I think we should do everything we can to help them, or wrestling will die, and it won't ever come back. We will be stuck with the boring same 'ol shit "sports entertainment" crap WWE has been shoving down our throats for 12 years.


----------



## Jchero

Sorry..that was Storm vs. Anthony with the great finish. I have a headache right now....lol


----------



## USAUSA1

TCWfan is not doing TCW and us fans no favors with his childish comments. Lane called the show average, thats not bashing.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> TCWfan is not doing TCW and us fans no favors with his childish comments. Lane called the show average, thats not bashing.


While it may not be bashing, per se, it paints a horribly inaccurate picture of reality. The TV shows that come out of this taping will prove that point. Listen to the crowd on these shows, go to their facebook page right now & see how many people thought the show went above and beyond. And like the previous post said, $10 dollar general admission. My question is, What would have made that show above average or greater, if it had done the guys taxes for him & made him breakfast the next day? People see comments like his and think, well why bother even checking the show out? As far as the criticism helping the product, TCW hasn't seemed to have a problem when it comes to improving their product. Can you imagine Vince, Bill Watts, Paul Heyman, or any other promoter looking at message boards, fan letters, ect. for fans opinions on how to improve the product. That's just laughable. Sure, they listen to fans reactions at shows, ratings, ticket sales, ect. But who are any of us to tell a business owner or artist how to make their art? An artist doesn't say to people, "Hey, I'll make whatever art you think I should make" An artist makes the art he wants to make and says, "Here it is, I hope you like it.". I'm guessing that TCW is making the art that THEY want to make, & people are beginning to like it.


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1 said:


> TCWfan is not doing TCW and us fans no favors with his childish comments. Lane called the show average, thats not bashing.


How is TCWFan not doing TCW any favors? He is simply a fan strongly disagreeing with another fan. TCWFan does not speak for TCW, so I don't see how his comments could reflect back to TCW. That would be like someone going off on a WWE forum, and everyone saying that his comments are bad for WWE. I don't get your logic, USA.


----------



## Lane

TCWfan can eat a dick for all I care. (Ill be waiting on the warning of ban, Seabs.) Doesnt help I had a bad night before I got to the show. Going back on it wasnt bad by any means but nothing special.


----------



## Lane

Storm vs Anthony was indeed a great finish. Bo Kau Do did great and him teaming with Barry will be good. Some drunk fan near my sections was ruining most of the show. I by no means bash TCW but ive seen better from them and the show was good.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's obvious jchero is tcwfan.

Saying lane had got brain damage as a child is not exactly a strong opinion.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> It's obvious jchero is tcwfan.
> 
> Saying lane had got brain damage as a child is not exactly a strong opinion.


How is that so obvious? Jchero is in the majority opinion that Night of Champions was a damn fine show. And lane is still making back handed complements, saying that the show was nothing special. It was special to me & the vast majority of the crowd chanting THIS IS AWESOME, THIS IS WRESTLING, THANK YOU BARRETT (after the career vs. title match), the people booing Bradford & the empire out of the building. How many opportunities do you get to see Bob Orton wrestle? Seemed pretty special. Any time I watch Kincaid wrestle, it's special. Sigmon is as underrated as it gets. I will go on record & say that Hoyt vs. Masters was the best main event that TCW has ever produced, & to say that the show was average @ best, & then nothing special when EVERYONE ELSE on this board that attended the same show that he did says that it was a great wrestling show just makes it seem like he's being comic book store guy from the simpsons. I'd like to know what other wrestling shows that are in the same region I am in that lane is attending that make TCW seem so average & not special, because I will go check those promotions out next weekend! The truth is that no other promotion in the country is producing this style or quality of wrestling & is continually stepping up their game like TCW.


----------



## Lane

^lol 

Also, this. Report from 411 from another fan. Pretty much sums it up.

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...-Fort-Smith,-Arkansas.htm#e1eMMyDgYzDkoYXB.02

Thinking back on it Sigmon vs the other guy was pretty decent but did suffer from a dead crowd.


----------



## Jchero

why do you say I am TCWFan, USA?


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> ^lol
> 
> Also, this. Report from 411 from another fan. Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> Thinking back on it Sigmon vs the other guy was pretty decent but did suffer from a dead crowd.


Hmm...I notice at the end of the results you just linked, the writer says, "Overall GREAT show. Showcasing independent talent". Using this as your evidence you are correct about it being "average, at best" is backfireing on you, Lane. Try again, bud.


----------



## Concrete

I'd much rather a fan give me an honest review that feels like an actual opinion than TOO loyal of fans who gives me nothing but positives to the point where it feels like an advertisement rather than a review of the show. And seeing fans bash another for his opinion is not exactly something that will turn me onto a promotion and their fanbase.


----------



## USAUSA1

enlightenedone9 said:


> I'd much rather a fan give me an honest review that feels like an actual opinion than TOO loyal of fans who gives me nothing but positives to the point where it feels like an advertisement rather than a review of the show. And seeing fans bash another for his opinion is not exactly something that will turn me onto a promotion and their fanbase.


Exactly, 100% agree


----------



## TCWfan

Lane said:


> ^lol
> 
> Also, this. Report from 411 from another fan. Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...-Fort-Smith,-Arkansas.htm#e1eMMyDgYzDkoYXB.02
> 
> Thinking back on it Sigmon vs the other guy was pretty decent but did suffer from a dead crowd.


Sam Henderson isn't even old enough to drive a car and you take what he says his gospel. Pathetic.


----------



## TCWfan

The bottom line is I think that TCW is a good promotion trying hard and I'm going to support their efforts as I hate ROH's bland talent and am not amused by Dragon Gate or other high spot promotions. This is only my opinion. Can you imagine a movie critic saying he only gave a movie 3 stars because he had a bad night before???? Or that their were drunk guys in the theatre? Think how childish this is Lane. If you don't want to support TCW the decision is yours but don't bring it down for the rest of us. I want to see the rasslin business come back and I think TCW can do it. 

Sigmon-Collins was very good, but the crowd was tired and hadn't seen Collins before, so that effected it. Both busted their asses and there was at least 5 german suplexes done on each other a piece.

As for false accusations I'm someone else, you guys need to grow up. I only have 1 account because I DO HAVE A LIFE!

Now back to business at hand June 1 will be awesome in Meridian. Gonna be a helluva a road trip but will be worth it. Tommy Dreamer was a super nice guy last time I met him


----------



## EmbassyForever

TCWfan said:


> The bottom line is I think that TCW is a good promotion trying hard and I'm going to support their efforts as I hate ROH's bland talent and am not amused by Dragon Gate or other high spot promotions. This is only my opinion. Can you imagine a movie critic saying he only gave a movie 3 stars because he had a bad night before???? Or that their were drunk guys in the theatre? Think how childish this is Lane. If you don't want to support TCW the decision is yours but don't bring it down for the rest of us. I want to see the rasslin business come back and I think TCW can do it.
> 
> Sigmon-Collins was very good, but the crowd was tired and hadn't seen Collins before, so that effected it. Both busted their asses and there was at least 5 german suplexes done on each other a piece.
> 
> As for false accusations I'm someone else, you guys need to grow up. I only have 1 account because I DO HAVE A LIFE!
> 
> Now back to business at hand June 1 will be awesome in Meridian. Gonna be a helluva a road trip but will be worth it. Tommy Dreamer was a super nice guy last time I met him


Jesus you are such a butthurt mark


----------



## Mattyb2266

TCWfan said:


> The bottom line is I think that TCW is a good promotion trying hard and I'm going to support their efforts as I hate ROH's bland talent and am not amused by Dragon Gate or other high spot promotions. This is only my opinion. Can you imagine a movie critic saying he only gave a movie 3 stars because he had a bad night before???? Or that their were drunk guys in the theatre? Think how childish this is Lane. If you don't want to support TCW the decision is yours but don't bring it down for the rest of us. I want to see the rasslin business come back and I think TCW can do it.
> 
> Sigmon-Collins was very good, but the crowd was tired and hadn't seen Collins before, so that effected it. Both busted their asses and there was at least 5 german suplexes done on each other a piece.
> 
> As for false accusations I'm someone else, you guys need to grow up. I only have 1 account because I DO HAVE A LIFE!
> 
> Now back to business at hand June 1 will be awesome in Meridian. Gonna be a helluva a road trip but will be worth it. Tommy Dreamer was a super nice guy last time I met him


Lane seems to be a big supporter of the promotion, at least based on his other posts in this thread, so I don't see why your giving him shit for not enjoying one show.

Also, I hate to burst your TCW bubble, but its not as great as you make it out to be. I watched my first episode a week or two ago, and nothing stood out what so ever. It's just like every other local Indy fed but with better production. The whole show seemed cartoonish and blah.

It's just like my local promotion CTWE, they have fun live shows that just don't translate well on a rewatch.


----------



## USAUSA1

I love TCW but that tcwfan guy is such a mark. Glad for ignore buttons on here.


----------



## KingCrash

Love how someone speaks how they didn't like something about TCW and suddenly Jchero, TCWfans & Wrong Turn Walker all rise up. Also, _amazing_ coincidence that they've only posted in this thread. Yeah.


----------



## Lane

Mattyb2266 said:


> Lane seems to be a big supporter of the promotion, at least based on his other posts in this thread, so I don't see why your giving him shit for not enjoying one show.
> 
> Also, I hate to burst your TCW bubble, but its not as great as you make it out to be. I watched my first episode a week or two ago, and nothing stood out what so ever. It's just like every other local Indy fed but with better production. The whole show seemed cartoonish and blah.
> 
> It's just like my local promotion CTWE, they have fun live shows that just don't translate well on a rewatch.


I made the damn thread to spread the word of TCW on here for christ sakes haha. Reason people here praise TCW as the best thing as sliced bread is because its likely their only exposer to wrestling outside of WWE and TNA and when you got to TCW you arnt going to some typical indy show, you're going to a wrestling show who produces tv so even then you lose the indy feel with multiple guys working and such. TCW is great to see a live wrestling show and let of steam for a few hours and meet wrestlers but outside of the one really good match (by southern wrestling and fans who arnt as exposed standards) its typical wrestling. CTWE is all sorts of fun btw. <3 Frankie Arion. EDIT: Please ignore the errors. Im running on little sleep.


----------



## Jchero

Thank you for making the tread, Lane. I'm not someone with a hidden agenda, I just want to make sure the show was accuartely reported. I have much more wrestling experience than WWE, TNA, and TCW, so that theroy is invalid. As far as TCW being just like CTWE.....that's just plain insane and delusional. TCW outclasses CTWE in every way possible.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 14 of 2013

Michael Barry vs Alan Steele, complete disappointment. They should have wrestle a short tag match with Bob Orton.

Empire vs Saxon and Sigmon was decent. Loved the finish

Storm,Hurricane Helms and Lars vs Titan,Kincaid and Rosevelt was okay. When Hurricane Helms and Kincaid was in the ring it was great.

Besides Lily turned, it was pretty much a throwaway show.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 14 of 2013
> 
> Michael Barry vs Alan Steele, complete disappointment. They should have wrestle a short tag match with Bob Orton.
> 
> Empire vs Saxon and Sigmon was decent. Loved the finish
> 
> Storm,Hurricane Helms and Lars vs Titan,Kincaid and Rosevelt was okay. When Hurricane Helms and Kincaid was in the ring it was great.
> 
> Besides Lily turned, it was pretty much a throwaway show.


Throwaway episode my ASS!!! You know what the problem is with smart marks like you? You all think that you are Roger Ebert. You aren't fans. If you were fans of wrestling you would sit down, watch a wrestling show and enjoy it or turn it off if you thought it sucked. These were very good matches. Throwaway? No, thank you. I will keep this episode, because I am a wrestling fan. What do you expect to happen on these shows? For Lars to find the formula to cure cancer, then Boyd Bradford steals it, & won't give it back until Lily shows him her twat? Some of the people on this board sound so pretentious when talking about pro wrestling. "Complete disappointment", "throwaway episode". Somebody else on this board basically said they would rather have someone criticize a show than be "too loyal". Why would a person criticize something they enjoy. Do you do that in other aspects of your lives? Do you sit down, eat 4 ice cream sandwiches, then complain that they aren't sweet enough, & proceed to eat 2 more ice cream sandwiches? As far as why I don't post in any other threads, I typed Traditional Championship Wrestling into google, & this thread was at the top of the page. I was excited to see other TCW fans talk about the show. Instead, I see a bunch of people who think they are bookers. And no, my wrestling exposure is not limited, I've been a fan since the 80s. Back then, people either loved wrestling or hated it. There was no in between. You didn't talk to your friends & say, "Boy that Terry Taylor/Missing Link match was disappointing. What a throwaway episode of Mid South Wrestling!". if there are 3 wrestling matches on a show, then how can it be a throwaway episode? If you're a wrestling fan, you got to see 3 matches!


----------



## Concrete

Ah, the criticizing something you enjoy issue. Yes I do criticize things I enjoy in other mediums like TV shows and movies. Like with Game of Thrones and Doctor Who I am more than capable of saying when neither has a strong episode. Not every episode of a show will be AWESOME! If you think it is, fine. That does not mean that your opinion is right. You need to accept that people can have different opinions. And when I get a post from someone who has praised many things about the product but also has noticed when things weren't the best. When someone only praises a product and then I watch it and I'm not sure how I feel afterwards I have no reason to continue. What that person MASSIVELY put over I thought it was maybe decent so as far as I know all the show is like that. With someone who sees the less than stellar, if I see what I watched was indeed maybe decent from someone who enjoys the product but that it gets better if I keep watching than I'd be more inclined to watch. If I had seen someone praise the first episode of Community when I went to watch the series this Summer. I would have completely questioned whether I should give it my time. Luckily I did.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

enlightenedone9 said:


> Ah, the criticizing something you enjoy issue. Yes I do criticize things I enjoy in other mediums like TV shows and movies. Like with Game of Thrones and Doctor Who I am more than capable of saying when neither has a strong episode. Not every episode of a show will be AWESOME! If you think it is, fine. That does not mean that your opinion is right. You need to accept that people can have different opinions. And when I get a post from someone who has praised many things about the product but also has noticed when things weren't the best. When someone only praises a product and then I watch it and I'm not sure how I feel afterwards I have no reason to continue. What that person MASSIVELY put over I thought it was maybe decent so as far as I know all the show is like that. With someone who sees the less than stellar, if I see what I watched was indeed maybe decent from someone who enjoys the product but that it gets better if I keep watching than I'd be more inclined to watch. If I had seen someone praise the first episode of Community when I went to watch the series this Summer. I would have completely questioned whether I should give it my time. Luckily I did.


I'm cool with differing opinions, but criticizing? Never said every episode of TCW is AMAZING, but USA came on here immediately after the show was posted, and told everyone not to waste their time watching it, because it's a "throwaway". Like with your Community point. Someone see's it written, "Well, that guy said that TCW episode was a throwaway, so why waste my time watching it?" when that may have been the episode that hooked them to the product. I don't criticize things I enjoy, because I don't think I could do them any better. If I did, I would find a wrestling school or learn how to promote. I've seen episodes of TCW that I thought were less than stellar, but I read reviews by others who thought those same episodes were the best ones. So why burst those peoples bubbles?


----------



## Concrete

I'm not a fan of the product. At least not from what I've seen.But I've got a few episodes downloaded. I'm willing to try it. People saying it was a "throwaway episode" doesn't turn me off. I might try it out knowing it might not be the best the promotion has to offer but I can also feel comfortable knowing that I might not have a lot of storyline progression in a promotion I'm not familiar with right off the bat. I also might find something I like that maybe went above my expectations. When I met with extreme amounts of positive I assume it will be really good. If it doesn't meet that standard then that's when I'd rather quit on it thinking "That's what 'great' is considered in this promotion? Not for this guy." TCW did Lance Archer vs. Chris Masters (or Hoyt vs. Adonis I don't know) so I'm interested in giving them a shot. Seems like a little bit of a cheesey promotion but I like cheesey sometimes. The production of the promotion is top notch. There are things I sorta like about it but it hasn't quite clicked. That doesn't mean I'm going to say 'Fuck it' completely. *ON that note, is there anything from 2013 tapings I should be watching on YouTube? Stuff that is really considered above some of the rest.*


----------



## Jchero

I just have 1 question. TCW has it all. Great wrestlers, long technical matches, great likeable characters, and characters you love to hate, engaging storylines, and an amazing production. If you are a true fan of the wrestling business, and not an angry jealous "smart mark", I don't see how you cannot get behind and support this organization. So, my question is, as a wrestling fan....what more could you ask for? What will make you happy, if this isn't doing it for you? What do you want??


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

enlightenedone9 said:


> I'm not a fan of the product. At least not from what I've seen.But I've got a few episodes downloaded. I'm willing to try it. People saying it was a "throwaway episode" doesn't turn me off. I might try it out knowing it might not be the best the promotion has to offer but I can also feel comfortable knowing that I might not have a lot of storyline progression in a promotion I'm not familiar with right off the bat. I also might find something I like that maybe went above my expectations. When I met with extreme amounts of positive I assume it will be really good. If it doesn't meet that standard then that's when I'd rather quit on it thinking "That's what 'great' is considered in this promotion? Not for this guy." TCW did Lance Archer vs. Chris Masters (or Hoyt vs. Adonis I don't know) so I'm interested in giving them a shot. Seems like a little bit of a cheesey promotion but I like cheesey sometimes. The production of the promotion is top notch. There are things I sorta like about it but it hasn't quite clicked. That doesn't mean I'm going to say 'Fuck it' completely. *ON that note, is there anything from 2013 tapings I should be watching on YouTube? Stuff that is really considered above some of the rest.*


The Kincaid/Saxon Jr Title match from Springfield tapings should be up in a couple of weeks, & their ongoing Best of 7 Series the first of which took place in ft. Smith last weekend. If you've never seen Kincaid wrestle, he's a cross between Bruiser Brody, RVD, & Malenko. Saxon is a veteran that can seriously go when put in with a guy like Kincaid. The first match from the Springfield tapings between Cerebus(aka Wolfie D) & Sigmon was very intense.. Cerebus & Roosevelt individually & as a Tag team both had very good showings in these tapings. If you like managers, I think that Boyd Bradford will surprise you with how good he is on promos & athletically. Lily's character is really starting to hit it's stride, as well. The Michael Barry/ Alan Steel feud is getting both physical & entertaining. They have change their lighting from the colored light grid to four light poles round the ring, which I think gives the whole event a more intense feel. Also, Matt Rhodes from NWA Smoky Mountain is the new lead announcer. If your not familiar with his work, he is VERY reminiscent of a young Jim Ross. A lot of energy in his commentary, which should give TCW a much more exciting feel, as opposed to Baxter's commentary, who a lot of times sounds like he's calling a Thanksgiving parade instead of a wrestling match. If you want to go back further, seek anything involving Killer Nikels. He was signed to WWE last year & should be debuting sometime soon as Knuckels Madsen. Definitely find his match with Fit Finlay. It's from when the TV show was only 30 mins. He was with The Bradford Family when it was him, & Doink the Clown. Sounds ridiculous, but it was actually a pretty good pairing. Also Tim Storms matches with King Shane Williams are excellent. Particularly the one from the first 1 hour episode.


----------



## USAUSA1

enlightenedone9 said:


> I'm not a fan of the product. At least not from what I've seen.But I've got a few episodes downloaded. I'm willing to try it. People saying it was a "throwaway episode" doesn't turn me off. I might try it out knowing it might not be the best the promotion has to offer but I can also feel comfortable knowing that I might not have a lot of storyline progression in a promotion I'm not familiar with right off the bat. I also might find something I like that maybe went above my expectations. When I met with extreme amounts of positive I assume it will be really good. If it doesn't meet that standard then that's when I'd rather quit on it thinking "That's what 'great' is considered in this promotion? Not for this guy." TCW did Lance Archer vs. Chris Masters (or Hoyt vs. Adonis I don't know) so I'm interested in giving them a shot. Seems like a little bit of a cheesey promotion but I like cheesey sometimes. The production of the promotion is top notch. There are things I sorta like about it but it hasn't quite clicked. That doesn't mean I'm going to say 'Fuck it' completely. *ON that note, is there anything from 2013 tapings I should be watching on YouTube? Stuff that is really considered above some of the rest.*


Episodes 5 and 10, really strong shows.

Barnes vs Kincaid from episode 5 and 12.

Steele vs Sigmon from episode 1.

Kincaid vs Antonio Garza

Tommy Dreamer vs Matt Borne

Barry vs Steele episode 8

Barry vs Anthony episode 7


----------



## Smark McGuire

I feel like i missed a WHOLE LOT on here.


----------



## Smark McGuire

Does the springfield set of shows start this week?


----------



## USAUSA1

One problem with TCW is that every feud/storyline is silly nowadays. Thats why I enjoyed Dreamer TCW promo and match so much because he was serious and you felt his passion. I am not saying every storyline should be like that but it would be refreshing to get a passionate/serious storyline. Like right now in WWE, HHh/Lesnar and Orton/Show have a more serious tone.

Springfield should air Saturday/Monday.

Just for the record spam accounts no one post in here more than me. Maybe I am playing fantasy booking but thats me being a fan.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> One problem with TCW is that every feud/storyline is silly nowadays. Thats why I enjoyed Dreamer TCW promo and match so much because he was serious and you felt his passion. I am not saying every storyline should be like that but it would be refreshing to get a passionate/serious storyline. Like right now in WWE, HHh/Lesnar and Orton/Show have a more serious tone.
> 
> Springfield should air Saturday/Monday.
> 
> Just for the record spam accounts no one post in here more than me. Maybe I am playing fantasy booking but thats me being a fan.


I agree. To much comedy. We'll see where it goes. They've corrected all of my critisms in the past. they are just such a new company. it's awesome to see


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 14 of 2013
> 
> Michael Barry vs Alan Steele, complete disappointment. They should have wrestle a short tag match with Bob Orton.
> 
> Empire vs Saxon and Sigmon was decent. Loved the finish
> 
> Storm,Hurricane Helms and Lars vs Titan,Kincaid and Rosevelt was okay. When Hurricane Helms and Kincaid was in the ring it was great.
> 
> Besides Lily turned, it was pretty much a throwaway show.


How do you judge a match? What is your criteria that makes a match decent, awful, good, throwaway, drizzling shits, etc....What's on your card?


----------



## Lane

BREAKING NEWS!!! Golden Boy Greg Anthony defeated International Champion Mr. Saturday Night Michael Barry to win the title Monday night (4/15) in Las Vegas, NV at the Gold Coast Casino as part of the CAC Casino Royale show! Details to follow...


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> One problem with TCW is that every feud/storyline is silly nowadays. Thats why I enjoyed Dreamer TCW promo and match so much because he was serious and you felt his passion. I am not saying every storyline should be like that but it would be refreshing to get a passionate/serious storyline. Like right now in WWE, HHh/Lesnar and Orton/Show have a more serious tone.
> 
> Springfield should air Saturday/Monday.
> 
> Just for the record spam accounts no one post in here more than me. Maybe I am playing fantasy booking but thats me being a fan.


I hear Dreamer may come around more in TCW. Glad they got rid of Borne. He sucked


----------



## TCWfan

I try not to get on other promotions forums and bash a product. I think every episode of ROH Is a throwaway as do most fans I speak with. Do I get on there and bash it...NO. Why? Because I don't want to hurt a company. I want to see TCW succeed. If you don't, keep your damn mouth shut and go eat more zingers. TCW>ROH They've only been around a year and are busting their asses. Let's get behind these guys!!!


----------



## Lane

TCWfan said:


> I try not to get on other promotions forums and bash a product. I think every episode of ROH Is a throwaway as do most fans I speak with. Do I get on there and bash it...NO. Why? Because I don't want to hurt a company. I want to see TCW succeed. If you don't, keep your damn mouth shut and go eat more zingers. TCW>ROH They've only been around a year and are busting their asses. Let's get behind these guys!!!


Learn to put your replies into one submission for christ sake.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCWfan said:


> How do you judge a match? What is your criteria that makes a match decent, awful, good, throwaway, drizzling shits, etc....What's on your card?


I don't have a criteria, I am not the type to write move for move or long reviews. I just know what I like and speak for me. I am not claiming to be an expert. 

Last summer, TCW was on a hot streak of great shows. I miss Killer and Greg King. The first five episodes of this year range from good to great. But the last 9 have been hit or miss. But I still like it more than impact and roh. Not better than WWE tv though or NWA SAW TV.

I am excited about the edgy TCW that we about too see.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane said:


> Learn to put your replies into one submission for christ sake.


I'm personally offended by you using the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't have a criteria, I am not the type to write move for move or long reviews. I just know what I like and speak for me. I am not claiming to be an expert.
> 
> Last summer, TCW was on a hot streak of great shows. I miss Killer and Greg King. The first five episodes of this year range from good to great. But the last 9 have been hit or miss. But I still like it more than impact and roh. Not better than WWE tv though or NWA SAW TV.
> 
> I am excited about the edgy TCW that we about too see.


that's cool. I respect that. I know Greg King was let go for having what they considered a bad match on TV with King Shane Williams. Word was Williams almost got hurt.


----------



## USAUSA1

Was it really that bad to get fired?


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Was it really that bad to get fired?


I guess. I'd email [email protected] and ask. I heard they are Bill Watts marks so Greg was a small guy and probably didt set well...Greg was a nice guy I met him at Memphis show....shame that down didn't get behind tcw. now they are stuck with wildfire shit wrestling


----------



## USAUSA1

Tommy Dreamer returns June 1st. Yesssss

Lance Archer/Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr won the NWA World tag titles.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Tommy Dreamer returns June 1st. Yesssss
> 
> Lance Archer/Hoyt and Davey Boy Smith Jr won the NWA World tag titles.


I saw that! Hoyt is coming into is own and deserves it. What a talent. He's got a ton of belts now!


----------



## Lane

Look like the Barret situation could turn into a work. Story is Riviera has been trying to retire him while Barret wanted a shot at the title. Barret lost in his chance and with the stip he had to leave. He later posted on FB saying thank you to TCW for everything and saying he will run into Riviera again. My guess is he will pop up at shows and hop the rail to attack Matt at shows before security takes him out.


----------



## USAUSA1

Like X Cal?


----------



## Lane

I was thinking so.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 15 of 2013

Strong episode

Springfield debut, I like the new look. Its a little similar to Metro Pro Wrestling but still with better production. NWA Smoky Mountain Matt Rhodes is a nice addition to the booth.

Sigmon vs. Cerebus was fun. Lars vs. Big Mike was ok, sucks that this is probably one of the last times we see both guys. Alan Steele vs. Michael Barry this week was much better.

I think Lily going to cause problems for Titan. I like the addition of the physiologist in the Matt Rivera storyline as well as BoBo.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 15 of 2013
> 
> Strong episode
> 
> Springfield debut, I like the new look. Its a little similar to Metro Pro Wrestling but still with better production. NWA Smoky Mountain Matt Rhodes is a nice addition to the booth.
> 
> Sigmon vs. Cerebus was fun. Lars vs. Big Mike was ok, sucks that this is probably one of the last times we see both guys. Alan Steele vs. Michael Barry this week was much better.
> 
> I think Lily going to cause problems for Titan. I like the addition of the physiologist in the Matt Rivera storyline as well as BoBo.


Loved it too. Matt Rhodes sounds like a young Jim Ross. Love the new lighting too. BOBO cracks me up. Like the new version of Al Snow's head. I see TCW only getting better and better.


----------



## USAUSA1

Michael Tarver, Zach terrible Gowen and Trevor Murdoch coming in.


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Michael Tarver, Zach terrible Gowen and Trevor Murdoch coming in.


Cool. I like Gowen, not big on Tarver. Be interesting how they use Trevor....

I saw where Steve Anthony, Vordell Walker, and Sigmon are representing TCW in Wrestling Cares that Les Thatcher is doing. Looks like Walker got out in round 1 and Anthony advanced.


----------



## Lane

Any word on what show Gowen will be on? Would love to meet him.


----------



## Smark McGuire

He has worked for TCW before hasnt he?


----------



## Lane

Watched Saxton vs Kincaid from the Missouri show. Good match but a little sloppy. Everything after the power swing apron spot in the match was great. Saxton needs to work on his promo skills.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane said:


> Watched Saxton vs Kincaid from the Missouri show. Good match but a little sloppy. Everything after the power swing apron spot in the match was great. Saxton needs to work on his promo skills.


I couldn't disagree with you more oh god of indy wrestling reviews!

For starters it's John SAXON...

A little sloppy??? What match were you watching? I thought it was the best match in TCW history. Saxon worked his ass off as did Kincaid. (Kincaid recently went over indy golden boy smart marked Chuck Taylor AND Adam Pearce....he's a TOP indy talent) 

For anyone who hasn't seen it, they need go out of their way to see SAXON'S promo. It was unreal. Crowd was in awe as he called out Connecticut (WWE).

If fans today don't appreciate the quality of this match and the promo afterwards the entire business is DOOMED!


----------



## TCWfan

Smark McGuire said:


> He has worked for TCW before hasnt he?


YES. In Las Vegas at CAC in 2012 putting over then Jr. Hvt. Champion Greg Anthony. I heard they got an ovation in one of the classrooms. I think it's online....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmvmD0Kdeu8

Here's last 3 minutes of it.


----------



## Lane

TCWfan said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more oh god of indy wrestling reviews!
> 
> For starters it's John SAXON...
> 
> A little sloppy??? What match were you watching? I thought it was the best match in TCW history. Saxon worked his ass off as did Kincaid. (Kincaid recently went over indy golden boy smart marked Chuck Taylor AND Adam Pearce....he's a TOP indy talent)
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen it, they need go out of their way to see SAXON'S promo. It was unreal. Crowd was in awe as he called out Connecticut (WWE).
> 
> If fans today don't appreciate the quality of this match and the promo afterwards the entire business is DOOMED!


I hope you never reproduce.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane said:


> I hope you never reproduce.


Why? Because I'm a positive person that doesn't look at a glass half empty?


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 16 of 2013

I love this episode, my favorite this year.

John Saxon vs Kincaid is my TCW match of the year so far. Loved both of Saxon promos.

Lars vs Titan serve a purpose. Lars pretty much done.

Loved Lance Hoyt build up throughout the show. He looked like a major star.

Now at the next Missouri tapings, they need to address those huge empty seats. They need to do what WCW used to do.


----------



## KingCrash

TCWfan said:


> Why? Because I'm a positive person that doesn't look at a glass half empty?


Or because the over-reactions to anything even slightly critical of any portion TCW come off as you ultimately being just a shill/hypeman for them and make your opinions seem phony and disingenuous regardless of the shows or any of their content.


----------



## TCWfan

KingCrash said:


> Or because the over-reactions to anything even slightly critical of any portion TCW come off as you ultimately being just a shill/hypeman for them and make your opinions seem phony and disingenuous regardless of the shows or any of their content.


Did YOU see Saxon-Kincaid?


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 16 of 2013
> 
> I love this episode, my favorite this year.
> 
> John Saxon vs Kincaid is my TCW match of the year so far. Loved both of Saxon promos.
> 
> Lars vs Titan serve a purpose. Lars pretty much done.
> 
> Loved Lance Hoyt build up throughout the show. He looked like a major star.
> 
> Now at the next Missouri tapings, they need to address those huge empty seats. They need to do what WCW used to do.


Agreed! Kincaid is going on the map as a major indy force now. His wins over Adam Pearce and Chuck Taylor had to have helped his cause. He's so unique...never seen anything like him.


----------



## seabs

*People can have opposing opinions to yours you know. That's the whole point of opinions. They differ.*


----------



## KingCrash

TCWfan said:


> Did YOU see Saxon-Kincaid?


I'm talking about your general sensitivity to anyone criticizing TCW. I don't have to watch a match to see that.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

I've really been trying to lay off of lane, but it's tough. Here's the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICCaNshX1Us

I implore everyone viewing this thread that hasn't seen it to watch Kincaid vs. Saxon, both of Saxon's promos, & PLEASE post on this thread your OPINION as to whether or not the match was sloppy or Saxon's promos need work. Look @ the comments on the youtube video, cause right now there are 3 or 4 praising John Saxon's promo skills. My OPINION is that John Saxon is officially over with his "sloppy" work, & his limited mic skills.


----------



## Lane

I like Saxon. Him and Kincaid are both two of my favorites but some spots in that match were sloppy and Saxon's second promo was way better. Only thing with his first was the way he would just pause. Made it awkward.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW WRESTLING and OCTAPIXX LIVE are pleased to announce that TCW WRESTLING, which was officially introduced to the international community at NATPE 2013, has now gone global with its first licensed international broadcast taking place in Kenya on Channel K24 earlier this month.

Already in broadcast on American television, TCW WRESTLING showcases the wildly entertaining wrestling storylines, feuds and competitions that take place during live tapings of TCW America's fastest-growing wrestling promotion. The series features well-known and rising stars of wrestling including Matt Riviera and the 7'2" giant Titan, as well as appearances from several wrestling legends such as Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Diamond Dallas Page, Cowboy Bob Orton, and many more.

The Kenya broadcast is the first in a series of international broadcast deals that are now being firmed up by OCTAPIXX LIVE, which anticipates that the TCW WRESTLING series will soon appear in many more worldwide territories.

"It was only a matter of time before TCW WRESTLING enjoyed its international broadcast premiere," says Jay Simbajon, Distribution Manager at OCTAPIXX LIVE. "TCW is a sports entertainment property that will surely thrill international audiences and features a multitude of merchandising possibilities that will only grow with the franchise. We look forward to soon announcing more great developments surrounding TCW."


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW WRESTLING and OCTAPIXX LIVE are pleased to announce that TCW WRESTLING, which was officially introduced to the international community at NATPE 2013, has now gone global with its first licensed international broadcast taking place in Kenya on Channel K24 earlier this month.
> 
> Already in broadcast on American television, TCW WRESTLING showcases the wildly entertaining wrestling storylines, feuds and competitions that take place during live tapings of TCW America's fastest-growing wrestling promotion. The series features well-known and rising stars of wrestling including Matt Riviera and the 7'2" giant Titan, as well as appearances from several wrestling legends such as Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Diamond Dallas Page, Cowboy Bob Orton, and many more.
> 
> The Kenya broadcast is the first in a series of international broadcast deals that are now being firmed up by OCTAPIXX LIVE, which anticipates that the TCW WRESTLING series will soon appear in many more worldwide territories.
> 
> "It was only a matter of time before TCW WRESTLING enjoyed its international broadcast premiere," says Jay Simbajon, Distribution Manager at OCTAPIXX LIVE. "TCW is a sports entertainment property that will surely thrill international audiences and features a multitude of merchandising possibilities that will only grow with the franchise. We look forward to soon announcing more great developments surrounding TCW."


Sweet!


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW WRESTLING and OCTAPIXX LIVE are pleased to announce that TCW WRESTLING, which was officially introduced to the international community at NATPE 2013, has now gone global with its first licensed international broadcast taking place in Kenya on Channel K24 earlier this month.
> 
> Already in broadcast on American television, TCW WRESTLING showcases the wildly entertaining wrestling storylines, feuds and competitions that take place during live tapings of TCW America's fastest-growing wrestling promotion. The series features well-known and rising stars of wrestling including Matt Riviera and the 7'2" giant Titan, as well as appearances from several wrestling legends such as Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Diamond Dallas Page, Cowboy Bob Orton, and many more.
> 
> The Kenya broadcast is the first in a series of international broadcast deals that are now being firmed up by OCTAPIXX LIVE, which anticipates that the TCW WRESTLING series will soon appear in many more worldwide territories.
> 
> "It was only a matter of time before TCW WRESTLING enjoyed its international broadcast premiere," says Jay Simbajon, Distribution Manager at OCTAPIXX LIVE. "TCW is a sports entertainment property that will surely thrill international audiences and features a multitude of merchandising possibilities that will only grow with the franchise. We look forward to soon announcing more great developments surrounding TCW."




Wow! That could be huge for them! Good for them! I hope they continue to expand!


----------



## Jchero

I'm just going to post two more posts real quick so I can get 10 posts. it won't let me post on my phone with out 10 posts for some reason, and I'm almost always at work. lol


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1 said:


> Episode 16 of 2013
> 
> I love this episode, my favorite this year.
> 
> John Saxon vs Kincaid is my TCW match of the year so far. Loved both of Saxon promos.
> 
> Lars vs Titan serve a purpose. Lars pretty much done.
> 
> Loved Lance Hoyt build up throughout the show. He looked like a major star.
> 
> Now at the next Missouri tapings, they need to address those huge empty seats. They need to do what WCW used to do.



I agree! this was a great show! I heard that Saxon and Titan are going to have a best of 7 series play out over the next couple months. With a match like that, whoever came up with the idea of a best of 7 series deserves a raise!


----------



## Lane

Saxon vs Titan for 7 straight shows would suck. Saxon is great but he cant carry Titan.


----------



## Concrete

Titan -_- From the few matches I've seen I can't say I am particularly fond of him. I will say I did enjoy Saxon vs. Kincaid but it did have some issues for me. I'm not sure if I'd say sloppy but they did seem out of sync on some occasions. Then Kincaid gets smacked against the ring apron in one of the most viscous things I've seen in wrestling all year and comes back like he got a suplex or something. Felt that it should have had some pretty big damage but Kincaid walked it off like it wasn't a big deal. Then Saxon while I felt was pretty darn solid didn't really grab my attention either. Nothing really wrong with that in the end though.

The more I see of Kincaid the more I want to like him. His beard is beautiful. That's probably enough right there. Sometimes he'll do some real nutty stuff that makes me go ape, like when he delivered a double stomp to the back of Sigmon's head when Sigmon's body was halfway through to the outside at NWA Smoky Mountain Cup. Or when Kincaid had Sigmon in the tree of woe during a cage match, went to the very top of the cage and delivered the double stomp. I'd rather see that though than some of his overly flashy stuff that looks sorta neat but then again looks sorta weak. Seems like the guy is gonna get some shots in more "indy-indy" promotions if that makes sense. Then he'll probably look like the stud of the group.


----------



## Lane

I suggest looking up Kincaid and Sigmons 2/3 falls match they had for TCW. Great match with 2 nutty spots which one was a german suplex with both men on the apron.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like Saxon because him,Hoyt and storm seems like the only serious guys/characters.


----------



## Lane

TCW also has no idea how bad I want them to bring in David so we can have Killer Elite Squad. I want them vs New Orleans Fight Club.


----------



## Concrete

Lance and David rule the world it seems sometimes. Can both be booked for the same show and just completely not acknowledge that they are holding two of the most prestigious tag belts in the world and wrestle eachother in TCW. Masters vs. Archer happened in TCW so let's put on another HUGE Archer match haha


----------



## USAUSA1

I personally can't wait for Vordell debut. Murdoch might be good too.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

TCW Exclusive: John Saxon's full promo post Jr. Title victory 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aZRZgFXN3c

I'm officially a Knucklehead, lol


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> I personally can't wait for Vordell debut. Murdoch might be good too.


Vordell Walker is debuting? :mark: If he became a regular he would bring a serious side to things. I enjoy fun but from what I've seen it is almost 100% cheesy outside of maybe one or two guys.


----------



## Jchero

I've heard that TCW is going to get alot more serious at their next taping in Mississippi. They let Jamie Morris the former WWE attitude area writer go, and he was supposedly behind the silly stuff and the Jacob Prophet angle. Lets cross our fingers things get better! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smark McGuire

silly and a WWE writer, imagine that.


----------



## TCWfan

Wrong Turn Walker said:


> TCW Exclusive: John Saxon's full promo post Jr. Title victory
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aZRZgFXN3c
> 
> I'm officially a Knucklehead, lol


LOVE IT!


----------



## Concrete

I don't mind silly stuff but when the entire promotion feels like that's all their is it doesn't come off that well for newer fans. So I like that they are getting a little more serious I hope they don't totally abandon the sillyness. Again, not a huge fan and haven't watched a ton but a couple of black guys pouring piss into a cowboy hat and putting said hat on the cowboy would be chuckle-riffic if taking place in an environment where that didn't feel like the norm. 

Oh and Vordell is going against Sigmon? THANKS! Not a big fan of Lance vs. Tommy but could be fun. When the heck is Masters vs. Archer going to be released on YouTube so I can watch it with glee.


----------



## TCWfan

enlightenedone9 said:


> I don't mind silly stuff but when the entire promotion feels like that's all their is it doesn't come off that well for newer fans. So I like that they are getting a little more serious I hope they don't totally abandon the sillyness. Again, not a huge fan and haven't watched a ton but a couple of black guys pouring piss into a cowboy hat and putting said hat on the cowboy would be chuckle-riffic if taking place in an environment where that didn't feel like the norm.
> 
> Oh and Vordell is going against Sigmon? THANKS! Not a big fan of Lance vs. Tommy but could be fun. When the heck is Masters vs. Archer going to be released on YouTube so I can watch it with glee.


Agreed on that! Wonder where they're going with Sigmon?


----------



## Lane

My guess is Sigmon takes the belt off Hoyt


----------



## Smark McGuire

Sigmon seems smart and business oriented enough he will land in his feet. Look guys he bounced back after Athena screwed up his jerry lynn match then no showed, jumped off the titanic that was crossfire and has come out smelling like a rose. Cream rises.


----------



## USAUSA1

Vordell vs Sigmon will be awesome


----------



## TCWfan

USAUSA1 said:


> Vordell vs Sigmon will be awesome


Sigmon reminds me of Chris Benoit.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo8LVXaTpns


----------



## Jchero

Smark McGuire said:


> Sigmon seems smart and business oriented enough he will land in his feet. Look guys he bounced back after Athena screwed up his jerry lynn match then no showed, jumped off the titanic that was crossfire and has come out smelling like a rose. Cream rises.


Couldn't agree more. In a huge Sigmon fan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

TCWfan said:


> Sigmon reminds me of Chris Benoit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo8LVXaTpns


Without the double murder and suicide.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

i've never heard of them. can you give me some good matches on youtube i can check out? cheers!


----------



## Lane

Finlay vs Killer Nikels
Sigmon vs Kincaid 2/3 falls
Shane Williams vs Tim Storm(any of em)
Greg Anthony vs X Cal ladder match
Almost any Genetic Perfection match
Sigmon vs Cerebus street fight
Lance Hoyt vs Chris Masters when its up which should be in a few weeks
John Saxon vs Kincaid the first is decent but the storytelling is great. Their second match should be up in a few weeks and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Jchero

Anyone see the new show??!! It was epic! Hoyt vs. Storm! Hell of a "Big Man" match. Better than any "Big Man" match I've seen on WWE or TNA in a very long time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

TCW Show 13-17:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YQrdhar3lM

Barrett Brown vs Superstar Steve, Omari vs. Barry for the International Title, & Tim Storm vs Lance Hoyt for the Heavyweight Title.

Brown & Superstar work really well together. Steve was Harley Race's head trainer @ 1 time, he may still be. I liked the bit with Bradford Family/Bushwacker Luke. Bradford is the best manager in wrestling today. Wouldn't surprise me if he went to WWE, since they are using managers again. Hoyt had a massive amount of blood gushing from his head, & never saw him blade. It may have been legit. That match had a great finish, especially the DOUBLE PERFECT STORM! That was badass!


----------



## USAUSA1

Other than the main event, wasn't really a fan of the show.


----------



## TCWfan

I really enjoyed it. Steve vs. Barrett was great. Loved the double arm capture superplex. Steve is a good heel, but just has no look. You think he would have tanned for tv! 

Hoyt is the man!


----------



## RoosterSmith

Liked that last show. Hard not to root for the guy who ... 

Spoilers alert ...

won the JR heavyweight belt. his name escapes me now. 

Main event was good.


----------



## Jchero

This is TRUTH, you fucking Mark Bitches!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjmutpur6Hw


----------



## RoosterSmith

Who's Mark Bitches?


----------



## TCWfan

Jchero said:


> This is TRUTH, you fucking Mark Bitches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjmutpur6Hw


What the hell is this about?


----------



## USAUSA1

Does the term internet fan exist anymore? Twitter,WWE universe,YouTube,Facebook pretty much killed that term.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> Does the term internet fan exist anymore? Twitter,WWE universe,YouTube,Facebook pretty much killed that term.


The term does still exist because most of the people who watch wrestling don't write or talk about it on their social media of choice. Same with anything else on tv. I watch WWE, but never post about it. I'm not a Matt Morgan fan but he is absolutely correct. It's exactly like the Monday morning quarterback's, "Well that quarterback shouldn't have thrown to that guy, the other guy was wide open. That quarterback sucks", when the truth is that while quarterback could have a better game, he's 1000x more athletic & talented than the guy that's criticizing his performance, and the guy criticizing him could never, if given the opportunity, complete one pass in the NFL.


----------



## USAUSA1

No different from Around the Horn or PTI. Everybody arm chair everything. If my food taste bad at a restaurant and I am not a good cook myself, I have the right to complain about the PRODUCT. Same difference


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

USAUSA1 said:


> No different from Around the Horn or PTI. Everybody arm chair everything. If my food taste bad at a restaurant and I am not a good cook myself, I have the right to complain about the PRODUCT. Same difference


Unless you don't have any arms or opposable thumbs, I'm pretty sure that you are capable of cooking. Around the Horn & PTI are televised versions of smart marking for sports. Do you think Tony Kornheiser has any idea what it takes to win a pro football game? He is the sports equivalent of Joan Rivers criticizing how people more successful than her are dressed.


----------



## KingCrash

Wrong Turn Walker said:


> It's exactly like the Monday morning quarterback's, "Well that quarterback shouldn't have thrown to that guy, the other guy was wide open. That quarterback sucks", when the truth is that while quarterback could have a better game, he's 1000x more athletic & talented than the guy that's criticizing his performance, and the guy criticizing him could never, if given the opportunity, complete one pass in the NFL.


So if you've never wrestled or the guy you're watching is more athletic then you you can't criticize his performance? That's asinine. If a match, wrestler, show or promotion is generally bad to you then you can say so and give reasons why. My ability to run has no bearing on why Matt Morgan has only had a handful of good matches in years.


----------



## Lane

Matt Morgan's had good matches?


----------



## Kincaid

There are so many transparent users in here paid to promote the fed.


----------



## Wrong Turn Walker

KingCrash said:


> So if you've never wrestled or the guy you're watching is more athletic then you you can't criticize his performance? That's asinine. If a match, wrestler, show or promotion is generally bad to you then you can say so and give reasons why. My ability to run has no bearing on why Matt Morgan has only had a handful of good matches in years.


No. I'm saying that most of the people that talk about wrestling take their own opinions about wrestling way to seriously. & 90% of it is negative. People are like "Well I have a right to complain about the product". Well why are they complaining so much about something they supposedly enjoy. Saying "I didn't like that match" or "I'm not a fan of this guy" is one thing, but people get on these boards a lot of times & try to break things down like they've been booking for 30 years. & they'll crap all over a very good match. Like I said, I'm not a Matt Morgan fan, but i'm not gonna crap all over his work. Asinine? I gave her ass a 10!


----------



## Jchero

Hmmmmm.....I give it a 7.

As far as Matt Morgan goes. I think he is a monster, has great athletic ability, but just has not been booked correctly. He could be really big if given a chance....and most if the time, it's just a matter of creative getting out of the way and letting these guys do what they do. I have a feeling if someone gave Matt input in his character, we would all be surprised.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

The only person that knew how to book Matt was Cornette.


----------



## Lane

Kincaid said:


> There are so many transparent users in here paid to promote the fed.


The fact your username is Kincaid makes this that much better.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Just started watching TCW really like it. Like the setup looks professional and really stands out. Kincaid kicks ass love his work so far. Tim storm is good to enjoyed his match with Hoyt. Announcers are kinda annoying the heel one though is pretty good. So far enjoying this product will continue to tune in


----------



## Jchero

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Just started watching TCW really like it. Like the setup looks professional and really stands out. Kincaid kicks ass love his work so far. Tim storm is good to enjoyed his match with Hoyt. Announcers are kinda annoying the heel one though is pretty good. So far enjoying this product will continue to tune in


You'll love it! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rah

Kincaid said:


> There are so many transparent users in here paid to promote the fed.


Noticing a trend in their grammar makes me believe it's rather a single person pretending to be multiple people.



Jchero said:


> This is TRUTH, you fucking Mark Bitches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjmutpur6Hw


You do realise he is insulting you, too, right? Matt Morgan must be the most butthurt wrestler of this generation. Utterly laughable that he firstly thinks his academic background makes a difference in rating his matches and that, secondly, professional critics have a legitimate opinion purely because they're paid to do so. They started in the exact same position as we are in.


----------



## Jchero

He is insulting because Internet "critics" are insulting to him. He is 1000% right in this video.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

Jchero said:


> He is insulting because Internet "critics" are insulting to him. He is 1000% right in this video.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


About what? Having to be "in the business" to know what you like and don't like about a match? So pretty much Morgan is saying that since most fans don't work in wrestling, they don't know what's good or bad and no credibility to state an opinion on what they watch. Can't even begin to describe how idiotic that sounds. Plus he contradicts himself by saying Rick Reilly can comment on sports but Reilly's never played in the NFL or NBA, so which is it Morgan?


----------



## USAUSA1

Let's pray TCW go back it roots. I like that Hoyt is the face of the company.


----------



## Jchero

KingCrash said:


> About what? Having to be "in the business" to know what you like and don't like about a match? So pretty much Morgan is saying that since most fans don't work in wrestling, they don't know what's good or bad and no credibility to state an opinion on what they watch. Can't even begin to describe how idiotic that sounds. Plus he contradicts himself by saying Rick Reilly can comment on sports but Reilly's never played in the NFL or NBA, so which is it Morgan?


He is right because there is so much behind the scenes that happens in wrestling, and unless you know what goes on, you are not qualified to talk about it. Have you ever been in a conversation where the person you are talking to just simply doesn't know what the hell they are talking about? That's what these Internet "critics" are. They think they know what they are talking about, but they have no clue what's going on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

Well, in that case......



Jchero said:


> I have much more wrestling experience than WWE, TNA, and TCW, so that theroy is invalid. As far as TCW being just like CTWE.....that's just plain insane and delusional. TCW outclasses CTWE in every way possible.





Jchero said:


> TCW has it all. Great wrestlers, long technical matches, great likeable characters, and characters you love to hate, engaging storylines, and an amazing production. If you are a true fan of the wrestling business, and not an angry jealous "smart mark", I don't see how you cannot get behind and support this organization. So, my question is, as a wrestling fan....what more could you ask for? What will make you happy, if this isn't doing it for you? What do you want??





Jchero said:


> I agree! this was a great show! I heard that Saxon and Titan are going to have a best of 7 series play out over the next couple months. With a match like that, whoever came up with the idea of a best of 7 series deserves a raise!





Jchero said:


> I've heard that TCW is going to get alot more serious at their next taping in Mississippi. They let Jamie Morris the former WWE attitude area writer go, and he was supposedly behind the silly stuff and the Jacob Prophet angle. Lets cross our fingers things get better!





Jchero said:


> Anyone see the new show??!! It was epic! Hoyt vs. Storm! Hell of a "Big Man" match. Better than any "Big Man" match I've seen on WWE or TNA in a very long time.


....according to Morgan, you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Jchero

Or do I? Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

KingCrash said:


> Well, in that case......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....according to Morgan, you have no clue what you're talking about.


That's the beauty of the Internet. You don't know who I am. I could be Vince, for all you know. I can promise you this, I am qualified to know what in talking about. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Also, Morgan isn't the only wrestler who feels this way. Almost all of them do.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

What a shit hole this threads turned into.


----------



## Rah

Jchero said:


> That's the beauty of the Internet. You don't know who I am. I could be Vince, for all you know. I can promise you this, I am qualified to know what in talking about.


And so, too, could everyone else who reviews matches on this forum.

The thought that a wrestler would hate on a fan's opinion is utterly ludicrous when you realise wrestling is entertainment oriented. _It's about subjective opinions by its very nature_. The crowds chant their feelings on a match or wrestler and that isn't shat on, yet when it's on a wrestling forum it's suddenly not allowed? Morgan, on a number of occasions has stated that he loves Jay-Z. He doesn't rap yet he can make an assumption on what good music is and what he likes?

I can understand that someone utterly new to professional wrestling would not be in a credible enough position to offer an immaculate review but a lot of us (I speak for the Other Section) have a deep wrestling knowledge and have watched enough wrestling to, at least, get a grasp on what is good or what isn't. Without us giving our opinions a lot of the wrestlers today would be without work. Where would the indie scene be without "smarks"? Where would RoH be without their RoHWorld posters circle-jerking over MOVEZ and throwing ***** at everything "intense"? And to keep this on-topic with the thread, without us TCW might just be _nothing_. That's how wrestling works. One poster throws in his two cents and said opinion entices another into checking the match/wrestler/promotion out and hopefully allows for a new customer of that promotion/wrestler.

So these wrestlers can think what they wish of us, I don't give a fuck, but they are highly misguided if they believe that our opinions do not matter. As for professional critics, I've always found it funny that Alvarez gets a lot of praise for his credibility in realising what "good" wrestling is yet is the guy who trained Jack Evans. In the time he trained Evans, did the thought of stopping training altogether ever cross his mind? No? Right, okay, then.

The wrestlers who come across so vocally in their disdain, especially of the internet community, just seem to have their own personal agendas in their hatred. Chavo berating Cena as a terrible worker is ludicrous, Bret saying HHH is not in his top 1000 is beyond laughable and Morgan looked as if he was fighting back tears in that video trying to draw conclusions of internet fans as obese virgins (as if that's somehow an issue if we are). Someone else mentioned it before but it needs to be reiterated. These very wrestlers have _NO_ problem with positive feedback from fans yet that, by itself, is a critique, albeit a positive one. You cannot accept one form of evaluation without the other, this isn't a fascist society.



Lane said:


> What a shit hole this threads turned into.


I truly apologise for the derailment but this needs to be said. I'll get through to TCW at some point as a penance. Though, only if Jchero has nothing to do with the promotion. TCW evidently doesn't need our opinions if Jchero is.


----------



## USAUSA1

They ruined this thread and trying to ruin the image of TCW.


----------



## Jchero

Rah said:


> And so, too, could everyone else who reviews matches on this forum.
> 
> The thought that a wrestler would hate on a fan's opinion is utterly ludicrous when you realise wrestling is entertainment oriented. _It's about subjective opinions by its very nature_. The crowds chant their feelings on a match or wrestler and that isn't shat on, yet when it's on a wrestling forum it's suddenly not allowed? Morgan, on a number of occasions has stated that he loves Jay-Z. He doesn't rap yet he can make an assumption on what good music is and what he likes?
> 
> I can understand that someone utterly new to professional wrestling would not be in a credible enough position to offer an immaculate review but a lot of us (I speak for the Other Section) have a deep wrestling knowledge and have watched enough wrestling to, at least, get a grasp on what is good or what isn't. Without us giving our opinions a lot of the wrestlers today would be without work. Where would the indie scene be without "smarks"? Where would RoH be without their RoHWorld posters circle-jerking over MOVEZ and throwing ***** at everything "intense"? And to keep this on-topic with the thread, without us TCW might just be _nothing_. That's how wrestling works. One poster throws in his two cents and said opinion entices another into checking the match/wrestler/promotion out and hopefully allows for a new customer of that promotion/wrestler.
> 
> So these wrestlers can think what they wish of us, I don't give a fuck, but they are highly misguided if they believe that our opinions do not matter. As for professional critics, I've always found it funny that Alvarez gets a lot of praise for his credibility in realising what "good" wrestling is yet is the guy who trained Jack Evans. In the time he trained Evans, did the thought of stopping training altogether ever cross his mind? No? Right, okay, then.
> 
> The wrestlers who come across so vocally in their disdain, especially of the internet community, just seem to have their own personal agendas in their hatred. Chavo berating Cena as a terrible worker is ludicrous, Bret saying HHH is not in his top 1000 is beyond laughable and Morgan looked as if he was fighting back tears in that video trying to draw conclusions of internet fans as obese virgins (as if that's somehow an issue if we are). Someone else mentioned it before but it needs to be reiterated. These very wrestlers have _NO_ problem with positive feedback from fans yet that, by itself, is a critique, albeit a positive one. You cannot accept one form of evaluation without the other, this isn't a fascist society.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly apologise for the derailment but this needs to be said. I'll get through to TCW at some point as a penance. Though, only if Jchero has nothing to do with the promotion. TCW evidently doesn't need our opinions if Jchero is.


Are you trying to get through to TCW? I thought this was a fan page. Lol. If you think TCW is even watching this page or cares about what "smarks" have to say, you are delusional. 

To say the industry would be nothing without "smarks" is an asinine comment. 

The industry would be nothing without fans. Fans and Smarks are not the same thing. Smarks are simply wannabe bookers that have no clue what they are talking about. Fans watch the product to be entertained. Smarks watch the product to criticize and try to convince the world how much better "insert wrestling promotion here" would be if they were booking it. It's insane to think you know what a company should or shouldn't do when you have no clue what's going on behind the scenes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1 said:


> They ruined this thread and trying to ruin the image of TCW.


I don't know what your taking about. I am a TCW fan. I thought that's what this thread was for....so I stick up and call out silly comments made being unfairly negative about the company and the product, and that somehow ruined the thread? Well if you guys just want to get on here and bash it, "this was a throwaway episode." "This guy sucks" etc, then I'm glad I ruined it. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rah

Jchero said:


> Are you trying to get through to TCW?


I wouldn't dare do that. I have yet to watch the promotion and I would never wish for the death of the dreams or jobs of another. I've noted a good few reviews on the promotion and have put them on my sights for when free time comes around.

That said, I do agree that a lot of the fans on wrestling boards would not be able to book successful promotions but their criticisms of a product/wrestler's quality is holdable. That's what I hate about wrestlers shooting on "smarks". _Smarks are fans_. They simply vocalise their feelings through a different vehicle.

Perhaps I hyperbolise their impact, but that impact is there.



Jchero said:


> I don't know what your taking about. I am a TCW fan. I thought that's what this thread was for....so I stick up and call out silly comments made being unfairly negative about the company and the product, and that somehow ruined the thread? *Well if you guys just want to get on here and bash it, "this was a throwaway episode." "This guy sucks" etc*, then I'm glad I ruined it. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is wholly what I mean. 

If we, as fans, think a certain episode was the dog's bollocks then promoters need to realise this and ascertain what went wrong or what their fans did not like. They cannot go, headstrong, down a path they believe is right without awareness of their fans. These fans loved other episodes but certain things never clicked for that specific week, how is that a bad thing? Learn from the mistakes and build the product.


----------



## Jchero

Rah said:


> I wouldn't dare do that. I have yet to watch the promotion and I would never wish for the death of the dreams or jobs of another. I've noted a good few reviews on the promotion and have put them on my sights for when free time comes around.
> 
> That said, I do agree that a lot of the fans on wrestling boards would not be able to book successful promotions but their criticisms of a product/wrestler's quality is holdable. That's what I hate about wrestlers shooting on "smarks". _Smarks are fans_. They simply vocalise their feelings through a different vehicle.
> 
> Perhaps I hyperbolise their impact, but that impact is there.


Their impact is minimal, at best. What did you mean by "I'll get through to TCW as a penance?"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rah

Jchero said:


> Their impact is minimal, at best. What did you mean by "I'll get through to TCW as a penance?"


That I hate that this thread has taken on a differed route (off of the topic) and that I will take this time, instead, to make TCW more of a priority on my "to watch list" than I've been doing.

It wasn't a criticism, it's a good thing.


EDIT: I'm not going to reply further out of respect for the promotion. This can be taken to another thread, if need be. Though I do believe most promotion threads take on a tangential turn at points.


----------



## Jchero

Rah said:


> I wouldn't dare do that. I have yet to watch the promotion and I would never wish for the death of the dreams or jobs of another. I've noted a good few reviews on the promotion and have put them on my sights for when free time comes around.
> 
> That said, I do agree that a lot of the fans on wrestling boards would not be able to book successful promotions but their criticisms of a product/wrestler's quality is holdable. That's what I hate about wrestlers shooting on "smarks". _Smarks are fans_. They simply vocalise their feelings through a different vehicle.
> 
> Perhaps I hyperbolise their impact, but that impact is there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is wholly what I mean.
> 
> If we, as fans, think a certain episode was the dog's bollocks then promoters need to realise this and ascertain what went wrong or what their fans did not like. They cannot go, headstrong, down a path they believe is right without awareness of their fans. These fans loved other episodes but certain things never clicked for that specific week, how is that a bad thing? Learn from the mistakes and build the product.


What mistakes? Don't you realize that what one fan doesn't like, another fan loves? If it entertains 1 person, it's not a mistake. 

Case in point: all the Internet Smarks are begging for Cena to turn heel. It would be devastating to the WWE for them to do so. His status as a role model for kids is too strong, and that turns into dollars as his merchandise sales are extremely strong. Not to mention, he has brought a crapload of attention for his work with Make-A-Wish, and that would be all over if he turned heel. No kid wants a visit from a TV villain. There are much more factors to consider when booking that what smarks think. Smarks are not the only audience out there, and in an organization makes a creative decision that most smarks disagree with, it doesn't make it a mistake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Rah said:


> And so, too, could everyone else who reviews matches on this forum.
> 
> The thought that a wrestler would hate on a fan's opinion is utterly ludicrous when you realise wrestling is entertainment oriented. _It's about subjective opinions by its very nature_. The crowds chant their feelings on a match or wrestler and that isn't shat on, yet when it's on a wrestling forum it's suddenly not allowed? Morgan, on a number of occasions has stated that he loves Jay-Z. He doesn't rap yet he can make an assumption on what good music is and what he likes?
> 
> I can understand that someone utterly new to professional wrestling would not be in a credible enough position to offer an immaculate review but a lot of us (I speak for the Other Section) have a deep wrestling knowledge and have watched enough wrestling to, at least, get a grasp on what is good or what isn't. Without us giving our opinions a lot of the wrestlers today would be without work. Where would the indie scene be without "smarks"? Where would RoH be without their RoHWorld posters circle-jerking over MOVEZ and throwing ***** at everything "intense"? And to keep this on-topic with the thread, without us TCW might just be _nothing_. That's how wrestling works. One poster throws in his two cents and said opinion entices another into checking the match/wrestler/promotion out and hopefully allows for a new customer of that promotion/wrestler.
> 
> So these wrestlers can think what they wish of us, I don't give a fuck, but they are highly misguided if they believe that our opinions do not matter. As for professional critics, I've always found it funny that Alvarez gets a lot of praise for his credibility in realising what "good" wrestling is yet is the guy who trained Jack Evans. In the time he trained Evans, did the thought of stopping training altogether ever cross his mind? No? Right, okay, then.
> 
> The wrestlers who come across so vocally in their disdain, especially of the internet community, just seem to have their own personal agendas in their hatred. Chavo berating Cena as a terrible worker is ludicrous, Bret saying HHH is not in his top 1000 is beyond laughable and Morgan looked as if he was fighting back tears in that video trying to draw conclusions of internet fans as obese virgins (as if that's somehow an issue if we are). Someone else mentioned it before but it needs to be reiterated. These very wrestlers have _NO_ problem with positive feedback from fans yet that, by itself, is a critique, albeit a positive one. You cannot accept one form of evaluation without the other, this isn't a fascist society.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly apologise for the derailment but this needs to be said. I'll get through to TCW at some point as a penance. Though, only if Jchero has nothing to do with the promotion. TCW evidently doesn't need our opinions if Jchero is.


I dont blame you.


----------



## Lane

Jchero said:


> I don't know what your taking about. I am a TCW fan. I thought that's what this thread was for....so I stick up and call out silly comments made being unfairly negative about the company and the product, and that somehow ruined the thread? Well if you guys just want to get on here and bash it, "this was a throwaway episode." "This guy sucks" etc, then I'm glad I ruined it. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Opinions. How do they work?


----------



## Lane

Also, Riviera does not take criticism well. He mentioned how southern indy (Smoky Mountain) drew almost two thousand and got no coverage and how Chikara drew hardly a hundred and got coverage everywhere. I mentioned how CHIKARA is bigger name wise and older so its had more years to grow and they have so much distribution through dvd and merch sells. I got blocked haha


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> Also, Riviera does not take criticism well. He mentioned how southern indy (Smoky Mountain) drew almost two thousand and got no coverage and how Chikara drew hardly a hundred and got coverage everywhere. I mentioned how CHIKARA is bigger name wise and older so its had more years to grow and they have so much distribution through dvd and merch sells. I got blocked haha


Well....I don't want to speak for Riviera, but if your post was anything your posts in here, you probably said something ridiculously Smarkish and the block was warranted. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Or Riviera doesnt take criticism well. Its asinine for him to think Smoky Mountain should be bigger than CHIKARA based on attendance alone.


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> Or Riviera doesnt take criticism well. Its asinine for him to think Smoky Mountain should be bigger than CHIKARA based on attendance alone.


Well.... What do you think is more deserving of coverage? A promotion that draws 1500-2000 in a sparsely populated area, or a promotion that draws 50-100 in a densely populated area?

This is a no-brainer, to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Seeing as how CHIKARA normaly draws well in areas they frequently run it sounds like Matts just being a cry baby. The show he was referring to was a show that CHIKARA was running in a new market and their first show in the state.


----------



## Jchero

Sounds to me like his point Wasn't that Chick got coverage, it was that Smoky Mountain didn't. And, Riviera has nothing to do with Smoky Mountain, so how is this an example of him not taking criticism? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

He was implying TCW aswell. He said southern indies but Smoky Mountain is the one that drew the huge crowd so it figures he was talking about them.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tony Givens and crew is one of the best on the Indy scene. In my humble opinion, they are bigger than TCW.


----------



## seabs

*Hey guys, we aren't allowed to have opinions because we're only fans. Considering shutting down the forum now.*


----------



## USAUSA1

Matt deleted my comment off fb because I said it's not cool to talk about other promotions downfall. He made a post about Extreme Rising


----------



## Jchero

Seabs said:


> *Hey guys, we aren't allowed to have opinions because we're only fans. Considering shutting down the forum now.*


Why would you shut down the forum? I'm just a fan voicing my opinion as well. Sure you guys can voice your opinion, of course you can, but if you do, just be prepared for people who disagree with you to speak up. Lol. Wow! Shut down a forum because someone disagrees. Unbelievable. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

:ann


----------



## Jchero

Seabs said:


> :ann


What does that mean?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

Jchero said:


> Why would you shut down the forum? I'm just a fan voicing my opinion as well. Sure you guys can voice your opinion, of course you can, but if you do, just be prepared for people who disagree with you to speak up. Lol. Wow! Shut down a forum because someone disagrees. Unbelievable.


Then what the hell has the last 4 or 5 pages of conversation been about?!

So sad I can't find that gif of Regal punching Mr. Kennedy right in the face.


----------



## seabs

*It means you're not very smart.*


----------



## Jchero

Seabs said:


> *It means you're not very smart.*


.......speaking of personal attacks.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

KingCrash said:


> Then what the hell has the last 4 or 5 pages of conversation been about?!
> 
> So sad I can't find that gif of Regal punching Mr. Kennedy right in the face.


Umm....the last 4 or 5 pages have been about me disagreeing with people, and subsequently, fending off personal attacks because I disagreed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## flag sabbath

Jchero said:


> Umm....the last 4 or 5 pages have been about me disagreeing with people, and subsequently, fending off personal attacks because I disagreed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Actually this whole trainwreck started with you aiming "you fucking mark bitches" at no one in particular (or whoever was reading - you kept it vague & cowardly). Congratulations on killing all discussion about a promotion you claim to support.


----------



## Lane

I wish there was another good promotion that ran here besides TCW.


----------



## Jchero

flag sabbath said:


> Actually this whole trainwreck started with you aiming "you fucking mark bitches" at no one in particular (or whoever was reading - you kept it vague & cowardly). Congratulations on killing all discussion about a promotion you claim to support.


Your right. That post was out if line. I apologize for that post, but only that post. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> I wish there was another good promotion that ran here besides TCW.


I wish there were more good fans that supported TCW, besides Lane.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW have a lot to improve on like doing more shows. You can't become the next big thing running 12-13 shows per year. You also have to build to bigger matches or events. You have to make people care.


----------



## Smark McGuire

Can't we all just get along? I popped for carlito this week. Carry on.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I just tried watching TCW again. Production fucking blows and they get an average of 500 views on their videos. This is supposed to be the new #3 promotion? :lmao


----------



## USAUSA1

Average of 2500 views if you only count last two years shows. But they have tv in over 36 million homes plus Kenya.


----------



## seabs

*You've got your thread back now. If they don't learn next time then they're done for good.*


----------



## USAUSA1

Thanks


----------



## Mon Joxley

USAUSA1 said:


> Average of 2500 views if you only count last two years shows. But they have tv in over 36 million homes plus Kenya.


Oh wow, Kenya. I highly doubt they have TV in 36 million homes and even if they did, they doesn't mean 36 million are going to watch it.


----------



## USAUSA1

T Man said:


> Oh wow, Kenya. I highly doubt they have TV in 36 million homes and even if they did, they doesn't mean 36 million are going to watch it.



I know that, but it show signs of growth. They have a long way to go.


----------



## seabs

*It's technically growth but how relevant is it? Access is great and all but it's no use if barely anyone with access watches it.*


----------



## USAUSA1

I think they on their way to becoming known on the Indy scene as a powerhouse. They never really target that type of audience. Their bread and butter always been families,kids,old mid south area and local tv until recently.

They need to do more events. Need to do ppv type shows so they can actually sell DVDs. They might need Paul London or Young bucks to catch the eyes of hardcore Indy fans.


----------



## Mon Joxley

USAUSA1 said:


> I think they on their way to becoming known on the Indy scene as a powerhouse. They never really target that type of audience. Their bread and butter always been families,kids,old mid south area and local tv until recently.
> 
> They need to do more events. Need to do ppv type shows so they can actually sell DVDs. They might need Paul London or Young bucks to catch the eyes of hardcore Indy fans.


First of all, "indy scene" and "powerhouse" seems like a bit of an oxymoron to me, but be that as it may, having some little YouTube show with 500-600 views per show on average and being on TV in Kenya (I crack up every time I read that too, by the way. It's like Todd Grisham talking about TNA with their TV show in Japan at 3am) means diddly squat, nevermind the fact that they seem to run the exact same town constantly and have yet to really venture out of their territory. Those indy "powerhouses" you talk of are constantly going outside their comfort zone, no more evident is this than during Wrestlemania weekend when all the top independent promotions run shows in the city where WWE has their biggest show of the year. Only a small portion of indies have the budget to do that, some of them don't and just take the gamble.

Internet Pay-Per-Views, merchandise, attendance, touring, DVD distribution, worldwide media coverage through magazines and the internet, star power, you can compare TCW to any of those promotions out there on any one of said criteria and they wouldn't even come close. Can they one day? Maybe, but highly doubtful unless they seriously change their business strategy because even the name of the promotion is 7 different types of suck.


----------



## seabs

*You missed out the biggest success factor of them all - profitability. There's Indy's who probably sell ten times as many DVDs of a show as people watch a TCW episode but that means diddly squat too if they don't make a return on all them sales. I'm not a TCW expert by any means but there's two types of Independents. One who targets a wider audience through DVD sales with big names on their shows and one who targets local live crowds and maybe local TV on a smaller budget. Just because a promotion targets a local audience and not the same target audience of an EVOLVE for example doesn't mean they're any less of a promotion. It's all about scope and profitability. 

I realise that isn't 100% relevant to TCW's growth to the ludicrously exaggerated claims of some. Point is, that you seem to be missing, TCW can do very well for themselves without having to resort to bringing in big names and they can actually be more profitable than an EVOLVE off their business model. I'm sure if TCW brought in half of PWG's roster for a show and promoted the DVD everywhere that they'd get some good sales figures and more people would be talking about them. That's all well and good but it's pointless if they don't give them a positive return.*


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

Maybe you should look at our tv listings page before you say we are just a web show!


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

Weird. A lot of new TCW supporters have similar writing styles. :-/
And a lot of it sounds familiar.


----------



## USAUSA1

Col.Tom Parker said:


> Maybe you should look at our tv listings page before you say we are just a web show!


TCW pr is terrible, just let the fans discuss.

They are back Seabs


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW pr is terrible, just let the fans discuss.
> 
> They are back Seabs



I'm no longer affiliated w/ tcw. Col Parker does work backstage.


----------



## USAUSA1

I just hope Parker understand fans will have opinions good or bad.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

USAUSA1 said:


> I just hope Parker understand fans will have opinions good or bad.



I just addressed this topic on my shoot fb. If a company is going to market itself as a 'wrestling's promotion then they should understand that they are going to appeal to wrestling fans. And if you are going to try to do it on a large scale you naturally open yourself to criticism. If a wrestling company want mainstream fans then go be sports entertainment. But don't get upset with your main demographic for analyzing the product. They are the only ones watching.


----------



## Lane

It also helps when a company listens to fans and improve instead of how dare you dont like this, were right, you're wrong. To TCW's credit they listen somewhat (a lot more than other promotions)


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

I make every attempt to listen to our fans! As to the references to "they being back" -I registered here today under my own name/a quick check by the boards owners and or moderators would verify that and the fact that my IP address has only posted here twice, with this being the second time! I feel as an officer of the company I have a right to monitor whatever is said about our product, anywhere!! And as long as we engage in healthy dialogue, I see no issue! I understand some people do not care for our product! Just like Baskin Robbins sells multiple flavored ice cream, their are multiple wrestling companies! Go support whomever you like!


----------



## Rah

Tbf, if this remains civil (and thoughts are shared between both parties) I do not see any negative to this. Criticisms and praise from posters, as well as possible reasonings/rebuttals from company officials should prove useful to fan enjoyment and TCW's success.

Though I don't think that's what the issue has ever been. I just hope this doesn't devolve into a "lolsmarks are retarded" argument, again.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

And Parker is seasoned enough to not get defensive about negative critique for the product. The same compliment cannot be said about everyone in the business.


----------



## Lane

I enjoy going to TCW shows. Is there stuff I dont care for? Yeah. Do I normaly have fun when I attend? Yes (outside of the last show which was do to personal issues and not TCW) I just didnt care for a lot of the last show I attended. Brown going over on Orton then loseing to Hoyt left a sour taste in my mouth, the Sigmon match, Hoyt vs Masters, and Kincaid vs Saxon were a lot of fun but the majority of everything else just felt like it was kind of there. Since Tom does work for TCW this is a perfect way to ask questions about the company. I have a few myself.

How would TCW feel if there was another company that could provide a healthy competition? (outside of the two that run Conway and Hotsprings)

Is there a possibility to see more "well" known indy talents? I see people wanting some indy guys brought in when TCW ask who the fans would like to see. I think the may deal would be money and contracts with other companys. Kind of like why would we book a indy guy who the majority may not know instead of a guy like Carlito or Masters that has name value and will bring people in.

Will the stips for Kincaid vs Saxon become more intense? 

Whats your personal opinion on blood in wrestling? Outside of deathmatches I think blood should be used rarely. Only in cases to make a match seem more special if two guys are feuding. Kind of like when Greg bled for the first time in his ladder match against X Cal. That made the match more emotional.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

Lane said:


> I enjoy going to TCW shows. Is there stuff I dont care for? Yeah. Do I normaly have fun when I attend? Yes (outside of the last show which was do to personal issues and not TCW) I just didnt care for a lot of the last show I attended. Brown going over on Orton then loseing to Hoyt left a sour taste in my mouth, the Sigmon match, Hoyt vs Masters, and Kincaid vs Saxon were a lot of fun but the majority of everything else just felt like it was kind of there. Since Tom does work for TCW this is a perfect way to ask questions about the company. I have a few myself.
> 
> How would TCW feel if there was another company that could provide a healthy competition? (outside of the two that run Conway and Hotsprings)
> 
> Is there a possibility to see more "well" known indy talents? I see people wanting some indy guys brought in when TCW ask who the fans would like to see. I think the may deal would be money and contracts with other companys. Kind of like why would we book a indy guy who the majority may not know instead of a guy like Carlito or Masters that has name value and will bring people in.
> 
> Will the stips for Kincaid vs Saxon become more intense?
> 
> Whats your personal opinion on blood in wrestling? Outside of deathmatches I think blood should be used rarely. Only in cases to make a match seem more special if two guys are feuding. Kind of like when Greg bled for the first time in his ladder match against X Cal. That made the match more emotional.




It's like a buffet. They bring in names for the average fan. Saxon/kincaid for the hardcore technical fans. I was there for kids and women demographic. There are other types but you get the idea. 

As for blood I have no problem when used appropriately. For me to have color it have to make sense for the story, had to legitimately enhance the story, and I would be compensated. I don't do it for cool pics on my fb. Money talks to me in gimmick matches. Red=Green.

I don't like that the TV didn't show Greg's blood (went black and white). It's there for effect and I thought that showed Greg's work and commitment to the match a disservice.


----------



## Lane

I was front row for that match and when Greg started bleeding infront of me when he hit the steps I was like OH SHIT because I didnt expect it.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

Lane said:


> I was front row for that match and when Greg started bleeding infront of me when he hit the steps I was like OH SHIT because I didnt expect it.


Yeah. Greg did well. But getting color means less when you don't show the color.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

Lane, To address your questions; competition from a viable competitor would only be good for business,and as such good for the fans! As far as talent goes I think you saw some new faces at our last show! And that trend will continue.But with that said we have several issues that need a conclusion! We are in a period of transitioning to a more gritty,edgier product! I feel that if given time,the fans will find this more appealing! Blood is part of the facets of this business! There potentially will be some stipulations added to Kincaid/Saxon, several have been discussed! Now a question for you-what turned you off about Hoyt/Brown??


----------



## Lane

Col.Tom Parker said:


> Lane, To address your questions; competition from a viable competitor would only be good for business,and as such good for the fans! As far as talent goes I think you saw some new faces at our last show! And that trend will continue.But with that said we have several issues that need a conclusion! We are in a period of transitioning to a more gritty,edgier product! I feel that if given time,the fans will find this more appealing! Blood is part of the facets of this business! There potentially will be some stipulations added to Kincaid/Saxon, several have been discussed! Now a question for you-what turned you off about Hoyt/Brown??


Big supporter of Brown. Always had one of the better performances on the card and showed a ton of heart. I was fine with the match itself just the stip that Brown had to leave which I hope is a storyline and he returns down the road. As far as talent goes its awesome to see new faces but I meant guys like Vordell Walker whos on the next show, or Drake Younger that wrestles his heart out at every show, or Colt Cabana.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

We have attempted to do business unsuccessfully with Cabana! And as I said we have several talents coming in that are based on fan requests and response! One thing to keep in mind is we try to be good financial stewards and operate under a budget.Some of these independent talents are unrealistic in what they want financially.Then you have to factor in the logistics and plane tickets add to the budget also!


----------



## USAUSA1

Vordell is the ultimate clean cut babyface. He is perfect for TCW. Not surprised by Cabana, he is a fan favorite but I heard from another promoter is that he is expensive.


----------



## Lane

Very true. 2 more questions

If its possible financially, would TCW consider doing non tv taping shows? Its hard not to get burnt out sitting through 12 matches with guys wrestling about twice each show. Maybe a smaller show that could still advance storylines but guys are only used once. 

Would it be possible to work with companies such as CZW or CHIKARA? I know TCW is a part of a tournament being ran in Cali. As for Cabana that sucks but its understandable you have a budget and dont want to waste it. If he wasnt so far away id say the guy I want in most is Drake Younger. Hes good in the ring when hes not doing a violent style, cuts good promos, and always hear hes one of the nicest dudes ever. I think some guys that could possibly drive to shows that are worth the investment would be

The Kentucky Buffet (Matt Cage & Alex Castle)
Reed Bently
Christian Rose.
Davey Vega


----------



## USAUSA1

Just seen the last episode. I enjoy Titan and Carlito match. Titan grown on me as a wrestler. He actually work as a big guy and not this new age big men that fly around the ring. The elimination match was ok and a good way to push Brown. 

That building in Missouri is just not a good look for tv. Nothing but empty red seats.


----------



## Lane

Saxon was on a roll tonight on the radio show. It was awesome.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

USAUSA1 said:


> Just seen the last episode. I enjoy Titan and Carlito match. Titan grown on me as a wrestler. He actually work as a big guy and not this new age big men that fly around the ring. The elimination match was ok and a good way to push Brown.
> 
> That building in Missouri is just not a good look for tv. Nothing but empty red seats.


All of those empty red seats are bc it was pushing 1130pm. Between meetings, pretapes, and the show we were there for 13-14 hours that day.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought it was probably too late for TCW audience, families and kids. The same thing happens at WWE shows.


----------



## Lane

I do want to apologies if I was too overly critical about the last show. I dont feel as if I trashed it but I just didnt get the same feeling as I normaly do after I leave a show. I think TCW is in a good place to start growing with its new image and people they are booking. Edit. The shows are defiantly long. Its always after midnight or close to 1am when I get home after a show. Also, hope things are getting better for you Lars. Respect for taking the chokeslam on chairs.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

Lane,I think you will notice the shows will be ending earlier! We are making a concerted effort to move the show at a faster pace and end around 10pm! And to address your other question-we have several events coming up that will be defined as house shows-although camera's will be on hand! This gives us more work for our roster and allows us to grow into new areas!


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

Lane said:


> I do want to apologies if I was too overly critical about the last show. I dont feel as if I trashed it but I just didnt get the same feeling as I normaly do after I leave a show. I think TCW is in a good place to start growing with its new image and people they are booking. Edit. The shows are defiantly long. Its always after midnight or close to 1am when I get home after a show. Also, hope things are getting better for you Lars. Respect for taking the chokeslam on chairs.



Thanks lane. I tried to put that match together in a way that would mirror Hogan/Andre. The day we did it was one day from the 26 anniversary of WM3. Unfortunately time restraints required the middle of the match to be cut and much of the story to be missed. Then the story was dropped due to a legitimate pinched nerve from the chairs shifting my spine slightly. All is well now but there have been no talks of me returning as of yet.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

In my opinion I think TCW can be the next number three. Also it can be head to head with ROH. Plus it reminds me of early 90's WCW. TCW has a bright future ahead and will help Pro Wrestling again in the South.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW does a great job of pushing characters.


----------



## Lane

I think TCW's biggest problem is that they haven't had enough years to get their name out. Slowy but surely they are but its still a young company. Id love to see TCW take part in next years National Pro Wrestling day. Look at what it did for CWF Mid Atlantic. All 4 of those guys were un known then they stole the show and now Chiva is getting booked everywhere and more sites are covering the company. It can do nothing but help the company and wrestlers involved. 

We also need an ending to Lars storyline with Titan and Lilly.


----------



## Larsfitnesspt

The no ending was brought up by myself to the powers that be. There was no contact made back to me. Certainly not my decision.


----------



## Lane

That sucks to hear, man. Hope it all gets figured out.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

I have posted this elsewhere-but wanted to share here as well-Jake"The Snake" Roberts will be on our July 6th show in Clarksville,Arkansas!! He will part of our V.I.P. meet and greet! Information on rest of the card will be released soon!


----------



## Lane

Look forward to having the chance to meet Roberts.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Get Buff Bagwell on your show and I'll watch it. Not kidding. From what I hear he's still pretty popular in the south as well.


----------



## Lane

Thoughts on tonights episode

Jason is fired. Boo.
Greg Anthony is great.
Alan Steele is a good heel. Rich Rude might be my favorite guy in TCW.
Dao vs Steele was fun
BOB ORTON IS AN ANGRY OLD MAN AND I LOVE IT.
Brown vs Orton was just as good as I remembered. 
Skipped Riviera's promo because no thanks.
The Storm segment was good and interesting.
Storm vs Anthony was decent.


----------



## USAUSA1

I also agree, glad we got too see a classic Tim Storm ending.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

We will be making a major announcement this Tuesday at Noon(CST) on TCWWrestling.com !!!


----------



## USAUSA1

Cannot wait

Hey Tom, I think when fans said they want a more edgy product they were talking about characters and storylines, not the look. I think majority of fans prefer the 2012/early 2013 tv look. The current look has not grown on me.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

If you are referring to the lighting for example,several of the buildings we have been in lately can not support a lighting grid hung from the ceiling.We are in a total transition phase as you will continue to see.We are in fact trying to make it look different by doing some experimentation with both lighting and the actual angles we shoot the action from. As it is on here, opinions differ as to the best methods.With that being said, we are also integrating in several new talents to the roster.It is, and continues to be a process to deliver a good product without loosing money.As our commitment is to being in for the long haul, some changes were necessary as the previous methods were not cost effective.


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 20 of 2013

Fantastic show

Kincaid vs Saxon was another motyc. I hate how the title keep changing hands for best of 7. It should change with the final match.

Cerebus and Michael Barry was a fun match.

Brandon Collins had a breakout performance with Sigmon. Bring him back

Buo Dao guy is hilarious. Star of the show.

Parker appearance


----------



## Lane

We need Tracey Smothers for the July show.


----------



## Smark McGuire

Does Tracy work anymore?
Its cool that it looks like things migh be turning a corner. Saw this item this morning. Its nice to see a bit of coverage:




http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/285629/Official-Press-Release-For-Traditional-Championship-Wrestlings-TV-Deal.htm


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

We are excited about this addition to our television syndication. 136 markets in 8 states,including most of Arkansas and Louisiana! Many of the markets we run in regularly such as Ft.Smith,Ark.get Cox Sports. Additionally markets such as Baton Rouge,Lafayette,and New Orleans get Cox as well!


----------



## Lane

Yes, Tracey Smothers is still wrestling and hes still the damn man.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Yes, Tracey Smothers is still wrestling and hes still the damn man.


Hell yeah he is! 

Tried watching this week's TCW episode. Don't know why buy I can't get into. 

Sigmund kills it for me. No charisma. 

TCW stumps me. If you told me that I wouldn't like a promotion where one of the wrestlers thinks he's a dog ...

I would have called you crazy, that's right up my alley. Will try again next week because I was pretty burnt out by the time I got around to it. Work, life ...


----------



## USAUSA1

You didn't like Buo Dao?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> You didn't like Buo Dao?


I'm sorry? I don't understand. 

What I like the most is Saxton and Kincaid. But I'm not big on a best of seven series.


----------



## Lane

It will be more exciting if stips are added to the matches.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

TCW should get some minor celebrities like PWS did. They need to get out and reach to some of the casuals a little now.


----------



## Lane

Results from last night?


----------



## USAUSA1

I know Lance won, thats about it.


----------



## Jchero

Anyone know what happened at Mississippi Meltdown?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 21 was about new faces. I like Scott Phoenix potential. I like the build up for Hoyt and Masters.


----------



## Jchero

Man....this thread used to be poppin. Seems it died since I got banned. TCW just uploaded a new show last night, and no one has an opinion on it? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Well as a fresh opinion, I liked the show. They packed a lot of items into one hour, and I like all of their storylines except Rivieras's "therapist". Just my opinion.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Man....this thread used to be poppin. Seems it died since I got banned. TCW just uploaded a new show last night, and no one has an opinion on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The reason it was "poppin" was similar to why you got banned. I plan on watching it in a little bit and see how it goes.


----------



## Jchero

enlightenedone9 said:


> The reason it was "poppin" was similar to why you got banned. I plan on watching it in a little bit and see how it goes.


What do you mean?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

TeenFan said:


> Well as a fresh opinion, I liked the show. They packed a lot of items into one hour, and I like all of their storylines except Rivieras's "therapist". Just my opinion.


Awesome, Teen Fan! Glad some others appreciate what they are doing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> Awesome, Teen Fan! Glad some others appreciate what they are doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've actually followed TCW before they even had a TV show. It's crazy how far they have come in just a few years.


----------



## Jchero

TeenFan said:


> I've actually followed TCW before they even had a TV show. It's crazy how far they have come in just a few years.


Have you heard about their TV deal with Cox Sports Television? Their show will start airing this Friday at 11pm central time. I believe this will put them in more homes than ROH. On their radio show, Tom Parker said something about a deal with a channel on Direct TV and Dish Network, too, but he cannot say what it is yet. They just keep getting bigger!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Col.Tom Parker said:


> We are excited about this addition to our television syndication. 136 markets in 8 states,including most of Arkansas and Louisiana! Many of the markets we run in regularly such as Ft.Smith,Ark.get Cox Sports. Additionally markets such as Baton Rouge,Lafayette,and New Orleans get Cox as well!


Here are the details of Cox Sports Television. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> Have you heard about their TV deal with Cox Sports Television? Their show will start airing this Friday at 11pm central time. I believe this will put them in more homes than ROH. On their radio show, Tom Parker said something about a deal with a channel on Direct TV and Dish Network, too, but he cannot say what it is yet. They just keep getting bigger!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes I read that on their website. They're definitely a fast rising promotion and they have the production values and talent to go with it. Can't wait for the 2nd annual rumble riot, the first was great.


----------



## USAUSA1

Watching Rumble Riot, I miss the old roster.


----------



## TeenFan

USAUSA1 said:


> Watching Rumble Riot, I miss the old roster.


King Shane, Stegall, and King to name a few. What episode was that?


----------



## USAUSA1

Killer Nickels with Cerebus would of been a classic tag team.


----------



## Lane

But we get Garry Grham instead :jordan


----------



## Jchero

Looks like TCW is drastically increasing their social media activity for their Cox Sports Television launch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

So...Bobo the bear is now on the roster and one of the profile pics is him with a chick who is snorting coke. Stay classy.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bobo is Ted now?


----------



## Lane

Bobo is at least 2 or 3 different bears going by the pics.


----------



## Lane

So with CHIKARA folding it would be nice to see a team like The Colony to come in. The little kids at shows would eat that up.


----------



## Jchero

Anyone notice the Wyatt Family promos on RAW? Think they are ripping off The Bradford Family? One of the guys is even wearing a fedora, like Boyd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> Anyone notice the Wyatt Family promos on RAW? Think they are ripping off The Bradford Family? One of the guys is even wearing a fedora, like Boyd.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, but there are slight differences gimmick wise. Even though Nikels (I hate referring to him as Knuckles Madsen) could fit well with them, saying as he has experience being in a group like that. (Bradford Family)


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW article http://tnstatefair.org/wrestling-tradition-returns-at-2013-tennessee-state-fair/

Their most important show to date. In the past 10 years, TNA,SAW and now the defunct Crossfire all ran there and drew big crowds. TCW can't drop the ball with this show. They need to do everything in their power to draw a big crowd and to put on a great show. 

I heard Rob Conway will be on the show. A NWA World title match might not mean much to the average fan but if you are called Traditional Championship Wrestling, its a big deal(at least to me) and I still respect that title history. Rob Conway vs. Sigmon or Greg Anthony just because they will give him the best match possible. 

I know Cerebus is a heel but Nashville is his hometown and he's been a HUGE staple in Tennessee wrestling since the early 90's with USWA,TNA where he won the NWA World tag titles, currently SAW. It would be great if he won the TCW World heavyweight title in Nashville from Hoyt. And the Boyd Bradford family is due for the TCW Heavyweight title.

What if King Shane Williams return? Maybe Lawler can return to TCW? Whatever they do it have to be memorable.


----------



## Jchero

Don't worry. TCW doesn't drop the ball. I'm sure they will bring their A game!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

TCW comes to CST tonight! Who else will be watching? Lance Hoyt vs. Chris Masters for the title!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> TCW comes to CST tonight! Who else will be watching? Lance Hoyt vs. Chris Masters for the title!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If only I had Cox....


----------



## Lane

You dont have Cox? I thought every male had Cox atleast one time or another. Terrible joke is terrible I know. I actually dont get the channel aswell as i'm on Dish.


----------



## TeenFan

Lane said:


> You dont have Cox? I thought every male had Cox atleast one time or another. Terrible joke is terrible I know. I actually dont get the channel aswell as i'm on Dish.


Hey, you got me to laugh. I'm on dish too.


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/knuckles-madsen-bio


----------



## TeenFan

USAUSA1 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/knuckles-madsen-bio


I wish Killer would shave the Mohawk, to me he looks scarier bald.


----------



## Jchero

Wow! Just watched TCW's new commercial for their t-shirt....anyone else seen this yet?

They are selling T-shirts and making a statement at the same time! That's multitasking! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gregdpowell

Their show in Springfield was a pretty big one as well. I'd imagine this will be a great show once again.


----------



## TCWfan

I'm excited about the Nashville deal. Be interesting to see how they handle CONWAY and what else they have in stor Hope the C S T deel works out


----------



## Jchero

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Out of all the guys coming in the next few shows Rob Conway is the one I care least about.


----------



## USAUSA1

Even less than Zach Gowen?


----------



## Lane

Gowen is the goat.


----------



## USAUSA1

Cant wait too see Matt Hardy debut.


----------



## Jchero

Here is the new TCW show!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL_890giLK0


----------



## USAUSA1

Awesome main event, Hoyt and Masters should do a tour together with them two wrestling each other. I remember their matches on WWE Superstars being really good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Steve Corino coming, the SCUM takeover


----------



## Lane

WHAT SHOW IS STEVE COMING TOO? I MUST KNOW.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nashville


----------



## TeenFan

Good to hear Hardy is coming in. Wish I could've liked TCW's post about his debut, but I'm BLOCKED from their page. I can see their posts but I can't like or comment. It freaking sucks saying as I'm a big fan.


----------



## Lane

USAUSA1 said:


> Nashville


DAMNIT TCW.


----------



## Jchero

Fear not, Lane! It seems when TCW starts using a name, and if they work out well in the locker room, and such, then they try and book them around their circuit, ala Tommy Dreamer, Duggan, Carlito, Masters, Bob Orton, 

If he works out for TCW in Nashville, chances are pretty good you will see him near you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Just a thought Lane....with Corino coming to TCW....do you think it's possible ROH and TCW might be somehow joining forces or coming together? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

No, Sinclair need a reason to join forces . TCW needs to offer something that ROh doesn't have. I can see NWA/TCW doing something.

Corino recently work a nwa smoky mountain tv taping. It's not uncommon for Roh guys to appear on Indies tv shows/ppvs.


----------



## Lane

TCW once said a reason they dont book ROH guys was because of their contracts and they can appear on tv so I dont know. I doubt its a working relationship and more so TCW might of paid ROH to use them on tv.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Michael Barry going to win the rumble if he's in it.


----------



## Lane

Barret Brown and his family have been given an invitation to attend the show to address the petition to bring Barret back.


----------



## Concrete

I feel I should say that TCW did an awesome job with the Hoyt vs. Masters match from the build to the great match. If I can get more stuff like that than some of the cornier stuff I'd be pleased. I wrote a review of it in the MOTYC thread. Best TCW match I have seen.


----------



## Jchero

Concrete, I have CST, so I've seen the show that will drop on YouTube tonight....it's the first show from the Meridian Mississippi tapings, and it's awesome. They drop almost all of the silly stuff. They drop the ridiculous Jacob/therapist storyline. The buildup through the show to the main event is very well done, and Kjncaid vs. Steve Anthony is amazing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Can't wait to watch it. There are certainly workers I like in the promotion such as Kincaid and Hoyt. Be interesting to see how things come off on the show. Masters vs Hoyt showed that it was more than capable of creating an awesome atmosphere for these bigger matches. Even if it takes 4 weeks to build a big title match with Kincaid among others putting solid matches on I'd certainly be willing to try and keep up the best I can. 

When will I get to see Vordell Walker?! THIS IS SERIOUS! haha


----------



## Jchero

Walker vs. Sigmon. Should be airing soon. This week is the first show of the Mississippi tapings, where Walker debuded.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Awesome the NWA champ is in TCW....wonder how TCW will handle that. Will they ignore it? Will the have Hoyt crush Walker? Campion vs. champion and make a statement? Should be interesting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Hoyt is also a NWA champion and promoter. As well as Kincaid and Tim Storm.


----------



## Concrete

Walker is now the NWA National Champion. Hoyt is half of the tag team champions. Conway is the NWA World Heavyweight Champion. I think Kincaid and Storm's are region based belts. Not as spiffy.

If I get Walker vs Hoyt I'll piss myself. That would be super rad.


----------



## Jchero

You probably will. Hoyt is heel, I'm not sure how they are booking Walker...but I know he wrestled Sigmon in Mississippi, and Sigmon is face...so maybe Walker is heel too, I don't know. Seems like they have a ton of heels, he should probably be face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Walker work best as a babyface which is rare in today's wrestling. He is a babyface in SAW.


----------



## Concrete

I think Walker can work both fairly well but yeah he's surprisingly better as a babyface which isn't is rare in wrestling but maybe even rarer for a bigger guy on the indies to work as a good face. Walker as a face in TCW sounds nifty.

What are the odds of guys like Kyle Matthews and Mike Cruz popping up in TCW. Seem like guys who would perfectly fit into TCW's Jr. ranks.


----------



## Lane

Kyle and Chase Owens both need to be in TCW. TCW needs to put the July card out. I'm not going to order tickets until I see a card.


----------



## Jchero

They have announced Saxon vs. Kincaid 3, "The Golden Boy" Greg Anthony vs. Zach Gowen, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, and addressing the Barret Brown petition....I'm buying a ticket, bro! Lol. What more could you want?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

An actual full card announced.


----------



## Concrete

Feel the same way about 2CW on July 12th. I know Piper and Gargano will be there but want to know a little more. Well the new episode has hit YouTube. Lets see if I can get it in before passing out.


----------



## USAUSA1

Never knew Titan was trained by Dory Funk


----------



## USAUSA1

Episode 23 of 2013

This was a great episode, every match had some sort of storyline or build up.

Main event was Titan vs. Michael Barry vs. Greg Anthony for the TCW International title, solid three way and Michael Barry did the impossible during this match.

Kincaid vs. Steve Anthony was a great match. Steve Anthony is crazy

Alan Steel vs. Tim Storm, fun match. Love Rich Rude and Alan Steel act, one of the best things about TCW right now. Tim Storm look a little old.


----------



## Concrete

I thought 23 was a fun episode.

Opening Segment:Bobo is a bad ass

Kincaid vs Anthony:Good match up to the non-finish. Didn't mind that though. Kincaid has turned into a guy that I don't really expect bad matches from in TCW. Seems to always do well.

Alan Steel vs. Tim Storm: Nothing match for me. Wasn't feeling it. Also I don't get the Rich Rude dress thing. Just seems weird. 

Titan vs. Michael Barry vs. Greg Anthony for the TCW International Title: Not really a fan of Greg Anthony fan. Titan has decent enough offense but I can't stand anyone trying to make a comeback on the man. He won though and that seemed to be what the fans wanted so more power to him. 

Anyone know what's on tap for next week?


----------



## TeenFan

I smell a New Orleans Fight Club vs Cerebus and Roosevelt championship match coming on.... Also I agree with Concrete about the dress thing, it's getting old only after a few weeks.


----------



## TeenFan

Also, if I remember correctly, Titan vs Barry vs Anthony is the first triple threat match in TCW history, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jchero

I believe it is the first televised triple threat. I remember going to their 4th of July show last year in Benton, AR, and they had a triple threat, but it wasn't a television taping. 

I loved the way it built throughout the episode! Having the match about to start, and then having Lily coming out to cash in her favor from Riviera, was awesome! The fooled me! Didn't expect it to be a triple threat! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Teen Fan...that's a possibility...but we are only one match into the Best of Seven series with Saxon and Kincaid. I would think, that series had to finish before they move into other feuds. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> Teen Fan...that's a possibility...but we are only one match into the Best of Seven series with Saxon and Kincaid. I would think, that series had to finish before they move into other feuds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, but it could fuel to the Saxon-Kincaid feud if the NOFC took the titles from Kincaid's allies, Cerebus and Roosevelt.


----------



## Jchero

Ehhh....I don't know. Could be good, I guess. I think sometimes things get too complicated and wrestlers are involved in too many storylines. A feud with NOFC and Cerebus and Roosevelt could overshadow the best of 7 with Kincaid and Saxon, or Vica versa. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Steel and Barnes the new Genetic Perfection should be champions.


----------



## Jchero

Barnes match against Steve Anthony was rough..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> Ehhh....I don't know. Could be good, I guess. I think sometimes things get too complicated and wrestlers are involved in too many storylines. A feud with NOFC and Cerebus and Roosevelt could overshadow the best of 7 with Kincaid and Saxon, or Vica versa.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good point, but they really should find something for Steve Anthony to do because he's got too much talent to waste.


----------



## Jchero

Well see what they come up with. Their stories rarely disappoint me, so I'm sure whatever they do with Steve Anthony, it will be good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Michael Barry vs Titan is being teased.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jchero said:


> Barnes match against Steve Anthony was rough..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Go back and watch his matches with Cerebus and Kincaid on episodes 10 and 12. Awesome matches, I actually prefer them over Hoyt vs Masters


----------



## Concrete

I'm hoping Hoyt vs Dreamer comes close to the levels of goodness Hoyt vs Masters delivered. Fingers crossed. Want Hoyt's matches in TCW just to keep doing how they're doing.

Having one guy in two biggish storylines would seem kind of weird. I think my problem with keeping connected to TCW is a lot of the main guys that people love I don't quite feel that way right now. I don't know if I'll warm up to them eventually or what. Guys like Kincaid, Cerebus, and Hoyt I know I like but they don't fill up the whole show of course. I'm okay with Sigmon though most of the matches I've seen of him involve Kincaid. Steve Anthony looked like a guy I could grow to like. But a lot of the guys seem a little bland. I don't want to sound like a ass for saying that. You don't need to do a bizzillioin moves (I hope to goodness you don't) but a lot of the guys don't do things that are making me go "WOAH". Maybe that'll change though and I can happily enjoy even more of the product. 

Is the Rumble going to be taped for TV? I don't really know how the events work for TCW


----------



## TeenFan

Concrete said:


> Is the Rumble going to be taped for TV? I don't really know how the events work for TCW


Yes, it will be. The winner gets a TCW Heavyweight Title Shot later at a TV taping.


----------



## Jchero

Lane, the card is up on their Facebook page.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Vordell vs Sigmon, Phoenix vs Anthony. Who is the Tate twins?


----------



## Jchero

Don't know. Maybe they are new? TCW is great at finding new talent. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gregdpowell

I am really looking forward to this show. I think it's going to be a great card and have some really nice matches!


----------



## Jchero

TCW is promoting Michael Tarver of Nexxus fame to debut on their show tonight in Cox Sports Television. Any thoughts?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Pretty good in NWA FUW, should do well in TCW.


----------



## TeenFan

It's Nexus, not Nexxus. Sorry to get technical, but I saw that was how they spelled it on their site, and it bugged me. But, yes I am looking forward to his debut.


----------



## Lane

Might have to skip this one. $88.50 (including shipping) for 3 front row tickets is crazy. Dont want to do general admission and $61.50 for second is still a little high,


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Might have to skip this one. $88.50 (including shipping) for 3 front row tickets is crazy. Dont want to do general admission and $61.50 for second is still a little high,


How much it went up? I thought they gave 10% discounts online


----------



## Lane

Not sure but I think thats discount already apllied. Ill check.


----------



## Jchero

It is. Front row is 30$ a ticket. For three it should be 90$. If its 80$ something then the 10% discount has to be included.

For 3 front row tickets, that's pretty good!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought Episode 24 of 2013 was awesome.

Vordell Walker and Sigmon deserves a standing ovation. One of the best technical matches in TCW short history. Vordell is like a better version of Tim Storm, the new clean cut babyface. 

Match 2 of Kincaid and Saxon was decent, weakest match so far including the pre-series matches of course.

Bu Ku Dao is a great character but got squash by the champ.

Our fellow WF resident Col. Parker is the new man in charge of TCW. Glad Matt lost power.

Tarver and Titan brawl and build up was great. Can't wait too see the match, hopefully next week.


----------



## Jchero

I agree! It was an awesome show this week!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Anyone else watch the last show? What did you think of Tarver?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Real quick thoughts:

-With the board of director guy saying things are changing this episode feel like more change was starting than lasts in actuality.

-Vordell Walker needs to become a main part of TCW. 

-Tarver looked like a big deal even if in the WWE he really wasn't. I thought his thing with Titan was done well if not a little disappointing that Titan still seems not so hot a majority of the time

-That little Asian that Hoyt killed was awkward. Maybe in the Jr. scene he is good enough to counteract his silly character.

-Kincaid puts on good matches on the regs.


----------



## USAUSA1

RIP Matt Bourne, his match with Dreamer earlier this year is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jchero

Matt Riviera is promising an announcement tomorrow that will make TCW the undisputed #3 promotion in the country. What do you think it could be?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

ippv. I bet its them adding more markets. Also, im a selfish prick but damnit I want some up and coming and established indy names in TCW.


----------



## USAUSA1

No to ippv's, it's just not worth it. I think its more markets.


----------



## Concrete

iPPVs are a big risk but I think they are totally worth it when done right. There are quite a few companies that do it well and they look better for it. More markets? Meh, what markets could they hit that would actually make difference and make them look like a #3? Unless they say they're getting a true national TV deal I'm not sure what it could be,


----------



## USAUSA1

Where was this posted?


----------



## Concrete

I don't know where Riviera posted that he was going to make an announcement. I am just going off what *Jchero* said.


----------



## Jchero

Hey listed it on his Facebook. "Friday June 28 I lost Matt Borne. Saturday June 29 I'll make an announcement making TCW the undisputed #3 sports entertainment company in the US.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy

sports entertainment ?


----------



## Jchero

That's what he said...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

For someone who prides having his company saying they're wrestling he completely fucked that up.


----------



## USAUSA1

They should focus on sports entertainment like they were in 2012

Interesting Scott Phoenix on the poster


----------



## Jchero

News is breaking all over Facebook. The announcement is that TCW will now start airing on The Pursuit Channel on Dish Network and Direct TV, nation wide, starting next Friday night at midnight! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

There is no differance betwwen sports entertainment and wrestling. People just perfer different degrees of in ring stuff and three ring circus stuff. But both are necessary, both belong in wrestling.

Good to hear about the tv show.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> News is breaking all over Facebook. The announcement is that TCW will now start airing on The Pursuit Channel on Dish Network and Direct TV, nation wide, starting next Friday night at midnight!


Strong announcement, but does it really make them number 3? I'm not so sure.

I'm really trying to get into TCW, but it's still not getting me pumped. It's like they're stuck somewhere between USWA and WCW Worldwide. The production values will need work, too, and they'll have to start taping TV in front of more that 50 people.

I'm not meaning to knock them by any means, they're doing really well for a small promotion with a limited budget. I just think they're a million miles from being able to declare themselves the undisputed #3.


----------



## USAUSA1

What's the difference between Pursuit and Tuff tv?


----------



## Lane

Also makes little sense to say you're #3 when your show will air at midnight.


----------



## USAUSA1

There are some cocky people that run TCW, I don't know why they cant stay humble.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TheLoneShark said:


> Strong announcement, but does it really make them number 3? I'm not so sure.
> 
> I'm really trying to get into TCW, but it's still not getting me pumped. It's like they're stuck somewhere between USWA and WCW Worldwide. The production values will need work, too, and they'll have to start taping TV in front of more that 50 people.
> 
> I'm not meaning to knock them by any means, they're doing really well for a small promotion with a limited budget. I just think they're a million miles from being able to declare themselves the undisputed #3.


I'm not loving it either, which is weird because the wrestling is okay, they do storylines and characters...

I just think its not entertaining. They gotta get better with what they do. The mold is good. The idea.

As for production I think they're fine. I got a brother who's always ripping on me for watching minor promotions. But he took one look at tcw and said, "Wow, this looks like a real wrestling company.". 

I put the production right up there with ROH. Crowd isn't as good.


----------



## USAUSA1

But why you like Portland,metro and icw?


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> But why you like Portland,metro and icw?


Well that's the million dollar question isn't it? 

Like TCW,mthose promotions are based more on characters and storylines. 

I guess I don't like TCW's brand of storylines a d characters. even if I can objectively reconize the potential value of what they do. 

It's a preference thing, I reckon. 

But I Wanna see it work and I'm pleased as punch that things are going so well on The business side of things.


----------



## Jchero

I think they are making the claim based on that the entire country now has TV access to them. They are now in every market. That's pretty impressive for an Indy production. 

I don't think they are cocky un-humble people, they just believe in what they are doing, that's the way I take it, at least....but who am I? I've loved TCW from the first moment I found them online. 

ROH can't even say they are nation wide....I think that's what they mean by claiming they are now the #3 company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't want to claim 3rd place in nothing


----------



## Lane

USAUSA1 said:


> There are some cocky people that run TCW, I don't know why they cant stay humble.


Thats the one thing that turns me off about them. Some of the people that run it. (Not Tom or Brian)


----------



## RoosterSmith

Jchero said:


> I think they are making the claim based on that the entire country now has TV access to them. They are now in every market. That's pretty impressive for an Indy production.
> 
> I don't think they are cocky un-humble people, they just believe in what they are doing, that's the way I take it, at least....but who am I? I've loved TCW from the first moment I found them online.
> 
> ROH can't even say they are nation wide....I think that's what they mean by claiming they are now the #3 company.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a very good point. the potential for future fans who now have acess is solid.

But I would argue that ROH in the markets they are in may have more viewers than TCW. and I think that's more Important than where those viewers are geographically. 

But I don't know the numbers so in that sense TCW could be number three for all I know. 

I just watched a combat zone episode, and was surprised by their crowd and production. 

It would be cool if someone put together that kind of info.


----------



## Lane

ROH might be in as many homes but they have a better time slot.


----------



## Jchero

Timeslots don't matter these days Lane, almost everyone has a DVD now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Everybody has internet too but they only get 2000 views per show and ROH triple that. 

I am not knocking TCW but they don't want to be the promotion that keep putting their foot in the mouth.


----------



## Lane

Also, why would I wait to watch the show at Midnight on a Friday instead of of a Monday after raw online?


----------



## Jchero

That's the beauty if it. You can watch it whenever you want. The TV deal just means more fans. 

People don't know about TCW. ROH has more YouTube views because ROH has been a player for a decade. More than smarks who go looking for Indy promotions know about ROH. TCW is extremely new to the scene.

When the country knows about TCW, I guarantee that the YouTube hits will surpass ROH's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

TCW doesn't even have a Wikipedia yet, for crying out loud. You can't deny what they have been able to do in an extremely short amount of time is quite impressive. Did ECW even get a nation wide coverage deal? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

TNN.


----------



## RoosterSmith

about YouTube hits, of all the promotions that post their regional tv shows on YouTube, I've never seen a promotion get as many hits as tcw.

North of a thousand. 

Obviously business wise, this doesn't amount to a whole lot, but it's impressive to me.

Why don't they have a Wikipedia yet? It's not like you guys need permission to make one. 

I should make one for icw, Portland and metro, actually.


----------



## USAUSA1

That means they have no right to claim number 3 or all that other crap. ECW never claim number 3, they said they were the best.

Pursuit tv is not exactly at the top of cable networks, they probably not in the top 100. ECW had a culture impact to the point WWE and WCW stole everything from them. Hell, TNA has not surpass ECW fame yet. ECW was doing 70000 on ppvs with local tv, TNA can barely do 15000 with national tv.


----------



## Jchero

Wow....I just don't get it. They do something amazing. Something that not many companies have even come close to doing, and you guys still shit on them and look for negatives and reasons that they will fail. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

USA....TCW hasn't put their foot in their mouths....not once.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Grrr.....getting pissed. Lol. Better calm down before I get banned again for simply supporting my favorite promotion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

One of the reasons I stayed off here for a while is that my presence seems to annoy some people! With that said I feel the need to clarify a few things. This deal puts us on the base package for both Dish and Direct TV-which makes it available to any subscriber. The difference between this and Tuff TV is that Tuff's business model is that of a digital tier channel.When the FCC changed the television industry by creating sub-channels in the digital spectrum-local carriers needed a provider to give them a branded means of filling that channel. Thus companies such as Tuff, Retro,Me,etc.emerged. Advertiser's look at the amount of homes you are available in-so therefore that is the industry measuring stick.Our home availability is greater than ROH's. As far as taping in front of 50 people-don't recall doing that-last attendance in Meridian,Ms.was 644-why should we inflate the number when the tax man is standing there with his hand out! This is an ever-evolving process,we continue to look at ways to improve the product.It is also an expensive under-taking!Nobody truly can grasp that until you look at the economic breakdown of producing a show.Everybody wants there's! We are making significant inroads in just over a year.Most of the companies you guys mention have been around for almost a decade. To those who enjoy our product,I appreciate your support! Please keep helping to support our brand by spreading the word! Tp


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> Wow....I just don't get it. They do something amazing. Something that not many companies have even come close to doing, and you guys still shit on them and look for negatives and reasons that they will fail.


There's a world of difference between shitting on them and being realistic. And the company themselves threw realism out of the window by claiming it made them #3. That's arrogant bullshit and people are going to react to that. Hell, they wanted the reaction, I expect.

Getting the TV deal is something nobody is knocking them for. The attempt to parade what is, in fairness, still a fairly shitty deal - it probably isn't worth many more homes than the syndication deal they have now - like WCW when they signed Hogan is ridiculous. It's not like TNA or WWE are gonna hear about this deal and go "we got trouble now, boys." Hell, ROH probably aren't losing any sleep either. Or OVW for that matter.

Also, if I didn't like the nostalgia aspect of wrestling enough to embrace all things Wrestlecrap, they'd have lost me at "Alucard" - that's some early 90s WCW bullshit right there. The fuck is next, Pocobor?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Col.Tom Parker said:


> As far as taping in front of 50 people-don't recall doing that-last attendance in Meridian,Ms.was 644-why should we inflate the number when the tax man is standing there with his hand out!


Appreciate you dropping by, and I didn't mean to cause offence with the '50 people' comment, but the show does, at times, give that impression. I've seen a number of episodes now where the opening crowd shot is of two rows of people chanting weakly because they've been recorded on the camera mic and it's pretty hard to get hyped, as a viewer, when you look at that because it gives the impression that only a handful of people showed up.

You've got the foundations of a great product and I really do wish you the best with it, but I also believe that you've got a long way to travel on this road. That said, if you ever need any help with anything, feel free to drop me a PM - I've been in the wrestling business a while (actually, I've been out of it a while, but who's counting?) as everything from worker to booker to carrying the odd spit bucket, and I've got a pretty extensive background in marketing and the wider entertainment industry. So if you need any help with any of that stuff (I'd imagine marketing, with the expansion and all, is probably going to be a big thing) I'm happy to help out.


----------



## Lane

TCW not having seats filled isnt lack of them trying. Every show i'm at they do their best to get fans to sit hard cam to have it looked filled but once everyone gets seated they dont want to move. I will also say that a lot of the people that check the tickets, work security, sweep the ring are some of the nicest people. Just because SOME of the higher ups act cocky doesnt mean every person affiliated with that company is that way.


----------



## pgi86

Championship Wrestling from Hollywood on MAVTV is available in 40 million homes but that hasn't really affected their popularity so far. Hell, Sinclair TV hasn't turned around ROH's business for the better either. Having nation-wide TV is cool and all but it does not guarantee success. 

Anyway, cool TCW news. Good luck!


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

I came on board last fall! Since that time we have changed many things as far as our presentation of events both live and for television. And as I said it is a process of experimentation and going to proven methods.We try hard to make every event a positive experience for the fans.We are expanding into some new markets and have some non-televised events booked for later this year.The phone rings continually. I know that we will always have detractors. But I know we are on the right path to provide our fan base with a good product.We will continue to expand in the fall as we add several local television affiliates.


----------



## Lane

Ive been waiting for some non televised shows to take place. Awesome news.


----------



## Cliffy

RoosterSmith said:


> There is no differance betwwen sports entertainment and wrestling. People just perfer different degrees of in ring stuff and three ring circus stuff. But both are necessary, both belong in wrestling.
> 
> Good to hear about the tv show.


Sports entertainment isn't real it's a marketing gimmick. That's like saying the WWE universe is a real thing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I love TCW as a product and that all I really care about in the end.

Vordell/Tim Storm vs Anthony/Riviera,book it


----------



## Jchero

Omg! Hahahaha! Loan shark! You crack me up! You shit all over TCW, then ask for a job! Bahahahahaha!!! 

Stay classy, bro!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

I feel TCW is built for a PPV sorta model. They put on TV that generally feels like it builds to something but it ends up building to a bigger TV show instead of something even BIGGER. Won't complain about that since I get to watch it on YouTube for free but it feels like one day that'll probably be in the cards.

As far as the TV deal goes it is nifty for some. I have cable so I don't really care since it affects me 0%. If you get onto a cable channel then I'll give a little more applause. 

As far as them saying this makes them #3? It probably doesn't but I don't know why people are upset. It doesn't really come off as arrogance but more confidence to me. You have to believe you are part of the best. TCW draws good crowds and gets good views on its YouTube channel with probably more views on actual TV. So they might not #3 but everything past WWE and TNA gets small enough to the point where a lot of differences are barely noticeable. TCW just looks big enough where they could be #4 if not #3.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> Omg! Hahahaha! Loan shark! You crack me up! You shit all over TCW, then ask for a job! Bahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Stay classy, bro!


Actually, I didn't shit all over it, I offered criticism. And I didn't ask for a job, I offered my services. A young promotion can use all the expertise they can get, especially if they want to position themselves among the big boys.

Also, is it that hard to spell my username?


----------



## USAUSA1

I think the model they might go after is TV building to house shows. I think the buildings TCW usually operate out of might be terrible for IPPV connections. I see them using TV to build towards big house shows and sell the house shows on dvds.


----------



## Lane

If I have enough money to get second row ill probably go.


----------



## TheLoneShark

So, I'm currently watching 13-21 and God-damn if I'm not starting to get into the product but one thing is bugging me: Why does Chris Adonis still have "CM" and the mucsular "M" logo on his tights? Why is he still offering Masterlock challenges?

Surely if he's been repackaged, he should be losing all vestige of the Chris Masters gimmick. Or, you know, they could just refer to him as Chris Masters. Vince is unlikely to sue.


----------



## Concrete

As long as they sell their bigger events I'd be happy with it. Get those people that make their posters maybe to do a DVD cover? I think their name is something like BumpDrunk.com. Those are the SWEETEST posters. They do it for a few promotions and each one looks great.Only issue I'd have in that situation is with the fact the DVD will be out past when they've already gone into new storylines or are continuing storylines. Its a difficult issue to get around.


----------



## Lane

It a shame to see some of the people in the company like that angry wrestling promoter on facebook. Thats some of the biggest horse shit on the internet.


----------



## Jchero

I know for a fact that Angry Wrestling Promoter has nothing to do with TCW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Never said he did. Just said its a shame people from TCW like that and probably agree with his bs.


----------



## Jchero

In confused. What are you saying, Lane? Angry Wrestling Promoter on Facebook is a jerk, got that....but why are you using him to attack TCW? There is no connection there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

How am I attacking TCW? I just think its sad that they probably agree with him how wrestling should be ran.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> How am I attacking TCW? I just think its sad that they probably agree with him how wrestling should be ran.


So do I, most of the time. It's rare he says anything where I think "what the fuck is he on about?"

He teaches (and preaches) respect for the business and good practice for promoters. Are they negatives in your eyes?


----------



## Lane

The person that runs the page who does nothing but insult other people with different opinions and is so good at promoting he wont even plug the promotion he promotes. Its nothing but some jaded fan or some former wrestler.


----------



## Jchero

What makes you think TCW agrees with him, and if they did, why would it be sad. Lol. You are putting words in people's mouths and making unfair generalizations based on no facts whatsoever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> The person that runs the page who does nothing but insult other people with different opinions and is so good at promoting he wont even plug the promotion he promotes. Its nothing but some jaded fan or some former wrestler.


Nope. He's definitely a promoter, he just chooses to maintain his anonymity. Much like I do. It gives him the freedom to express his opinions without worrying about retaliatory bullshit.


----------



## Lane

Jchero said:


> What makes you think TCW agrees with him, and if they did, why would it be sad. Lol. You are putting words in people's mouths and making unfair generalizations based on no facts whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I never said they did. Just that they probably did because why else like the page?


----------



## Lane

Despite this. Just me venting my views on someone who shouldn't run a page like that if they say wrestlers need to die because they have the word fuck in their name. Thats immature and childish. Id rather that page actually be ran by the booker from TCW where they might share some of the guys viewpoints but not be an utter twat about everything. I look forward to Saturdays show as ill for sure be there unless something comes up.


----------



## Jchero

I agree with you that that the guy that runs the page is a jerk. I agree with most of what he says, but they way he treats people is bs. If he wasn't "anonymous" he wouldn't treat people like he does.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Off topic but what is suppose to be on the next TCW show outside of Tarver vs. Titan? I really want Tarver to get Titan off my screen but I know it won't happen anytime soon. Tarver has such a presence it seems like a shame for him not to be ruling TCW. 

I know Walker probably doesn't have another match on the next few episodes but he really needs to wrestle Kincaid(they've worked with eachother before) or someone else who can work. I don't think Sigmon and him showed the best of what he has to offer. 

Give me a Hoyt squash every show.


----------



## Lane

Steel vs Anthony and Bradford family against Bo Kau Do and Berry also on the show.


----------



## Lane

I can agree with some of the guys stuff but a lot of it is just him attacking everything.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane may disagree but I think we need more squash matches using local jobbers. I think it will help build up some guys.


----------



## Lane

We had a jobber but hes out a job.


----------



## Jchero

Who's that, Lane?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Dustin Heritage, lost every match, randomly won the tag titles with Morton, lost them, lost some more, lost his hair, did maybe a few shows after that, never been back unless he works backstage or something.


----------



## Jchero

He still has ties to TCW. Heritage was decent....but put yourself in TCW's spot. There are only a limited number of spots on the roster. Would you want a Dustin Heritage when you debut on the Pursuit Channel nation wide, or would you rather have Vordell Walker?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeenFan

No, you guys wanna see a TCW jobber, look up the episode 12-19 on Youtube. A guy named Richie Adams should be on there vs King Shane. He is my favorite jobber of all time, hands down.


----------



## Jchero

I was in Ft. Smith when Richie Adams took on Doink the Clown, and it was awesome! Adams took the whoopie cushion, I swear I saw tears! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

I remember seeing Richie vs Doink on a show getting squashed.


----------



## TeenFan

Jchero said:


> I was in Ft. Smith when Richie Adams took on Doink the Clown, and it was awesome! Adams took the whoopie cushion, I swear I saw tears! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It may or may not have been the same match but I saw Doink bodyslam Richie onto the concrete in the old Ft.Smith Event Center. Seeing it live made it seem more brutal.


----------



## Jchero

Poor Richie. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Just finished the latest episode. Here are my quick thoughts:
-Well this didn't really make me grin. Not a fan of Alan Steele from what I've seen. Only other Steve Anthony match I've seen was with Kincaid so I guess the next one I see from him will show if he was brought down a little or, the one I think is more likely, Kincaid gave him a good match.

-Someone needs to explain the Bradford Family to me. Are the all supposed to be related (hence Bradford FAMILY) or what? Cerebus and Roosevelt seem like odd fits for the stable. Seem like two guys who should be existing as crazed lunatics with no shackles. Just a pack of guys you don't want to mess with. Plus Boyd Bradford is annoying and pointless as they come to me. 
-Hounds of Hell seem to have a good half (Cerebus) and a there half(Roosevelt) and they went against a team that sparks less than zero interest for me. Barry is bland like what seems to be a good chunk of the roster and Dao is not enjoyable to watch as a comedy character in backstage segments or a wrestler in the ring. Unnecessary title match in a division that a don't see a ton in for TCW.

-Dreamer's promo was basic. Think I've heard this promo quite a few times. Wouldn't mind a 6-man with Tarver, Dreamer, and Storm against Hoyt and others. Won't happen but it'd be fun for a TV main event.

-Tarver vs. Titan. This is probably the best Titan match or Tarver match I've seen. My experience with both is limited. Tarver looked big league in this match and he really needs to be a regular for TCW. The way he sold his arm was fantastic as can be. Those two times he went for the right hand after he had it worked only to retreat it in pain were awesome. It made perfect sense that'd he want to go for it since it is his big blow. Happened once real quickly on what would have been a comeback. Then it happened in the midst of a comeback when he knew he had the giant on the ropes. That one probably got me the most since there is no reason why Tarver would not try and finish it with the comeback in session. When he finally started hitting his right hands they didn't have a ton of mustard on them to start but as the adrenaline pumped so did the strength in his arm. Titan did what he needed to do and honestly his strikes looked good. His size definitely helped sell the idea that he was going to tear Tarver's arm off. Probably the 3rd best TCW match I've seen with my short time watching.

-Did they say Hoyt vs Dreamer for next week? If they have WWECW style match I'm all for that. Seems like something Hoyt could rule in while hiding Dreamer's flaws as much as possible.


----------



## Lane

Here comes the "how dare you shit on TCW" and other post.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Here comes the "how dare you shit on TCW" and other post.


Towards me? haha. I hope not. I mean I gave a positive note in there. 

And I'm pretty sure I follow you on Twitter now.


----------



## Lane

You do, with your words about the tag, Bradford family, and Alan I expect full torches a blaziz but hopefully not.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> You do, with your words about the tag, Bradford family, and Alan I expect full torches a blaziz but hopefully not.


We'll see. I'd be interested in the other side I suppose of the argument that both are exceptional.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Just finished the latest episode. Here are my quick thoughts:
> -Well this didn't really make me grin. Not a fan of Alan Steele from what I've seen. Only other Steve Anthony match I've seen was with Kincaid so I guess the next one I see from him will show if he was brought down a little or, the one I think is more likely, Kincaid gave him a good match.
> 
> -Someone needs to explain the Bradford Family to me. Are the all supposed to be related (hence Bradford FAMILY) or what? Cerebus and Roosevelt seem like odd fits for the stable. Seem like two guys who should be existing as crazed lunatics with no shackles. Just a pack of guys you don't want to mess with. Plus Boyd Bradford is annoying and pointless as they come to me.
> -Hounds of Hell seem to have a good half (Cerebus) and a there half(Roosevelt) and they went against a team that sparks less than zero interest for me. Barry is bland like what seems to be a good chunk of the roster and Dao is not enjoyable to watch as a comedy character in backstage segments or a wrestler in the ring. Unnecessary title match in a division that a don't see a ton in for TCW.
> 
> -Dreamer's promo was basic. Think I've heard this promo quite a few times. Wouldn't mind a 6-man with Tarver, Dreamer, and Storm against Hoyt and others. Won't happen but it'd be fun for a TV main event.
> 
> -Tarver vs. Titan. This is probably the best Titan match or Tarver match I've seen. My experience with both is limited. Tarver looked big league in this match and he really needs to be a regular for TCW. The way he sold his arm was fantastic as can be. Those two times he went for the right hand after he had it worked only to retreat it in pain were awesome. It made perfect sense that'd he want to go for it since it is his big blow. Happened once real quickly on what would have been a comeback. Then it happened in the midst of a comeback when he knew he had the giant on the ropes. That one probably got me the most since there is no reason why Tarver would not try and finish it with the comeback in session. When he finally started hitting his right hands they didn't have a ton of mustard on them to start but as the adrenaline pumped so did the strength in his arm. Titan did what he needed to do and honestly his strikes looked good. His size definitely helped sell the idea that he was going to tear Tarver's arm off. Probably the 3rd best TCW match I've seen with my short time watching.
> 
> -Did they say Hoyt vs Dreamer for next week? If they have WWECW style match I'm all for that. Seems like something Hoyt could rule in while hiding Dreamer's flaws as much as possible.



Pretty much agree across the board. All in all though, enjoyed the episode. 

At first I cringed when I saw Tarver but he did a good job with the white guy. Those two sucked me in, let me know there was stuff going down in TCW. Also added interest in wether or not he was right to be worried about Tarver. 

But Tarver came across as a humble journyman vet who was happy to have a shot in TCDub. Very cool. 

One thing I always notice about the Dub is the fantastic production. The first camera is exactly where I like it, completely clearing or slightly on level with the top rope. The venue is also fantastic, they have room to grow but it's not cavernous. The earth tones make it work too, I saw a similiar venue in size and shape on Wrestle force tv but the light colors and sparser crowd (Sparser, not much smaller.) took away from the atmosphere. 

Fans didn't seem into it though, have to mention that. 

First match was alright, liked the flapjack and spine buster from the guy in the singlet. Liked Anthony's roll up win. ROLL UP'S ARE THE BOMB, YO!!!

haha, I wrote down in my notes here "Titus promo was cool." But I don't remember it. That's kind of funny but also kind of sad. 

Berry's leather man gimmick doesn't do it for me. I feel his pain, I have three leather jackets in my closet and I look awful in all of them. Some people can't pull it off. 

Noticed that the Tag Belts look really classy and well done. 

Tag match was another okay event, liked Roosevelts shoulder tackle off the turnbuckle and the double knees from the asian fella with the dumb name. 

Rhodes on commentary was solid. Love that guy from NWA Smokey Mountain. I call it NWA Smokey Mountain Rain. That's my stupid joke for the day. 

I marked for the yellow microphone. No lie. 

Tim Storm's "No More!" promo was awesome!!! they played it twice and it was the best part of the show. What a great promo! Makes me wanna buy a TCW T shirt for some reason. 

Tarver's entrance attire sucks and conflicts with his persona. I'd ditch it, have him come out as Mike Tyson type deal, with a cut up t-shirt. Stay humble bro, that's your thing. 

I was fascinated by the science behind the valet's sparkling dress. I thought it looked awful and outdated on her. (Yeah, I know! Always hung up on fashion! But looks matter in wrestling.) But it makes me wanna google lighting effects and the reason it seems flow and ripple from sequin to sequin. 

Match was okay. 

An okay epsiode from TCW, will be watching next week. Are they up to date or are they a month behind like most promotions?

BIG RIVER MATERIALS, WHAT!!!????


----------



## Lane

I think their one episode away from being caught up to this month. That used to be a peeve of mine. How far behind the tv would be from the live events. I'd watch the show and be able to keep up with storylines but would have to skip some events do to distance and everything would be switched up and i'd be lost. They're a lot better about it now.


----------



## Concrete

I thought Tarver vs Titan was a chunk above okay. Not great but then again you said it sucked you in so maybe we are just ranking different aspects I suppose. As far as the entrance attire on Tarver, I like it. His thing is being a dangerous guy. Mr. 1.9. Almost assassin like how quick he can finish you. I wasn't clinging to the humble bit as an in ring persona since his promo last weekend focused more on the fact he was gonna knock out the big man.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> I think their one episode away from being caught up to this month. That used to be a peeve of mine. How far behind the tv would be from the live events. I'd watch the show and be able to keep up with storylines but would have to skip some events do to distance and everything would be switched up and i'd be lost. They're a lot better about it now.


That's the future I think. Not every promotions can do it because of budget restrictions but the ones that do have an advantage. Avoiding a spoiler's effect on viewership would be one and having the same guy able to wrestle on back to back shows being another. 



Concrete said:


> I thought Tarver vs Titan was a chunk above okay. Not great but then again you said it sucked you in so maybe we are just ranking different aspects I suppose. As far as the entrance attire on Tarver, I like it. His thing is being a dangerous guy. Mr. 1.9. Almost assassin like how quick he can finish you. I wasn't clinging to the humble bit as an in ring persona since his promo last weekend focused more on the fact he was gonna knock out the big man.


What sucked me in was that conversation he had with the guy worried about Rivera. 

Yeah, I don't mind it if Tarver is confident in his abilities, but I like the guy I saw in the cold open. He just got to TCW, excited to see an old friend, warming up backstage...

That looked real to me, authentic. I didn't love seeing him come down that aisle looking like Glacier from WCW.


----------



## Concrete

RoosterSmith said:


> What sucked me in was that conversation he had with the guy worried about Rivera.
> 
> Yeah, I don't mind it if Tarver is confident in his abilities, but I like the guy I saw in the cold open. He just got to TCW, excited to see an old friend, warming up backstage...
> 
> That looked real to me, authentic. I didn't love seeing him come down that aisle looking like Glacier from WCW.


Question, did you see last week's episode with Tarver's promo before a pull apart brawl?


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> Question, did you see last week's episode with Tarver's promo before a pull apart brawl?


Nah, what happened?


----------



## Concrete

That's where a lot of the talk focused more about him going to KO Titan. Think it just makes things make more sense then the humble guy talking to his bud in the back.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Concrete said:


> That's where a lot of the talk focused more about him going to KO Titan. Think it just makes things make more sense then the humble guy talking to his bud in the back.


Well, I'm sure I'll get a lot chances to see him talk there. 

What's the deal with the international championship? Is that their world title or is that REALLY large belt?


----------



## Concrete

Midcard title(Like the intercontinental title) and Hoyt has the World Championship


----------



## Jchero

I've been following TCW for a few years now......before it was cool. Ha! I'm a TCW Hipster. Lol. 

I think I can answer just about any questions you have.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> I've been following TCW for a few years now......before it was cool. Ha! I'm a TCW Hipster. Lol.
> 
> I think I can answer just about any questions you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Then I'd like the background of the Bradford Family haha


----------



## RoosterSmith

Jchero said:


> I've been following TCW for a few years now......before it was cool. Ha! I'm a TCW Hipster. Lol.
> 
> I think I can answer just about any questions you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks man, I'll let you know.


----------



## Lane

I started when the TCW tv show was 30 mins and didnt have any lighting. VINTAGE.


----------



## Jchero

The Bradford Family started with Boyd Bradford and Killer Nikles, (who is now Knuckles Madsen on NXT). 

After a while, Boyd brought in Doink the clown. Doink and Killer made a formidable team. Doink brainwashed Jon Michael into being his mind slave. 

About the time TCW stopped booking Doink, Boyd Bradford and Killer found the vampire, Alucard in a cemetery.

Killer got signed by WWE, so TCW had Titan beat Killer and carry him out in a body bag and join The Family.

Shortly after that, Jon Michaels saw Roosevelt, and decided he wanted to bring a dog into the family. Boyd didnt like the idea, but allowed it.

Kincaid, the crazy mountain man debuted, and joined the family. Jon Michael disappeared, but Boyd became fond of Roosevelt, and kept him around.

Alucard went into hiding.

Roosevelt's brother Cerebus got out of jail and showed up, forming a new tag team with Roosevelt.

Titan fell in love with Lily, and after a fued with Lars, Lily chose Titan. Lily kidnapped Roosevelt and the ransom was Titan's contract. Boyd agreed.

This leaves the current lineup of The Bradford Family as:

Boyd Bradford
Kincaid
Roosevelt
Cerebus

It's basically a family of freaks and monsters. Lol. Anyone that is of a strange/psychotic/supernatural nature goes into The Bradford Family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> The Bradford Family started with Boyd Bradford and Killer Nikles, (who is now Knuckles Madsen on NXT).
> 
> After a while, Boyd brought in Doink the clown. Doink and Killer made a formidable team. Doink brainwashed Jon Michael into being his mind slave.
> 
> About the time TCW stopped booking Doink, Boyd Bradford and Killer found the vampire, Alucard in a cemetery.
> 
> Killer got signed by WWE, so TCW had Titan beat Killer and carry him out in a body bag and join The Family.
> 
> Shortly after that, Jon Michaels saw Roosevelt, and decided he wanted to bring a dog into the family. Boyd didnt like the idea, but allowed it.
> 
> Kincaid, the crazy mountain man debuted, and joined the family. Jon Michael disappeared, but Boyd became fond of Roosevelt, and kept him around.
> 
> Alucard went into hiding.
> 
> Roosevelt's brother Cerebus got out of jail and showed up, forming a new tag team with Roosevelt.
> 
> Titan fell in love with Lily, and after a fued with Lars, Lily chose Titan. Lily kidnapped Roosevelt and the ransom was Titan's contract. Boyd agreed.
> 
> This leaves the current lineup of The Bradford Family as:
> 
> Boyd Bradford
> Kincaid
> Roosevelt
> Cerebus
> 
> It's basically a family of freaks and monsters. Lol. Anyone that is of a strange/psychotic/supernatural nature goes into The Bradford Family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Actually that sounds completely awesome when put like that haha. The only issue I have with it right now is that Bradford seems like an odd thing for the monsters to cling to. And while I don't like one of the wrestlers the other two are some of my favorites.


----------



## Jchero

The way I see Bradford is like a 1920s Godfather type, and the madmen and monsters cling to him because he doesn't see them as freaks. He's like their foster dad. It's one of the things that first attracted me to TCW. It works in a strange kind of way.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Speaking of John Michael, he NEEDS to be brought back. He was one of the best things about TCW. His interaction with the crowd on the apron during tag matches was amazing.


----------



## Lane

Just marked out that Parker teased a Shane Williams return. HELL YES. I need Williams vs Hoyt.


----------



## USAUSA1

Forgot about Jon Michaels, he was great. Him, Greg King, and Moe Steagall.

I see King Shane every week on SAW. He never been gone to me.


----------



## Jchero

TCW is now teasing Shane on their Facebook and Twitter


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

According to TCW this is their farm league. https://www.facebook.com/EliteChampionshipWrestling


----------



## Jchero

When did TCW say that Lane?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

On Facebook commenting a dudes post asking if they plan to run that area and they told him their farm league runs there with tcw stars.


----------



## Jchero

TCW debuts nationwide tonight! Channel 393 on Dish Network channel 604 on Direct TV. 

Midnight central time! Set your DVRs! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

The Rumble Riot show looks not so hot on paper.

-Not sure if a Best of 7 series is the best of ideas if you aren't running a good chunk of shows. This will probably last until the end of the year and I'm not sure how I feel about that. 

-Tag title match with a team that it doesn't seem like anyone knows?

-Zack Gowen? He is against Greg Anthony so I probably wouldn't have cared anyway

-No DQ with Titan vs. Michael Barry. I'm not going to dismiss this match right away. I have seen some TCW guys do some nutty bumps in the past so if Barry and Titan are willing they could put on a solid match.

-Vordell Walker comes back? Yay! BUT he is going to have a rematch with Sigmon which is not at all something I am looking forward to. Give me something different please!

-They are going to give Lance Hoyt something to do and that is always a highlight in TCW. 

Overall I think TCW is missing some of the star power that it has had. Jake Roberts is not exactly going to do much of anything besides give a heartfelt promo. Which is awesome for those in attendance but doesn't help give me matches I am interested in. If Tarver comes in my excitement will go up for sure.


----------



## Jchero

I don't care what you say. The show will be awesome! TCW always delivers. Every live show I have been to has worth the amazingly reasonable 10$ ticket and more. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Haha. Okay. I hope you have a great time at the show. Seems like a very fun atmosphere to be apart of.


----------



## Jchero

It's amazing! I think Lane will be there too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

I want to say that my opinions come from knowing I will be watching this stuff episodically. Which you probably would still enjoy far more than me but if I were going to be there TRUST me I would be much more excited. Going to a show live is a much different beast to me than watching it 2nd hand with almost all of indie wrestling


----------



## Jchero

How close are you?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Not even a little bit close haha. Upstate NY


----------



## Jchero

Haha! You got Direct TV or Dish?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

I think I've mentioned this before but no. Thus why them announcing it made me go "Meh?" Cool for them but doesn't change a thing for me.


----------



## Jchero

Have you checked for the Tuff TV affiliates?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Waiting for a deal with Comcast sports net or somewhere on Comcast


----------



## Concrete

No. I have Time Warner. And I don't feel like getting a package to watch the wrestling show on Tuff TV


----------



## TheLoneShark

Concrete said:


> -Tag title match with a team that it doesn't seem like anyone knows?


This annoyed me, too. The Tate Twins come from nowhere to get a shot at the gold? I'd have brought in a 'name' team and given the champs the rub of beating them... Someone like Basham & Damaja or Deuce N' Domino or even London & Kendrick or Too Cool...

Also, I really like Hoyt on top. I wonder if they can bring in Harry Smith to team with him, too?

Glad Jake's finally getting some recognition, no matter how minor. I've got a lot of time and respect for Jake - he brought me into the business - and he deserves the accolade.


----------



## Concrete

In most other promotions I'd hate any of those teams coming in for a title shot but in TCW I'd find that to work quite well. Don't know if both of DND still wrestle, only know Compton does. 

Hoyt on top is awesome. Always delivers everywhere. Has a style that translates across the board from Mississippi to Tokyo. I think he is a big chunk of why I feel TCW has a larger feel than some other promotions. That monster at the helm is too good. 

Jake getting recognition is grand. Saw him live once and he cut a "promo" where he talked very little about wrestling and a LOT about life. He brought grown men to tears. Nothing but respect for what he has done with his life as of late. Only problem is that TCW didn't really supplement him with anything. No bigger name is actually WRESTLING.


----------



## Lane

Matches tonight are Empire vs New Orleans Fight Club, Hell Hounds vs Tarver & Storm, Hoyt vs Dreamer

Anthony is shown face down outside the arena with Saxon checking on him as Jason Jones is asking what happened. Saxon needs to work on his acting.
If they can get match gear, i'd like to see Tarver and Storm as a team. A match between them and Killer Elite Squad would be nice. 
Someone else should be champs with Wolfie. Ghram just cant be taken seriously and I prefer him as a comedy character.
The arena is dark as hell. Can only see the front row
Theres no warning about when the show is going to cut to commercial.
Oh shit, Tarver and Storm are champs. Like that change.
Ref Wilson reverses the decision after dqing Tarver who was tossed a chain that Wolfie hit him with. Only after another ref counted a 3 after WOLFIE knocked Wilson out. 
Other tag match is now Saxon vs Empire Because Steve's dead.
Anthony runs out in jeans and its now a tag match again
YES. ANTHONY TURNS HEEL ON SAXON.
Please, Have Riviera be a manager and just let Anthony and Greg team
Tommy cuts a good promo before his match against Hoyt.
Match is turned into a (insert town name here) street fight.
They have to use a school chair for spots since there no steel ones
Lance takes a nasty irish whip into the school wedged in between the turnbuckls
WE GET TABLE
Good Lord. Tommy took Hoyts finisher thru the table propped up in the corner.
Really good main event.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane: How old are you?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Concrete said:


> Jake getting recognition is grand. Saw him live once and he cut a "promo" where he talked very little about wrestling and a LOT about life. He brought grown men to tears. Nothing but respect for what he has done with his life as of late. Only problem is that TCW didn't really supplement him with anything. No bigger name is actually WRESTLING.


I completely agree that they should've brought in someone big to wrestle, too.

And Jake's immense like that. Training with him was an unbelievable honour that I'll never forget. He didn't just teach me (and my classmates) how to wrestle, or about the business, he taught us a shitload about life in general.

His lessons in ring psychology were especially brilliant. Very hands on. He'd have us put matches together then perform them in front of him. Every time we did something that didn't make sense, he'd shout "NO!" and stop us to explain why that didn't make sense. So, for (really stupid) example, say I'd been working over a guy's leg all the way through, then I try to lock him in a Camel Clutch to finish, all I'd hear was "NO! You've been working the damn leg. Don't tap to that, if you tap to that I'll whoop you myself. Use a damn Sharpshooter, you idiot!"

Or another perennial favourite rant of his was this. "Why are you pulling him up off the mat? You're trying to beat him, aren't you? Pin him. PIN HIM. This ain't rocket science, son."

Sounds harsh, but it was just like having an audience of one mark telling you what was in his head.


----------



## Lane

17. In other news, I wont be able to go tonight. I in turn expect a full review from someone that was able to attended.


----------



## USAUSA1

https://twitter.com/ZachGowen/status/353653866794987520/photo/1

Cerebus is too good and valuable to be stuck in a tag team. Hopefully, the Tate Twins is the beginning of TCW using real tag teams.

I went on another message board and they are confuse about the whole Col. Parker taking away power from the owner. I remember last year being confuse when they ran the EXACT SAME ANGLE except Brian Thompson was the owner. They need to let go of the whole "authority figure" storyline.


----------



## Lane

BUT THEN WHOSE THE REAL MAN IN CONTROL.


----------



## Jchero

So far my review is as follows: FUCKING AWESOME!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> BUT THEN WHOSE THE REAL MAN IN CONTROL.


I am. :side: But THE ROCK MADE ME DO IT!

EDIT:










Great pic. Shame there's nobody on the balconies though!


----------



## Lane

Its where the wrestlers are if they arnt in the back. Riviera hangs up top and watches the show.


----------



## USAUSA1

Do there really be 500-600 people? Are there more people that sit further back? This is not a knock on TCW but indies in general. A lot of indies be claiming numbers but when you watch the shows and see pictures it don't look like it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TheLoneShark said:


> I am. :side: But THE ROCK MADE ME DO IT!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Shame there's nobody on the balconies though!


What a great pic. What a great venue and set up.


----------



## USAUSA1

OMG to Rumble Riot spoilers and kudos to TCW. Concrete is going to be mad.


----------



## Concrete

You make me want to go look for them but I'm going to try and stop myself. I have a slight guess but I'm just going not think it is true.


----------



## TCWfan

Where are the spoilers!!???


----------



## Jchero

I think Lane is referring to the tweet from TCWnews asking fans not to give spoilers out on social media. I think he was saying kudos to TCW for doing that, and that Concrete will be mad, because he doesn't get TCW on TV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete will be mad about the results and I do know the results of two of the top matches from last night show. I am not going to spoil it on here. All I have to say is "new people, new era". I seen the video footage too but I see it was taken down lol, I guess the guy didn't want to lose his job.

I notice on the calendar, Missouri was taking off the schedule for October and December?

I am not Lane


----------



## Lane

I'm not against the guy who won the title other than the fact he hasn't been with the company long at all. He's a good in ring performer but hasent be gave th chance to see if he has the total package like the previous champ. Someone at the show post results. Theres spoiler tags for a reason. Dont want to know what happend? Dont click.


----------



## Concrete

Yeah spoiler tag it. LANE ALREADY GAVE AWAY A LOT! Oh well. Might as well look at spoilers now.


----------



## Lane

Not like you'll be able to see what happened anyway


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> I'm not against the guy who won the title other than the fact he hasn't been with the company long at all. He's a good in ring performer but hasent be gave th chance to see if he has the total package like the previous champ. Someone at the show post results. Theres spoiler tags for a reason. Dont want to know what happend? Dont click.


This why I think they should bring back squash matches, so guys can be seen more and have more wins on their resumes.

However, I think the new champion has potential. I see WWE offering him a development deal one day.


----------



## Concrete

OK I guess I am about to be a little disappointed but with the TV deal does it mean that TCW will not be releasing the show on YouTube anymore?


----------



## USAUSA1

Not being on YouTube would kill their momentum. I hope not


----------



## Lane

It seems like it could be two different shows. The newest one on youtube was different from the one that aired on Friday.


----------



## Concrete

That makes no sense. I assumed the one that airs on Friday is the one that pops up on YouTube the following Monday. If they are releasing 2 different shows that'd be weird.


----------



## Jchero

Can you post a link to the spoilers?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Lane might be confuse, it been that way forever. The repeats is always on Mondays.


----------



## Jchero

No....I'm pretty sure that the show that airs on Friday is the show that is uploaded online every Monday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

There you go


----------



## Jchero

I don't see a link, USA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

And asked on twitter and they said they will continue to put the show up on YouTube for the foreseeable future.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoiler: a spoiler



Scott Phoenix won the rumble and defeated Hoyt for the title


----------



## Lane

I didnt have the tv show until Pursuit picked it up so I didnt know. I just knew the show I saw Monday on youtube with Tarver vs Titan was different than the Friday show with Hoyt vs Dreamer.


----------



## Concrete

Read the spoiler...







Yeah...I don't know what to do right now.


----------



## USAUSA1

The show should always be on youtube until they get a MAJOR NETWORK deal like USA network,Spike Tv,MTV,etc. You can still find WWE shows and Impact on youtube even with those deals in place. Earlier this year when they took the show off youtube was terrible, I wonder who idea that was.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> Read the spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I don't know what to do right now.


I tried to save you some of the pain with not saying who the guy was.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Michael Barry would of made the most sense but he got hurt last night. Tim Storm is old and Saxon is feuding over the Jr title. It was either him, Sigmon, Vordell or Bu Dao?


----------



## Jchero

USA....where did you get the spoiler? Is it online somewhere?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Concrete: you don't like Scott Pheonix?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

At one point it was on their twitter feed, which led to a short video with all the babyfaces coming out and Storm and Saxon pickup Scott with the title in his hands. Hoyt was on the other side of the ring while this was going on. That's why TCW posted the tweet about do not post spoilers,etc.


----------



## Jchero

Ahhh. Okay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

I saw the one match from TCW. Thought the match was poor. The fact that that might not even be the worse part of the situation with him not being with the company for very long AT ALL.


----------



## USAUSA1

I pimp Scott Phoenix a couple of pages back, I think he has crossover potential. That something TCW never really had besides King Shane Williams and Genetic Perfection as a team. I still think Titan have potential just based off his size and not being totally bad but TCW kind of stop his push after he put Killer in a body bag, now he is a loverboy.


----------



## Concrete

Lance Archer doesn't have crossover potential...


----------



## USAUSA1

Well, no and yes.


----------



## Jchero

What do you mean by crossover potential? Crossover to what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Doesnt Titan get flown in from Cali? TCW could save money but booking more local guys or guys from surrounding states that will surely be cheeper and have better performances. He's a good heel but his matches are typical big man boring. Also, man take Riviera out of in ring and just let him be a manager. Hes a great heat magnet. Gets the best reaction out of anyone else on the roster.

Parker just said it looks like Barry will be out for a few months.

Hey, someone that went to the show, what was up with Brown? How did all of that go down?


----------



## USAUSA1

From California? Wow, but I doubt that extra money would make a difference


----------



## Jchero

Parker told Brown that everything was legit and legal with what happened, and he could not legally reinstate Brown, and if he broke the rules for Brown, then he would be no better than Riviera.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

So Browns not back? LOL. Man, hopefully this leads to Brown running in at shows thru the door and attacking Riviera until a match with him at Holliday Homecoming to get his job back.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> What do you mean by crossover potential? Crossover to what?


WWE, TNA... prime time.

Also... ridiculous title change. Even \titan would've been a better pick, and that would mean more of Lily. And God knows I hate Lily, and not because she's a good heel...


----------



## Jchero

Why was this a ridiculous title change? I think I'm the only one on this forum that was there, and Scott Phoenix is a beast! What he did last night was phenomenal! There was also a slight assist by Tim Storm. 

Wait for the show and see how it happened before you judge. It was a great moment, and the crowd went nuts!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

If only every indy dude could win a title in his 3rd or 4th show with the company.


----------



## Jchero

Carlito won the US title beating Cena his very first time on WWE programming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Also, the way TCW tapes, 1 show is about 1 month.... So, programming wise, Phoenix has been apart of TCW for about 4 months. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

After being hyped up for the longest time. Scott just got booked on shows with no hype. I'm not against him being champ but its too soon.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> Why was this a ridiculous title change?


Well, I've been watching the shows, yet I struggled to figure out who the dude was until I Googled him. And then I was disappointed. Hope Hoyt takes it back soon.


----------



## Lane

Barry got injured when he got chokeslammed off the top rope thru a table by Titan. Steele tweeted a picture of his back all bruised up from hitting the steps. Deff seems more like an edgy approach.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jchero said:


> Why was this a ridiculous title change? I think I'm the only one on this forum that was there, and Scott Phoenix is a beast! What he did last night was phenomenal! There was also a slight assist by Tim Storm.
> 
> Wait for the show and see how it happened before you judge. It was a great moment, and the crowd went nuts!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Then why you ask for the spoilers? Tell us what happened Matt


----------



## TCWfan

One of my buddies went and said he heard guys near entrance freakinh out when Barry got hurt. I think it was planned for Barry to win the Riot originslly


----------



## TCWfan

I'd like to see Greg Anthony or kincaid as champion!


----------



## Jchero

USA: are you calling me Matt? As in Matt Riviera? Lol. You are way off. I'm just a hardcore TCW fan. Love what happened with Phoenix. It was exciting, and unexpected. The man is a machine....just wait until you see this episode. He definitely earned it, and the 600+ people in attendance agree with me....wait until you hear the unbelievable pop when it happens.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I am a fan of Scott.


----------



## Jchero

Good! So am I! He won me over Saturday night!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

So we've heard.


----------



## USAUSA1

Whoever running the Facebook needs to chill out and stop being sensitive. Somebody in TCW please hire a pr person.

They posted a picture of Scott with the belt. 

Can't wait to see Americos.


----------



## J.S.

What is this? It looks bigger than the average indy.


----------



## TheLoneShark

J.S. said:


> What is this? It looks bigger than the average indy.


TCW. Old-school style southern promotion whose TV is available on YouTube and are putting on consistently better shows than the big two at the moment. You'll see a lot of very talented indy guys, plus famous faces like Lance Hoyt, Tommy Dreamer, Carlito, Chris Masters, Bob Orton, and Michael Tarver. And that's just recently.

You should check it out. Search "TCW Show 13-1" on Youtube to pick up at the start of the year.


----------



## Lane

USAUSA1 said:


> Whoever running the Facebook needs to chill out and stop being sensitive. Somebody in TCW please hire a pr person.
> 
> They posted a picture of Scott with the belt.
> 
> Can't wait to see Americos.


Please dont post spoilers on social media sites...we'll do it for you. TCW.


----------



## TCWfan

Lane, why are you in a bad mood...mommy take your bike away? Rotflmao!!!:flip


----------



## Lane

Thats about as funny as you having 69 post.


----------



## Jchero

J.S. said:


> What is this? It looks bigger than the average indy.


They are also on Dish Network and DIRECT TV. Their show airs Friday nights at midnight Central Time on the Pursuit Channel. They also are on Cox Sports Television, which is on most cable providers in the mid-south. On Cox they air at 11pm Friday nights. 

If seen reports that with Cox + Pursuit on Direct TV and Dish Network they are pushing over 50 million homes, Putting them above ROH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

The next step is to turn those homes into viewers. Would love too see TCW and ROH work together one day.


----------



## Concrete

Watched the recent episode of TCW on YouTube. Here are some quick thoughts:
-Tarver and Wolfie D should probably have a match. Would certainly cut down on the elements I didn't like in this match since both men's partners were not my favorites. The fact that Tarver isn't on the next set of tapings sucks a big bag of dicks.

-There is a whole lot of bland in this one. Storyline advancement makes this feel like it wasn't a total waste. Kincaid and Saxton only recently completed #3 of 7? This feud is going to be ROUGH. I want some stips and gimmicks thrown in here soon. I know that isn't very "traditional" but I don't think I can watch 7 of them. And I like Kincaid so this is sad. At least we have a new element after the handicap/tag match.

-Main event. Lance Hoyt vs. Tommy Dreamer. This was actually a fun brawl. I don't think Dreamer has ever been a world class worker but he almost always puts in effort even at his current age. Hoyt's stock rises with me everytime I see one of his TCW matches. Dreamer did his signature spots and also ate offense for Hoyt. Not my favorite match from TCW but the best part of the show by far. Oh and the finish. TCW got a highlight out of that. 

PHOENIX! Does not help that idea that a lot of TCW guys are super bland. Have seen enough of Phoenix to know at the very least his look is super super generic.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought Storm and Tarver look awesome together. Storm doesn't really fit in with the new TCW as a solo wrestler, so this tag team is something fresh. A lot has change from a product perspective. 

The wrestling quality has increase but of course that take away time from promos and skits. Watching the handicap match, I was thinking "When will this match end because I was bored"

I don't think the wrestlers bland, I just think they are not giving proper storylines and promos to spotlight their characters. When you watch SAW, they definitely focus on storylines and characters. Powerbomb Championship Wrestling is the same way. TCW became popular based off their production values and old school gimmicks. Now they trying to be "Mr. Wrestling" and "realism". No more Killer Nickels, King Shane, Alucard,Genetic Perfection,Doink(RIP),the middle eastern guy that I always forget how to spell his name.


----------



## TeenFan

USAUSA1 said:


> the middle eastern guy that I always forget how to spell his name.


Ah, the Crown Prince of Crimson (more like jobbing) Prince Al Farat!


----------



## TheLoneShark

USAUSA1 said:


> No more Killer Nickels, King Shane, Alucard,Genetic Perfection,Doink(RIP),the middle eastern guy that I always forget how to spell his name.


The sad thing is that Alucard was actually a pretty good rookie talent, it's just that his gimmick sucked many dicks. I wouldn't mind him coming back repackaged.


----------



## USAUSA1

Al Farat loses a lot but at least he has a character. How many Duggan vs. Farat matches they did?


----------



## Concrete

My thought of their blandness comes very little from a lack of promo and storyline time. Don't need to see 3 guys in singlets with brown hair to feel there is a lack of originality taking place. Since their style doesn't show something different they all just seem like guys in singlets. 

And Tarver should be a singles guy for TCW in my opinion.


----------



## Lane

Al Farat is still on the shows. Works pre show dark matches.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lance tweeted he's going to get HIS title back.

I guess the real reason why he drop it because he will miss the next taping because New Japan G1 tournament.


----------



## Lane

Hopefully Harry can fly back over with him. In other news looks like Barry went back heel and is teaming with Alan again going by a photo the TCW photographer posted.


----------



## USAUSA1

Idk, it look like Steel was coming to his aid after the chokeslam, maybe Steel turning face.


----------



## Lane

The photo was them coming out as a team in their gear with Rich.


----------



## Jchero

Lane.....pretty sure that was an old photo back when they were together.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright TCW, you got me. I wasn't into it before but now I'm down. 

I'm a TCW guy. 

First thing that really stuck out at me was this graphic informing us that Dreamer was taking on Hoytt in the main event. These two guys made the silliest faces in the goddamn profile pics. 

Also wanted to comment on the illusion that is the TCW announcers table. Rhodes and the other guy aren't there, but the way it's shot, as if they're looking out to the arena, and the way it's edited, with the audio from the venue, gives the impression that they're actually in the arena. Is it dishonest? Yes, but dishonestly done well that I think adds to the presentation. 

The Tag Team Title Match was the second one in back to back weeks. This is a big deal! TCW does a lot of shows, or makes the shows that they do count, a part of their storyines. So they can have their big talent on in back to back weeks. Ring of Honor can't do this. Must promotions with TV shows can't do this. 

Best part of the match was Storm's black hole slam and shoulder tackles. Rhodes was killer on commentary, "He kicked OUUUUTTTTT!!!!" 

SAW THE BS ending coming. Jesus Christ it's the year 2013, what the hell? That ref's gonna feel like crap today, tell you what. 

The parking lot incident with if you never seen John Saxton attempt to act, you owe it to yourself to check out this episode of TCW. Love how Saxton thought screaming at his buddy was gonna wake him. Basically his tag team partner got knocked out and rather than call an ambulance, someone called the overweight man on the scene reporter. 

They played that commercial again for the T-shirt, dug it. What I like about that is that they present TCW as "Pro WReslting" not sports entertainment. A lot of people do this, but TCW actually is sports entertainment. That's the difference. I think it's okay to rebel against that term as long as you don't forget that Sports Entertainment is the way to go, but you don't present your product in that way. Makes everything feel legit. I mean, Tom Cruise never looked into the camera and said, "Man, this is one Impossible Ass Mission." You gotta keep your fans in the moment. 

Caught a glimpse of the Jr Heavyweight title, "LOve it!!!" Anyone else notice the guy on the centerplate has a mullet? Killer. 

Saxton's handicap match was alright. Kind of technical at the beginning, don't usually like that but did here. Then it picked up in tempo with, fireman carry's arm DDT's. interesting cat, Saxton. 

Anyone notice his Punches? They were really good! You don't see that kind of striking that much. When you do it ussually looks fake as hell but my boy Johnny cakes pulled it off. 

This match shouldn't have happened though. The board of directors don't have any power. I don't even think TCW is a publicly traded company. This is a great example of why you don't need an on air authority figure. If John Saxton wants to be a bad ass, just have him be a bad ass. Why do we need a texas oil tycoon middle man? 

Main event was okay. None of the matches were great, but I didn't have a problem with any of them. Rhodes is so great, I'll say it again. In the dreamer match, he wasn't even saying words, you just kind of got the jist from monosyllabic noises he would make whilst marking out. 

"Ahhhhhh!" "Owwwwwww!" "Uhhhhhh!!!"

Can't take Hoytt serious. His tramp stamp makes me laugh everytime I see it. Are those handle bars? 

Rhodes say we'll all remember where we were when this match happened. Truth be told I don't think I'm gonna remember the match. 

TCW is alright, I"m on board now, but they seem to have the same old school booking problem that Metro Pro has had in recent weeks. And as the novelty of TCW's brilliant production and colorful characters wear off, it's gonna become more and more of a problem unless it's fixed. 

We need real threats to out heroes, not bad guys that have to cheat all the time.
***

Before I forget, that referree sucks! He saw what Hoytt did to him and didn't do nothing about it! But he disqualifies Tarver!? Are you kidding me!!! Terrible booking!!! Doesn't make any sense. 

Good show though...


----------



## Lane

I can only hope Saxton and Kincaid get stips for their matches soon. Jesus Christ if all seven of the matches are Bradford Family banned at ringside. I'm looking forward to Titan vs Barry from the last show. The bump that hurt Barry was him going off the top turnbuckle thru a table on the outside. My guess is he missed the mat and his shoulder hit the concrete.


----------



## USAUSA1

Titan careless


----------



## Lane

I'm sure it was an accident.


----------



## USAUSA1

What about Lars injury?


----------



## Lane

Same thing. Shit happens, especially when it involves weapons such as chairs and tables. I'm not defending the guy as I dont care for him and would rather he not be a part of the company but I dont he would hurt someone on purpose.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am not saying on purpose but he needs to be careful. You don't want to be the guy known for injuring guys. Maybe TCW needs to take away weapons from his matches.


----------



## Concrete

Or take away Titan from matches...
...
...
...
SICK BURN! 

Glad someone is with me that stips need to be thrown in. Gotta get some variety in there. A 2/3 falls here, a hardcore match there, and maybe an episode or half episode iron man match to end the whole thing.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW never had a cage match. Maybe match 7 can be in a cage.


----------



## Concrete

That'd be something. Wouldn't mind that at all. Keeps the Bradford Family on the outside so the odds are even. Makes sense to me. At the very least the series needs some spice.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Am I the only one that got really annoyed whilst watching 13-25... why did they feel the need to have Boyd Bradford make a whole bunch of racial slurs towards Bu Ku Dao?

There's gotta be a better way for him to get heat in 2013 than by retreading tired old 70s racial slurs. That said, I'm of the opinion that he's actually a pretty shit manager in general. His promos are awful, his voice is annoying and he seems to stand at ringside with his thumb up his ass most of the time.

Loving the Mr. Saturday Night/Bu Ku Dao team though. They need tag team gold and soon. 

Talking of which, I'm getting really annoyed by Cerebus, too. In my mind, I can't help thinking that someone just mispronounced "Cerberus" and they went with it, because the name would only make sense if he was presented as being smarter than the average dog. Which he's not, because otherwise he'd have ditched Boyd Bradford and gone out on his own by now. Shame, because he's a great talent.

Also, since we know Col. Parker stops by occasionally... is there any chance we can have Jason Jones start doing the occasional in-ring interview, Mean Gene style? I just think that'd fit in really nicely with the product, as it's a more traditional way of doing things...


----------



## Jchero

Shark.....I just don't know what to say.... Lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Bradford Family kinda sucks now honestly.


----------



## Jchero

Cerebus/WolfieD and Kincaid suck? LOL!  Do you even like wrestling, bro?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

If you could read you would see I said the stable itself sucks and not the individual wrestlers.


----------



## Jchero

The stable is made up of the individuals, I.e. if the Stable sucks, the components that make up the stable must also suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Or the stable gimmick.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> The stable is made up of the individuals, I.e. if the Stable sucks, the components that make up the stable must also suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No...that doesn't make a ton of sense.

To explain and give more than a sentence in response we have members such as Wolfie D and Kincaid in the stable who are really good. Then you have other components that aren't as good, in my opinion. That weighs down the stable. 

Now lets say you like all the members of the Bradford Family. If as a collective entity it isn't doing much then that doesn't mean the individual parts aren't doing well. They hold the tag team championships but my time watching the show has never showed me a reason why they hold the belts nor why I should care that they do. They could put on great matches, not something I've seen out of them, and yet I'd have a hard time saying they add to the stable if they are adding nothing with storyline or by adding prestige to the belt. Kincaid why damn good is stuck in the Saxon series that, like I've said, will become such a massive hindrance if they don't add something to it. As a whole the stable isn't doing hot even if people enjoy the wrestlers in it.

Plus Bradford is a real shitty character from what I've seen. Adds zilch besides an annoying laugh.


----------



## Jchero

People hate Bradford. He is a great heat magnet, and is different. People said the same thing you are saying about Bobby Hennan, and he is wildly considered the best manager of all time.

They are champs because they beat the former champs. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

Jchero said:


> People hate Bradford. He is a great heat magnet, and is different. People said the same thing you are saying about Bobby Hennan, and he is wildly considered the best manager of all time.
> 
> They are champs because they beat the former champs. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah but heenan was entertaining. 

I don't mind if someone cheats to win once in a while, but it happens too much in wrestling it's overdone.


----------



## Lane

Boyd will never even come close to being in the same league as Bobby.


----------



## Lane

I would like to say you're welcome to TCW for us here at wrestlingforum giving them the material to have that AMAZING IWC segment.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> I would like to say you're welcome to TCW for us here at wrestlingforum giving them the material to have that AMAZING IWC segment.


What?


----------



## Lane

Just wait for the show to hit youtube and watch the last segment. I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Lane

Also, looking back its a shame a lot of the people that are gone

Jon Omari and his tag partner
Barret Brown
Alucard
Moe Stegal
John Michael
Greg King 
Chris Michaels
Lars

All good wrestlers that arnt booked anymore.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

Glad you were entertained!! More to come and that's a "Parker Promise"!! And to the gentleman who referred to me as a Texas oil man -two states east -the land mass between NOLA and Bama-the Great State of Mississippi!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appp


----------



## USAUSA1

Lane said:


> Also, looking back its a shame a lot of the people that are gone
> 
> Jon Omari and his tag partner
> Barret Brown
> Alucard
> Moe Stegal
> John Michael
> Greg King
> Chris Michaels
> Lars
> 
> All good wrestlers that arnt booked anymore.


I heard Omari and Big Mike got in trouble. 

Greg King was my favorite but he got in trouble from what I've understand.

Ask Titan about Lars, smh

I can see Chris Michaels returning at the Nashville show. He is a tearing up SAW right now with his matches and promos. Underrated


----------



## USAUSA1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy5QxD-dqKw

I heard Sigmon wrestles Elliot Russell on this week TCW show? If this is true, the same match is on this week NWA Smoky Mountain tv.

Also, on this week Smoky Mountain tv, Jason Kincaid vs. Cerebus/Wolfie D for the Smoky Mountain title.


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW created a character based off Lane? Who is running this company? The IWC is your biggest supporters. Lane definitely the ultimate TCW fan, he started this buzz at least on this site.

I also heard the show ended earlier. Smh, problems already

Read this link http://members3.boardhost.com/Trent36/msg/1373727913.html


----------



## Lane

I WANT MY ROYALTY CHECK TCW.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

To address a couple things! The show did end early-that was actually on the Pursuit Channel-once the show is in their hands-we have no control over it! All programming is delivered with our commercials in them,the stations insert theirs on their end.A couple of breaks were cut short by them to allow for a program to run longer later in the overnight hours! I will not discuss personnel matters on the Internet or outside of our company! You would not want your business handled or run in such a fashion. This is a business not a hobby to us! I respect everyone's right to have an opinion! And I read and take into consideration what is said on the Internet, by our fans, and what makes dollars and sense! As I have said we will not allow the IWC to become the bookers! If you have never run a successful wrestling company you have no true idea of the economic issues and logistical issues we deal with! It's easy to say what you would do,proof is at the box office! We sold every available chair last Saturday night; to the point we had to take the wrestler's chairs out of the locker room!Proof is in the fact that in less than six weeks we are the number 1 rated program on Cox Sports! Proof is in the fact that the Pursuit Channel's website experienced three times it's normal traffic last weekend! Their phone lines were jammed all day Monday, and Tuesday by fans thanking them,and wrestlers wanting our contact info! So to those of you who couldn't book a fart after a meal at Taco Bell, that segment was for you! And Mr.Lane,you can collect your payday the next time I see you at a TCW event! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

What a great way to ignore the question. It was dumb and I know some of the wrestlers actually on the show hated it. It childish, WCW did the same thing with Dave Meltzer. No surprise, the people that run TCW is childish, that's why you got stuff like a damn teddy bear sniffing cocaine on your site.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> What a great way to ignore the question. It was dumb and I know some of the wrestlers actually on the show hated it. It childish, WCW did the same thing with Dave Meltzer. No surprise, the people that run TCW is childish, that's why you got stuff like a damn teddy bear sniffing cocaine on your site.


ACtually a teddy bear snorting cocaine sounds pretty awesome...


----------



## Lane

Yeah, it's safe to say i'm done with the company. Excuse me for giving enough of a shit about the company to start a buzz about it online where even more people outside of Arkansas could check it out. But how dare I attend live shows and put money into the company only to be told I cant have an opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

They don't understand Karma


----------



## Lane

Hell no they dont. I will be damned if I spend a dime on them only to be insulted for my opinion. And the fact you let 17 year old kid butt hurt you so much that you had to do a segment based around him and others on a forum shows just how pitful some of you really are and how big your egos are.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Col.Tom Parker said:


> If you have never run a successful wrestling company you have no true idea of the economic issues and logistical issues we deal with!


I've booked for three successful wrestling companies... funny thing is, this exact same thing happened - the people involved got an ego problem and drove the fans away eventually.



> So to those of you who couldn't book a fart after a meal at Taco Bell, that segment was for you!


And to those of us who could? Apparently our opinions are invalid and our questions not worth the time in answering. Like, for example, why did TCW think it acceptable to have Boyd Bradford come out on television firing racial slurs at Bu Ku Dao?

And, of more direct relevance, why does the company think it's okay to lampoon the very people who are spreading the word about the promotion to the point of effectively burning one of your biggest and most loyal fans in effigy at the end of the most recent telecast?

Nice going guys, I mean, you obviously know how to run a successful wrestling company. I've often felt that coming on the internet and acting like jackasses in order to drive the very people paying your wages and helping to grow the promotion's audience is the smartest way to do it. Hold right there, I'll call Vinny Mac and tell him that he needs to come out on Raw this week and tell his entire fanbase that he thinks that they're fucking morons. I'm sure Raw's numbers will go through the roof and bring about ratings that make the Attitude Era look like it was on a local low-power station.

Time to buck your ideas up, kids. Because if you keep this up, you're going to get all the shitty publicity that you can handle. I'm sure that's something the Pursuit Channel really wants to be involved with.


----------



## Jchero

Personally, I think it was great! It was TCW's way of telling "smarks" that don't know what the hell they're talking about to shut up and enjoy the show or stop watching! 

I'm mean...really, if I come across something I hate, I don't watch it. Why waste your time with something you don't like?
Unless, you really do like it, but just not-pick and bash it, talking about what they should have done, or what you would do, blah, blah, blah, like you could do it better. Lol

You call a hand full of people posting on a message board Internet buzz? Lol. This is nothing. Now. The hundreds of people following TCW on twitter...that's Internet buzz.

I'm confused, Lane. Your first reaction to this segment seemed to be of pride. You called it "Awesome." Now you are trashing it. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

By the way...Karma doesn't exist.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

What racial slurs are you talking about? Bradford said 1 thing, and it wasn't a racial slur. It was a joke about Chinese food.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Vince does tell his entire audience that they are morons. He just did this last week when the fans fired Vicki. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

I called it awesome and apparently you dont know how sarcasm works.


----------



## Jchero

Shark. You have no idea what you are talking about. I know the people who run TCW, and they are not egotistical. They want wrestling fans to watch their program, not "smarks". It doesn't have anything to do with ego. It's about telling the Internet wrestling community that they can't book TCW' shows, and that the fans opinions who really do matter, are the ones who enjoy the show. Not the one who have an ego big enough to actually think that their opinion matters, because it doesn't. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Lane: Apparently, you don't know how wrestling works.......or grammar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

I know talking about about your fans isn't going to make you money.


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA: See....this is the problem! You know wrestlers in the show hated it, Huh? LOL! "Smarks" all think they have some inside info, that no one else has. I call BS, on that bud. The wrestlers LOVED it. There was a celebration backstage when Saxon power bombed him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

They didnt talk about fans. They called out "smarks".


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Did you hear the reaction that segment for from the fans in the arena? "Throw him out!" And "TCW" chants. Lol. Fans > Smarks!

Bravo, TCW! Bravo!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

I requested this thread be locked or deleted so hopefully it will. I want nothing to do with this company anymore. So if this thread is locked or deleted someone else can make a new one.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Shark. You have no idea what you are talking about. I know the people who run TCW, and they are not egotistical. They want wrestling fans to watch their program, not "smarks". It doesn't have anything to do with ego. It's about telling the Internet wrestling community that they can't book TCW' shows, and that the fans opinions who really do matter, are the ones who enjoy the show. * Not the one who have an ego big enough to actually think that their opinion matters, because it doesn't. *
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That right there was a mind blowing statement. If a business plans to use only feedback of their product that is positive and doesn't even in the SLIGHTEST consider feedback that is negative then the business works in a backwards way. I don't care if you are talking about wrestling, a restaurant, or you plan on selling knives door to door, feedback should be welcomed. 

Now next, not all feedback is going to be considered in the same manner. If TCW doesn't feel like fans on the internet are a group that they have any desire to reach then they don't need to go after them. All TCW has to do is keep doing what they're doing. They decided to target a group though that has shown interest yet have positive AND negatives to say. This is poor business. 

Lets say there is a restaurant. One day the local food critic does a review and says there were aspects he enjoyed such as the service and the main course was well done but also said the appetizer was bland and while their server was great the owner of the establishment was walking around to customers being a bit obnoxious to people not in the conversation. The next week after that issue of the paper came out the owner puts up a picture of the critic with a drawn on face like horns, tattoos, penises, ect. in the bar area for all to see. While the current clientele(Jchero this seems like where you would fit in w/ this scenario) would find this to be hilarious as a fuck you to that guy if someone new came in they might find this disrespectful to a person giving their opinion. An opinion that wasn't all bad.

I've liked a chunk of what I've seen from TCW or I wouldn't have been watching on a weekly basis recently but as soon as I was getting into it it seems that they wanted to slam a part of the wrestling community that I am a part of. It seems this was a way to stroke their own ego. When I give my thoughts it isn't to make myself feel better and go "See if TCW just listened to the fans here they'd be a $$$ company". That's not what it is about. But as a fan of anything I can offer up what I'd like to see be done. There are moves I'd like the NY Giants to do. Will they listen? Hell no but I am allowed that opinion and my ability to say it in public without the NYG coming after me because they don't wanna do it.


----------



## Jchero

Your analogy is flawed. The restaurant critic is a paid critic who knows his shit. I'm sure TCW would love for any respected wrestling magazine or website to come for a visit and write a critique. TCW targeted dweeby wannabe bookers who don't have a clue about anything, and are trying to tell them how to run their business. The people in charge of TCW are fans of wrestling. They know what works and what doesn't work. The proof is in how fast they are growing, and will continue to grow. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Your analogy is flawed. The restaurant critic is a paid critic who knows his shit. I'm sure TCW would love for any respected wrestling magazine or website to come for a visit and write a critique. TCW targeted dweeby wannabe bookers who don't have a clue about anything, and are trying to tell them how to run their business. The people in charge of TCW are fans of wrestling. They know what works and what doesn't work. The proof is in how fast they are growing, and will continue to grow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alter the analogy ever so slightly, which actually makes things worse, the critic is a blogger who loves food. You may have made things worse because you yourself wanted to feel smarter.


----------



## seabs

_*Link to the Lane segment?*_


----------



## Lane

Wont be up until Monday.


----------



## Jchero

Concrete said:


> Alter the analogy ever so slightly, which actually makes things worse, the critic is a blogger who loves food. You may have made things worse because you yourself wanted to feel smarter.


The food critic is a trained professional who knows the ins and outs of the restaurant business. To compare a respected food critic who makes a living doing what he does, having been trained and knows what he's talking about to some punk kid in his moms basement being a keyboard warrior is asinine.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Ok. I'll leave this open so that Jchero and friends can embarrass themselves further. I'd quite like a Seabs character to be featured on TCW too if that's possible?

Sounds like the same stupid problem there was last time when "them guys who had nothing to do with TCW" showed up and couldn't take criticism. Just remember; without the fans, you're nothing.*


----------



## Jchero

I don't think the Internet smark on TCW had anything to do with Lane. It was probably just a coincidence that the characters last name was Lanes. Lots of people have that last name. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Seabs said:


> *Ok. I'll leave this open so that Jchero and friends can embarrass themselves further. I'd quite like a Seabs character to be featured on TCW too if that's possible?
> 
> Sounds like the same stupid problem there was last time when "them guys who had nothing to do with TCW" showed up and couldn't take criticism. Just remember; without the fans, you're nothing.*


You banned ME for posting my opinions. It doesn't have anything to do with TCW taking critisism. The only representative of TCW on his forum has been Parker, and he has been very respectful. 

This conversation is about what TCW's intent was with the smark segment they did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

Guys, are you sure the TCW guy that posts on here is really from TCW? 

I could be wrong, but TCW is kind of a big indy promotion and ...

It just sounds like this has hoax written all over it. 

I could be wrong, just saying what it looks like from my point of view.


----------



## Lane

Seabs said:


> *Ok. I'll leave this open so that Jchero and friends can embarrass themselves further. I'd quite like a Seabs character to be featured on TCW too if that's possible?
> 
> Sounds like the same stupid problem there was last time when "them guys who had nothing to do with TCW" showed up and couldn't take criticism. Just remember; without the fans, you're nothing.*


Hey, dont steal my heat BRAH.


----------



## Lane

RoosterSmith said:


> Guys, are you sure the TCW guy that posts on here is really from TCW?
> 
> I could be wrong, but TCW is kind of a big indy promotion and ...
> 
> It just sounds like this has hoax written all over it.
> 
> I could be wrong, just saying what it looks like from my point of view.


This is a message I got from Parker after the first incident 

Well I think a couple of those guys work for us and it will be addressed! Everybody has a right to their opinions!

Tom has always been great to me but I cant speak so highly for others in the company.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> The food critic is a trained professional who knows the ins and outs of the restaurant business. To compare a respected food critic who makes a living doing what he does, having been trained and knows what he's talking about to some punk kid in his moms basement being a keyboard warrior is asinine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


O_O...
...
...
Or he likes foo 
Plus I think you are giving the "local food critic" too much credit haha.


----------



## Lane

MOTHERFUCKER MY HOUSE DOESNT EVEN HAVE A BASEMENT.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> This is a message I got from Parker after the first incident
> 
> Well I think a couple of those guys work for us and it will be addressed! Everybody has a right to their opinions!
> 
> Tom has always been great to me but I cant speak so highly for others in the company.


What incident was there?


----------



## Jchero

Concrete said:


> O_O...
> ...
> ...
> Or he likes foo
> Plus I think you are giving the "local food critic" too much credit haha.


I think you are giving Smarks and wannabe bookers too much credit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> MOTHERFUCKER MY HOUSE DOESNT EVEN HAVE A BASEMENT.


Wow....cool down, Lane. Who was even talking about you? Why do you assume all this is even about you? 

I think Lane needs to be banned for using profanity at me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Seabs, please ban Lane. He called me a "motherfucker". Profanity like this should not be tolerated. You banned me for a time for simply disagreeing with some others, and defending a promotion I love. This is much worse than that, and I am offended.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

For you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKhYgJdqVsg <3


----------



## Jchero

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

DAWW I'm happy you lked it.


----------



## Jchero

Oh, I loved it! In fact, I've been laughing my ass off for the better part of a day now at your reaction to all this here and on Twitter! Ha! It's hilarious that you think what TCW showed was about you! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Not just me but others that shared the same views. I found it funny they let me and others get under their skin so much. I guess I had something to do with it as I was told I could get my pay day at the next show.


----------



## Jchero

Others share the same views as me as well. I don't think you or anyone got under the skin of people at TCW. I got the feeling that they did this as a joke, and are laughing their asses off at the response here and other message boards.....and your twitter. To rant for hours like that! Hilarious! Post after post after post! You did like, what? 40 posts? More? I could almost hear you sobbing like a baby with your feelings hurt, talking about how you wanted to be apart of something special. Boo-freakin-hoo. Lol!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Yeah because it was a company I cared about was passionate about until they tried to act better than they really are.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> Shark. You have no idea what you are talking about. I know the people who run TCW, and they are not egotistical. They want wrestling fans to watch their program, not "smarks". It doesn't have anything to do with ego. It's about telling the Internet wrestling community that they can't book TCW' shows, and that the fans opinions who really do matter, are the ones who enjoy the show. Not the one who have an ego big enough to actually think that their opinion matters, because it doesn't.


And yet they come across online, constantly, as being egotistical assholes. So maybe if they aren't that way, they want to try, you know, not acting like they are.

These imaginary 'smarks' you talk about are just the same as any other mark. They just believe the bullshit in the sheets. And any promotion's target audience is marks, because everyone who buys a ticket, a piece of merch or just watches the TV show is a mark at the end of the day.

I don't remember the internet wrestling community trying to book the show, just commenting on the things we like, don't like and would like to see. Which is a discussion most would see as positive. But hey, we wouldn't be offering those opinions if we weren't watching, which makes us fans by any definition. So our opinions are only valid if we're enjoying everything like drugged-up brainwashed sheep? Sounds a little... egotistical to me.



Jchero said:


> Your analogy is flawed. The restaurant critic is a paid critic who knows his shit. I'm sure TCW would love for any respected wrestling magazine or website to come for a visit and write a critique. TCW targeted dweeby wannabe bookers who don't have a clue about anything, and are trying to tell them how to run their business. The people in charge of TCW are fans of wrestling. They know what works and what doesn't work. The proof is in how fast they are growing, and will continue to grow.


I'm sure they'd hate for anyone who knows their shit to offer his critique. Why? Because I know my shit and I'm getting hated on for offering my critique. I'm not a 'wannabe booker' - I've booked for several promotions in real life - and I'll bet I know a damn sight more about running a business than most people.

If they knew what worked and what doesn't work, we wouldn't be seeing so much stuff that blatantly doesn't work. Like Alucard, which was a stupid, stupid gimmick. The cocaine snorting teddy bear is just fucking retarded, especially on a show aimed at a family audience. The racist promos from the goofy ******* used car salesman/manager Boyd Bradford was a disgrace. And don't try that stupid fucking 'it was a joke about Chinese food' excuse. It was a racial slur, and they should be fucking ashamed of themselves, because it's a disgrace to the business that they're allegedly trying to resurrect. Ric Flair didn't feel the need to walk around making racial slurs. Neither did Dusty Rhodes. So why the fuck should Boyd Bradford?

The irony is that I was really delighted that Jake was being honoured by TCW last week. I was so pleased to see the man who trained and mentored me getting recognition. If I'd known that the recognition he was receiving was coming from the kind of egotistical assholes with no place in this business in the first place, I'd have been way more concerned about him getting involved.

They're growing fast? Great. But they're going to hit their ceiling pretty soon with the setup they have at the moment. Continuing to grow is going to require them to put their egos to one side and listen to people who know what it's going to take to make the next step. I fear that these guys haven't the beginnings of a clue at this point. Like I said before, driving fans away is definitely not the way to achieve growth.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

People please! To the person who questioned whether I actually work for TCW -I do! To the best of my knowledge no one else who posts here is a paid employee of our company! With that said we have some passionate members of our fan base who may visit here! We have a paid employee who constantly pulls things from the Internet -both critical and favorable! We in fact have an Internet//Social Media Policy! I want to address the comments you found as unacceptable in the Bu Ku segment.If you follow Bu Ku -he is one of the most deprecating guys around! Outside of here and one other forum, no one has complained. We had our intent as a joke in it's delivery. The guys referenced in an earlier post no longer work here for various reasons-non of which is a deal-breaker with any of them.With the exception of Chris Micheals, all are young guys who need more time to work and perfect their craft. Lane , you and I have had a positive relationship. We are in fact friends on Facebook, if I am not mistaken! If you were of age I'd say let's go have a beer and talk wrestling! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

Parker has an old school mentality and doesn't realized this stuff alienate half of your fanbase. He's Jim Cornette times 50 but at least Cornette knows better not to insult his fanbase.


----------



## Lane

Its not Parker so much as it is Matt.


----------



## USAUSA1

But to further notice you, this thread no longer will be TCW exclusive. Rooster, we can use this thread to talk about Metro, ICW,SAW,etc. Lets honor wrestling promotions that give a damn.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> But to further notice you, this thread no longer will be TCW exclusive. Rooster, we can use this thread to talk about Metro, ICW,SAW,etc. Lets honor wrestling promotions that give a damn.


Why don't we just use the thread Rooster has put in place already. If people want to go there to talk TCW so be it but the whole thread wouldn't be dedicated to it.


----------



## TheLoneShark

USAUSA1 said:


> Parker has an old school mentality and doesn't realized this stuff alienate half of your fanbase. He's Jim Cornette times 50 but at least Cornette knows better not to insult his fanbase.


That's harsh and not entirely fair. He's taken the time to address what was becoming a lynch mob and we should at least appreciate that much. I don't see Matt Riviera logging on to address us, after all!



Col.Tom Parker said:


> People please! To the person who questioned whether I actually work for TCW -I do! To the best of my knowledge no one else who posts here is a paid employee of our company! With that said we have some passionate members of our fan base who may visit here! We have a paid employee who constantly pulls things from the Internet -both critical and favorable! We in fact have an Internet//Social Media Policy! I want to address the comments you found as unacceptable in the Bu Ku segment.If you follow Bu Ku -he is one of the most deprecating guys around! Outside of here and one other forum, no one has complained. We had our intent as a joke in it's delivery. The guys referenced in an earlier post no longer work here for various reasons-non of which is a deal-breaker with any of them.With the exception of Chris Micheals, all are young guys who need more time to work and perfect their craft. Lane , you and I have had a positive relationship. We are in fact friends on Facebook, if I am not mistaken! If you were of age I'd say let's go have a beer and talk wrestling!


Col. Parker,

Again, I appreciate you coming on here to address things. I understand the motivations behind the Bu Ku skit, but the trouble is that I don't follow him nor do I know him personally - a position you have to assume that 99% of the TCW fans are also in - and from my point of view, the joke was offensive and had no place in professional wrestling in 2013. I'm Irish and, among friends in a bar, I'll crack (or happily be the butt of) as many Irish jokes as anyone... But I wouldn't go out on national TV and be involved in it. Why? Because a) people don't know I'm Irish as I have an English accent and b) I have to assume that someone Irish might be watching and get offended.

As I've said before, on the whole, I like and really enjoy TCW's shows. I like the majority of the characters, even if some of the booking and writing baffles me at times! Most of the guys are talented workers, too. I'm even tempted to pick up a t-shirt, despite the fact that Tim Storm does nothing for me (we can't get a Michael Barry pitch thrown in there?)

Am I critical? Sure. But then I'm a retired wrestler, an experienced booker and it's looking like I'm about to become a promoter, so I'm bound to pick up on a few things that others wouldn't and have a viewpoint based on my own experiences that some won't necessarily agree with or understand. Likewise, the suggestions I make on here (such as Jason Jones in-ring interviews) are also based on that experience and are things I genuinely think would improve the product. Is it armchair booking? To an extent. But I'd like to think I'm offering two cents American where others might be offering two cents Canadian.

I'm glad that someone is paying attention to the internet fans within the company, because a forum like this - the biggest wrestling community on the internet by some distance - can be a huge boost to a growing promotion like TCW. And it's advocates like myself, Jchero, Rooster, Concrete and Lane that are going to tell people about the shows. From my own point of view, I'm based in the UK. One of the things that has kept TNA successful has been the UK fanbase, which grew exactly the same way as TCW could - one guy found them and started watching and pimped it to everyone else, and they started watching and pimping, etc.

I want to see you guys make a great success of things. Hell, I even considered, as part of my plans for my own promotion, getting in touch about some kind of working relationship for the future. So take my opinions for what they're worth and with the intent I have behind them: I want to give you guys feedback to the end of making the product I'm watching better. You know as well as I do that there's always something that can be improved, but it's not always easy figuring out what it is. I'm out here on the net, watching the shows and running an experienced - if critical - eye over them. It's my nature. But it also means there's a chance that I'll spot something that the guys closest to it won't - because I don't have relationships with the boys. I'm not friends with Boyd Bradford, so I feel free to give an honest evaluation of him and the other guys and gals I'm not a huge fan of (such as Lily and Titan, Roosevelt or the stupid bear) as well as the guys I really dig, like Barry, Bu Ku, Hoyt and Tarver.

Anyway, that's quite the essay I've written... So I'll leave it there.


----------



## Jchero

Here is my question to you Shark: what makes you think TCW needs your input? Don't you think the people behind TCW, like Parker, are first and foremost fans of wrestling? If I was behind the scenes, and someone posted a bunch of critical crap, telling me what I should and shouldn't do, I would find it extremely insulting. Like someone telling you don't know how to do your job. Every idea you come up with, I'm sure the people behind TCW have thought of it, and there are reasons why they didn't do it. Every guy you don't like that they have, there are reasons they have them. 

You guys talk like TCW has a huge ego...what kind of ego do people like you have that you think you have any right whatsoever to tell someone how to run a company that they built from the ground up and grew it into the #3 promotion in the country? That's some audacity....and gong give me that crap about, "I paid for a ticket, I have the right to bitch and complain." No...you don't. You paid money to be entertained. If you were not entertained...that's fine DON'T BUY ANOTHER FUCKING TICKET! What you DID NOT purchase is any right to be apart of the creative process. Period. Smarks don't book the shows.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Here is my question to you Shark: what makes you think TCW needs your input? Don't you think the people behind TCW, like Parker, are first and foremost fans of wrestling? If I was behind the scenes, and someone posted a bunch of critical crap, telling me what I should and shouldn't do, I would find it extremely insulting. Like someone telling you don't know how to do your job. Every idea you come up with, I'm sure the people behind TCW have thought of it, and there are reasons why they didn't do it. Every guy you don't like that they have, there are reasons they have them.
> 
> You guys talk like TCW has a huge ego...what kind of ego do people like you have that you think you have any right whatsoever to tell someone how to run a company that they built from the ground up and grew it into the #3 promotion in the country? That's some audacity....and gong give me that crap about, "I paid for a ticket, I have the right to bitch and complain." No...you don't. You paid money to be entertained. If you were not entertained...that's fine DON'T BUY ANOTHER FUCKING TICKET! What you DID NOT purchase is any right to be apart of the creative process. Period. Smarks don't book the shows.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Your logic is invalid because of LOGIC.

And are you that guy who watches Kitchen Nightmares and says "These chefs are on the money. Why the hell do people think they can send their food back to the kitchen?"


----------



## Lane

I have the right to my opinion you idiot.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> Here is my question to you Shark: what makes you think TCW needs your input? Don't you think the people behind TCW, like Parker, are first and foremost fans of wrestling? If I was behind the scenes, and someone posted a bunch of critical crap, telling me what I should and shouldn't do, I would find it extremely insulting. Like someone telling you don't know how to do your job. Every idea you come up with, I'm sure the people behind TCW have thought of it, and there are reasons why they didn't do it. Every guy you don't like that they have, there are reasons they have them.
> 
> You guys talk like TCW has a huge ego...what kind of ego do people like you have that you think you have any right whatsoever to tell someone how to run a company that they built from the ground up and grew it into the #3 promotion in the country? That's some audacity....and gong give me that crap about, "I paid for a ticket, I have the right to bitch and complain." No...you don't. You paid money to be entertained. If you were not entertained...that's fine DON'T BUY ANOTHER FUCKING TICKET! What you DID NOT purchase is any right to be apart of the creative process. Period. Smarks don't book the shows.


First off, there's no such thing as a smark. Never has been. And your argument is that fans don't book wrestling shows but the people booking these shows are fans. That's some fucked up circular logic right there. Now to your questions:

1) It needn't be specifically my input. It can be your input or Cleetus the slack-jawed yokel's for all I care.

2) But fans don't book wrestling shows, so are they fans or bookers?

3) They haven't built TCW into the number three promotion in the country. Ring Of Honor are distinctly number three. TCW might be number five or six.

As for my ego... I've earned the right to offer educated opinions on things, and I'll exercise my right to do so as and when I see fit. If they don't want to read them, there's a simple solution... click the little red X in the top right corner. Likewise, if you don't want to read them, you can. I give opinions because this is a discussion forum, not a kiss ass and suck dick forum. If you want to kiss ass and suck dick, feel free. I want to talk about the good and the bad, because it's all of value in the discussion.

Now, what did I miss... insulting to tell people they don't know how to do their job... yet I bet you've bitched about Russo before now. Or complained about the checkout girl who overcharged you for acne cream.

Oh "Every guy they have that... yawn... reasons... yawn"

I'm sure there are. And I'm as guilty as anyone of booking people who added nothing to the shows because they were my friends. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Jchero

Sure, you have the right to your opinion....but you voice you opinion by stopping coming to the shows or turning off the TV. Here is the problem...so much of this business is subjective. What you like may not be what I like...obviously. So when you come on here or another message board and bash the show/product...it might turn away other people who may have liked it, but because they read what you wrote, they don't even give the promotion a chance. 

It hurts the business. I don't see how you guys can't see this. I hate TNA. I don't like most of what WWE does, but I keep my negative opinions to myself. Everyone has the right to make up their own minds as to the quality of the product. 

The ONLY reason I can see for being critical...and "offering ideas and constructive criticism" is to feel like you were apart of something....lol. Well, Lane...looks like TCW granted your wish, if infact, Ulysses Lane was based on you. Be careful what you wish for. Lol! I read your twitter rants crying over wanting to "be apart of something special." Now you are!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

TheLoneShark said:


> First off, there's no such thing as a smark. Never has been. And your argument is that fans don't book wrestling shows but the people booking these shows are fans. That's some fucked up circular logic right there. Now to your questions:
> 
> 1) It needn't be specifically my input. It can be your input or Cleetus the slack-jawed yokel's for all I care.
> 
> 2) But fans don't book wrestling shows, so are they fans or bookers?
> 
> 3) They haven't built TCW into the number three promotion in the country. Ring Of Honor are distinctly number three. TCW might be number five or six.
> 
> As for my ego... I've earned the right to offer educated opinions on things, and I'll exercise my right to do so as and when I see fit. If they don't want to read them, there's a simple solution... click the little red X in the top right corner. Likewise, if you don't want to read them, you can. I give opinions because this is a discussion forum, not a kiss ass and suck dick forum. If you want to kiss ass and suck dick, feel free. I want to talk about the good and the bad, because it's all of value in the discussion.
> 
> Now, what did I miss... insulting to tell people they don't know how to do their job... yet I bet you've bitched about Russo before now. Or complained about the checkout girl who overcharged you for acne cream.
> 
> Oh "Every guy they have that... yawn... reasons... yawn"
> 
> I'm sure there are. And I'm as guilty as anyone of booking people who added nothing to the shows because they were my friends. It happens to the best of us.


You haven't earned Squat! Nobody cares what you have or have not done in the business. If you were any good at it, you would be where TCW is now. Your just a name on a message board who has bashed the product and then asked for a job.....twice. And you need to check your facts. TCW now has more coverage than ROH. That is an undisputed fact.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> I have the right to my opinion you idiot.


You also have a right to learn grammar and punctuation rules. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Concrete said:


> Your logic is invalid because of LOGIC.
> 
> And are you that guy who watches Kitchen Nightmares and says "These chefs are on the money. Why the hell do people think they can send their food back to the kitchen?"


Nope...I'm the guy that says if the food sucks, DON'T GO BACK!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

TheLoneShark said:


> First off, there's no such thing as a smark. Never has been. And your argument is that fans don't book wrestling shows but the people booking these shows are fans. That's some fucked up circular logic right there. Now to your questions:
> 
> I never said fans....I said SMARKS! There are such a think as Smarks. Allow me to educate you.
> 
> A fan is someone who enjoys watching wrestling.
> A smark is someone on the outside looking in, who thinks they can do it better, and their ideas are the answer to everything! These fools feel the need to share their amazing wisdom with as many people as possible.
> 
> I said that wrestling shouldn't be booked by Smarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

The fact that you have never told a person about a bad experience with a business or person really something special. Wait...

Moving on, most of the posters here don't HULK BASH the product. They give their thoughts on it. If someone reads this and says "They didn't like these characters and this match. FUDGE THIS!" Then they are a problem. But counter, I think I've said this to you before, people read your INCREDIBLY GLOWING REVIEWS. And then they watch it and go "Well this wasn't so great and that could have been better..." your opinion has become invalid and they now have no frame of reference of what they should be watching. This means if the first episode didn't hook them then TCW lost a follower because you were unwilling to give criticism.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> You haven't earned Squat! Nobody cares what you have or have not done in the business. If you were any good at it, you would be where TCW is now. Your just a name on a message board who has bashed the product and then asked for a job.....twice. And you need to check your facts. TCW now has more coverage than ROH. That is an undisputed fact.


Really? Cos I've earned a dozen or so title reigns and several booking positions. And I love the condescending way you say 'if I were any good at it...' and make out like I'm somewhere below TCW. This is why I like being anonymous, it lets people make retarded assumptions for me to laugh at.

Also, from the Oxford English Dictionary:



> *Undisputed*
> 
> _adjective_
> not disputed or called in question; accepted:
> _the undisputed heavyweight champion of the world_
> _the claim is undisputed_


I'm disputing it, as would many others. And it's certainly accepted by less than a dozen people. I'm just flicking through PW.net, the Observer website and Bleacher Report, and I'm yet to see a single mention of TCW. Plenty of RoH though. But you're right, TCW has waaaaaaaay more coverage.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Nope...I'm the guy that says if the food sucks, DON'T GO BACK!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But in that very moment you get cold food. Do you just give them your money then leave?

This is a legitimate question


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jchero said:


> I never said fans....I said SMARKS! There are such a think as Smarks. Allow me to educate you.
> 
> A fan is someone who enjoys watching wrestling.
> A smark is someone on the outside looking in, who thinks they can do it better, and their ideas are the answer to everything! These fools feel the need to share their amazing wisdom with as many people as possible.
> 
> I said that wrestling shouldn't be booked by Smarks.


That's probably the hundredth different definition of 'smark' I've read today. It sure does seem to be a malleable word that people use to mean whatever the fuck they feel like. It's the IWC's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## Jchero

Hmmmm....no responses with any substance. Guess I win! /takes a bow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

TCW doesn't want fans. They want sheep that will buy into everything they sell, not question it, and blindly follow.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> Hmmmm....no responses with any substance. Guess I win! /takes a bow
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I...your logic...pigs flying with wings make infinitely more sense. 


I've enjoyed a decent amount of the wrestling from TCW. But I heavily dislike *Jchero*. HE'S KILLING YOUR COMPANY WORSE THAN THE "SMARKS"! BAN HIM FROM BEING A FAN AND PAYING YOU MONEY


----------



## Jchero

Concrete said:


> I...your logic...pigs flying with wings make infinitely more sense.
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed a decent amount of the wrestling from TCW. But I heavily dislike *Jchero*. HE'S KILLING YOUR COMPANY WORSE THAN THE "SMARKS"! BAN HIM FROM BEING A FAN AND PAYING YOU MONEY


How is out debating three or four wannabe-bookers killing TCW? You guys are maybe 3 or 4 of the thousands of TCW fans that is growing exponentially every day. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> TCW doesn't want fans. They want sheep that will buy into everything they sell, not question it, and blindly follow.[/QUOTE
> 
> TCW wants fans that enjoy watching wrestling.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

I enjoy wrestling. I fucking love the sport of professional wrestling. I dont like or love assholes who treat their fans like shit for their opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nobody paying TCW money to air on tv. They just buying timeslots on low budget cable channels.


----------



## Concrete

Jchero said:


> How is out debating three or four wannabe-bookers killing TCW? You guys are maybe 3 or 4 of the thousands of TCW fans that is growing exponentially every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You truly are one of those things under the bridges.

Never answered that food question


----------



## Jchero

Concrete said:


> You truly are one of those things under the bridges.
> 
> Never answered that food question


Yes. I would pay the money that was agreed upon, and never go back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1 said:


> Nobody paying TCW money to air on tv. They just buying timeslots on low budget cable channels.


That's speculation. You have no facts to back up that claim. Smark. Thinking you know everything, and don't know shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jchero

USAUSA1;They just buying timeslots on low budget cable channels.[/QUOTE said:


> Is there a verb in that sentence? I always heard sentences needed verbs in them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

So once again this thread has taken a sharp nosedive thanks to inane whiteknighting by TCWfan/Jchero.


----------



## Jchero

KingCrash said:


> So once again this thread has taken a sharp nosedive thanks to inane whiteknighting by TCWfan/Jchero.


Why does it have to be "whiteknighting"? Why can't I be black knighting? Are you racist?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

Jchero said:


> Why does it have to be "whiteknighting"? Why can't I be black knighting? Are you racist?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

If this is what TCW considers fans then we're fucked.


----------



## Jchero

Lane said:


> If this is what TCW considers fans then we're fucked.


Lube it up, brother! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Something tells me that's not the first time you've used those words.


----------



## Emotion Blur

So...I enter the Traditional Championship Wrestling thread out of curiosity...What in the blue hell have you guys been arguing about for 50+ pages? :lmao


----------



## TeenFan

Guys, they've already blocked me on Facebook for putting spoilers on the PWTorch, so you guys are just now noticing how non-fan friendly they are. Except for the Parker dude, he's pretty cool, and official.


----------



## USAUSA1

TeenFan said:


> Guys, they've already blocked me on Facebook for putting spoilers on the PWTorch, so you guys are just now noticing how non-fan friendly they are. Except for the Parker dude, he's pretty cool, and official.


Are you sure? The way he talking on here I don't buy Parker as fan friendly.


----------



## Lane

Parker is the only guy from the management that I've had good dealing with.


----------



## USAUSA1

Well, Parker needs to call a meeting with his co workers and tell them to chill out.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> Are you sure? The way he talking on here I don't buy Parker as fan friendly.


Are you guys sure that it's really Parker? I haven't been participating in this thread for that long so forgive me if I missed it, but has he ever proved that it's really him?


----------



## Lane

I can confirm its him.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> I can confirm its him.


But how?


----------



## Lane

Through messages he's sent me from his personal fb page.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Lane said:


> Through messages he's sent me from his personal fb page.


Alright man. Seems a bit weird, a high ranking employee mixing it up with people on a forum but the times they are a changing. 

Just be careful man, face book pages can be faked, or people can look at your face book and then make an account here ...


----------



## Lane

So, this is a thing now.

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/fire-tcw-wrestler-titan.html


----------



## RoosterSmith

Douchey basement dweller signed it.... 

Haha, that's a real name on the petition. 

I don't I ow man, I never bought the whole cena thing. But besides that, Imdont think the term malice degree is a very articulate way of wording it. Makes me think the author isn't the go to guy for this information.


----------



## Col.Tom Parker

I will be talking about this forum and others on TCW Radio tomorrow night!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## USAUSA1

I just don't understand where this anti internet thing come from. People used to praise TCW, then we get posters like TCWfan,jchero all of a sudden getting offensive and then Col Parker pop ups and now there's a character based off internet posters. Too much of a coincidence .It's like TCW trying to turn heel.

Fans always been fantasy bookers, that's the beauty of wrestling.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> I just don't understand where this anti internet thing come from. People used to praise TCW, then we get posters like TCWfan,jchero all of a sudden getting offensive and then Col Parker pop ups and now there's a character based off internet posters. Too much of a coincidence .It's like TCW trying to turn heel.
> 
> Fans always been fantasy bookers, that's the beauty of wrestling.


Exactly! Arm chair quarterbacks! That's what we do!


----------



## RoosterSmith

CAN'T WE ALL JUST BITCH ABOUT WRESTLING AND GET ALONG!?


----------



## USAUSA1

Apter magazines live off "what if this happens"


----------



## Lane

44:40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCCgjWlgMW4


----------



## PrincessEmily

Could you imagine if WWE or TNA started to get offended by the iwc enough to do segments on it. The fact that a company feels the need to not only comment but use time during a show to defend themselves from the IWC shows they are insecure with their product. If you are secure with what you are doing with your business and you really think that the IWC means nothing, and that the opinions don't matter then why exactly do you spend so much time arguing about it. If the opinions of the IWC doesn't matter than just ignore it and spend the time to try to make your business more successful.


----------



## Dark-Angel

This company is just getting fucking stupid. The whole IWC gimmick has made me hate this product. Not that I get offended cause I rarely offer my opinions but wow what a way to tell people your butthurt about what their saying on THE INTERWEBZ. Fucking morons. Then to hear Saxon kiss ass puts the icing on the cake.


----------



## seabs

*YEAH SCREW THE INTERNET WRESTLING COMMUNITY.*


----------



## STEVALD

Lane said:


> 44:40
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCCgjWlgMW4


*Gotten to :kobe3*


----------



## Dark-Angel

And really where is all this hate towards the IWC coming from? Is TCW such a hot topic on dirtsheets/forums or am I missing something?


----------



## USAUSA1

Thanks for using my comments in a tweet TCW. 

I bet this website get 5x as many views or more than TCW website/YouTube page get on a daily basis.. 
85 views, really?


----------



## Dark-Angel

Well if you're ever having trouble sleeping turn on some TCW.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Dark-Angel said:


> And really where is all this hate towards the IWC coming from? Is TCW such a hot topic on dirtsheets/forums or am I missing something?


Nope... it's pretty much us and one other forum that's even noticed they exist. The sheets don't give a fuck about the self-proclaimed number three promotion in the US, either. Perhaps that's what has them so butt-hurt.


----------



## Rah

Just saw this. My friend said Ulysses Lane looks like a skinny-as-fuck version of me which is probably the only thing I'm offended by in this entire ordeal. The fact that a company has to lampoon a website that they came across as idiots on is laughable. Besides, I'm still not sure how discussing their events on a wrestling forum is any different as to doing so in person. The company has to be completely delusional to believe that the exact same thing does not happen between their fans after an event.




Jchero said:


> USAUSA1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just *buying* timeslots on low budget cable channels.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there a verb in that sentence?* I always heard sentences needed verbs in them.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingCrash

Lane said:


> Watched Saxton vs Kincaid from the Missouri show. *Good match but a little sloppy. *Everything after the power swing apron spot in the match was great. *Saxton needs to work on his promo skills*.





Lane said:


> I like Saxon. Him and Kincaid are both two of my favorites but some spots in that match were sloppy and Saxon's second promo was way better. *Only thing with his first was the way he would just pause. Made it awkward.*





Lane said:


> 44:40
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCCgjWlgMW4


:lmao


----------



## USAUSA1

I was talking to an Indy promoter that frequently book one of the current TCW champions and he thinks TCW is trying to become ecw and start some sort of culture war storyline.


----------



## TheLoneShark

USAUSA1 said:


> I was talking to an Indy promoter that frequently book one of the current TCW champions and he thinks TCW is trying to become ecw and start some sort of culture war storyline.


If that's their plan, they've already failed. ECW's success, like RoH's, is based on embracing the internet and the sheets, not throwing tantrums at them like ten year olds. I mean, if you piss off the net fans, who are you expecting to spread the word about your anti-internet angles? It's not like we're going to go to all the other boards we use, and Facebook/Twitter and tell all our friends "You should watch TCW because they think my opinion is worthless!"

It's REALLY bad as both a marketing strategy, a PR strategy and, frankly, as an angle. So that means you must be hoping that Joe ******* in the audience is going to get excited by the angle, which isn't going to happen. 

"Hey ma, a man on that there dun wrasslin' show dun said somethin' nasty bout that there internet. 'Parently some guys said somethin' they dun did hated or somethin' and now we're goin' to war, ma!"

"What's an internet?"

"I don' know. Somethin' to do with them there fancy computers that them there city folk got. What's for dinner, ma?"

"We gots squirrel or raccoon, son. Pa hit 'em both this mornin'"

"Where is pa?"

"Makin' babies with your sister."

"Bobbi-Jo?"

"Naw, Mary-Jo."

"Aw, okay. Cos I dun already knocked-up Bobbi-Jo in the parkin' lot of that there T-C-Dubya show."

Seriously, kids, these guys aren't going to call all their friends and tell them that you're anti-internet, so they should watch. And they certainly can't spread the word faster than those of us on the internet can. So let's use our brains, huh?


----------



## Dark-Angel

Not to keep beating a dead horse but is this company fucking stupid?

Something I read from their twitter 

Has TCW declared war on the IWC? Tune into @TCWRadio1 tonight. @ColTomParker will address the issue! #wrestlingisback

Okay kinda like Loneshark was saying the IWC probably makes up a good majority of TCW's audience combine that with some backwoods ******** and thats your main demo, Way to just shit on the people who actually atleast talk about your promotion weather it be positive or negative


----------



## Lane

Just to let you all know, I will now take bookings for 10 bucks and the towns finest "escort" and my prowrestlingtees site will be coming soon. Hop on the hate wagon.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Alright guys, finally saw the episode. 

Overall, not great. Mostly recaps. I reckon every now and again they run out of footage from the tapings and have to put these kind of things on. 

But Saxton saved it. I love that guy. I didn't have a problem with IWC sketch. There is not one person on this forum who didn't at one time have a problem with the IWC in one form or another. 

I don't think it was a burn on all wrestling fans. Found it entertaining. 

The two matches sucked though. Seriously, Sigmund? The Sheik dude? Jesus ...


----------



## TCWfan

I personally enjoy Sigmon's work...just my opinion. I thought the dragon suplex was awesome. FYI, Iddon't appreciate the attacks on me on here. People can talk shit about me, but when I say positive stuff and get attacked, I get in trouble. This will be my last post on this board.


----------



## Lane

Thank God.


----------



## USAUSA1

This supposed to be one big angle. I guess no one learn from Russo wcw booking.


----------



## RoosterSmith

USAUSA1 said:


> This supposed to be one big angle. I guess no one learn from Russo wcw booking.


I don't know man, I don't think this is meant to be part of something bigger, just a fun little run off. It might introduce a reoccurring character, this Ulysses guy. But that's it.


----------



## Sigmon

I normally just sit back and let you all entertain me with your wrestling business sense, but just wanted to login and let you know that every single one of you are LOSERS! That is all. Be sure to check out prowrestlingtees.com/sigmon for all new t-shirts! Wrestling is Back!


----------



## Lane

Way to sell t shirts, bro.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Sigmon said:


> I normally just sit back and let you all entertain me with your wrestling business sense, but just wanted to login and let you know that every single one of you are LOSERS! That is all. Be sure to check out prowrestlingtees.com/sigmon for all new t-shirts! Wrestling is Back!


Nice work, son. Always good when an indy jobber tries to win over the fans.


----------



## JohnyCrown

Wow. Haven't posted here in a while partially due to some people (or the same person with multiple accounts) getting horrendously offended for some people saying anything remotely negative about TCW. This thread has definitely gotten a little out of hand. I haven't watched TCW in about 9 weeks with the exception of Lanes' link to the end show about the IWC. 

First off Lane and LoneShark I don't really think that's Sigmon. If it really is, which I doubt, I don't think he'd be dumb enough to insult the IWC and then try to sell T=Shirts to them. 

Second, I basically stopped watching because I didn't care too much for the new direction they were going (I'm probably in the minority, I tend to like things most people don't) and with this recent angle I can only see it getting worse IN MY VIEW. 

Third, Insulting even a small group of their fan base is pretty bad business sense. Now if some of the people like Lane, Loneshark, Concrete, USAUSA1, etc only had nothing but negative dribble and a constant barrage of insults I could see it somewhat justified but these people just offered opinions, constructive criticism, and a different view of how things could work. The way TCW took it personal is pretty childish IMO. Yeah there are some negative Nancies on the net who only want to bash everything but I didn't see that in the least on this thread, what I saw were opinions and constructive criticism and if a business can't handle that then they really need to check themselves and get over themselves.

Anyway just my 2 cents. I hope they don't continue to alienate this segment of their fan base. Although I know what matters in the end are the dollars I still think its pretty baseless to insult potential paying fans.


----------



## Lane

Parker, I know you'll see this so its not that I HATE the company and love it the next its that with mostly everything my opinion goes both ways. Theres pluses and negatives to everything so I stay neutral for the most part. I've praised matches and shows from the companies (Nominated Kincaid vs Sigmon 2/3 falls the 2012 MOTY) but nothing happened until I said some things I didn't care for and thats when the lynch mob showed up. I even apologized in the past if it seemed like I bashed the company for those post. This whole IWC deal is idiotic though and I'm sure Anthony will be a good champ in the long run but he hasn't even been around long.


----------



## USAUSA1

I remember there was a period that it was only me and Lane posting and this thread was buried on the third page.

If the fake posters would go back and look at my posts for 2013, I gave majority of the shows positive reviews. That's why I am baffled. 

I didn't even listen to the radio show, not going to entertain that crap.

And just for the record, I think Matt is in control of all these fake accounts.


----------



## Lane

I'm all but sure of that.


----------



## jasonkruger

I'm new to TCW. Found them on The Pursuit Channel, then I started to follow them on Twitter. Saw some of this being duscussed via their twitter account, so I thought I'd come check out the forum. After looking into all this...one thing you can't argue with is the results....Their YouTube shows usually get 1200 views and about 5-6 comments by the time the next show airs a week later...this show, in just over 24 hours has over 500 views and over 20+ comments. 

Seems like they wanted to get people talking and watching, which they did.


----------



## Rah

Sigmon said:


> I normally just sit back and let you all entertain me with your wrestling business sense, but just wanted to login and let you know that every single one of you are LOSERS! That is all. Be sure to check out prowrestlingtees.com/sigmon for all new t-shirts! Wrestling is Back!


Nah, it's cool, bro. I'll wait for The Bellas to rip-off your idea and buy theirs.


----------



## Hamada

Sigmon said:


> I normally just sit back and let you all entertain me with your wrestling business sense, but just wanted to login and let you know that every single one of you are LOSERS! That is all. Be sure to check out prowrestlingtees.com/sigmon for all new t-shirts! Wrestling is Back!


Climb the ladder kid, make yourself famous!


----------



## STEVALD

*The criticism over here might've been the motive behind that story, but its working for them just the way they wanted it to. There's a reason why there's an increase in the rate of views and likes/dislikes on this show compared to their last show. We're claiming it to be what it is - a poor idea, but they're getting what they want, and that's exposure. They know we might very well tune in next week to see what they've got to say about us, that Sigmon guy coming in here and provoking us made it quite obvious. Bad idea, but its working. Well, whatever floats your boat.

I'd rather see y'all put a bit of focus on the wrestling aspect (lolwrestlingisback) than depend on us and have such storylines, cause you know this ain't helping you in the long run. And if you think even for a moment that we'll start watching your show because of this IWC storyline and then stick to it because of other reasons, you're wrong. Because there are no other reasons to watch your show. 


Just saying.







*


----------



## Lane

And in the long run it work just as well as it did for WCW.

:mk1charlie3


----------



## USAUSA1

TCW views have nothing on NECW and they don't pull stunts,.


----------



## Rah

USAUSA1 said:


> TCW views have nothing on NECW and they don't pull stunts,.


I love how "their fans" claim to be the third promotion in America, throwing out all these ridiculous views on Youtube and the fact they have a TV deal with thousands of live fans yet their 1000 fans per video is 1/20th of PWG's view count for TEASER videos.


----------



## STEVALD

*Third promotion? :lmao*


----------



## seabs

*A spike in one week's youtube views because people want to see how pathetic you are doesn't mean you're going to the do the same number every other week after. You've been insulting the majority of your fanbase and you've probably lost a good portion of them regular youtube views now. So well done on that. Hope you enjoy those extra comments on youtube for this weeks show.*


----------



## jasonkruger

It looks to me like this whole message board got worked, and TCW got what they wanted! Kudos TCW! I wouldn't be surprised if Lane is in on it. The way he keeps feeding them is suspicious. Also, it seems like they are drumming up alot of support from fans on their twitter. Fans who are tired of smart marks who think they are smarter than the average wrestling fan. They are tired of spoilers everywhere they look. Awayway, just my two cents. I think what TCW did was genius. Congrats TCW and Lane, and this message board! You all pulled off something special!


----------



## TheLoneShark

jasonkruger said:


> It looks to me like this whole message board got worked, and TCW got what they wanted! Kudos TCW! I wouldn't be surprised if Lane is in on it. The way he keeps feeding them is suspicious. Also, it seems like they are drumming up alot of support from fans on their twitter. Fans who are tired of smart marks who think they are smarter than the average wrestling fan. They are tired of spoilers everywhere they look. Awayway, just my two cents. I think what TCW did was genius. Congrats TCW and Lane, and this message board! You all pulled off something special!


Believe me, we didn't. By the way, welcome to WF, Matt Riviera JasonKruger.


----------



## jasonkruger

TheLoneShark said:


> Believe me, we didn't. By the way, welcome to WF, Matt Riviera JasonKruger.


Who is Matt Riviera?


----------



## NewJack's Shank

jasonkruger said:


> It looks to me like this whole message board got worked, and TCW got what they wanted! Kudos TCW! I wouldn't be surprised if Lane is in on it. The way he keeps feeding them is suspicious. Also, it seems like they are drumming up alot of support from fans on their twitter. Fans who are tired of smart marks who think they are smarter than the average wrestling fan. They are tired of spoilers everywhere they look. Awayway, just my two cents. I think what TCW did was genius. Congrats TCW and Lane, and this message board! You all pulled off something special!


Lol pathetic.


----------



## Rah

jasonkruger said:


> It looks to me like this whole message board got worked, and TCW got what they wanted! Kudos TCW! I wouldn't be surprised if Lane is in on it. The way he keeps feeding them is suspicious. Also, it seems like they are drumming up alot of support from fans on their twitter. Fans who are tired of smart marks who think they are smarter than the average wrestling fan. They are tired of spoilers everywhere they look. Awayway, just my two cents. I think what TCW did was genius. Congrats TCW and Lane, and this message board! You all pulled off something special!


You do realise that the video has a strong ratio of likes to dislikes, while its top comments are from users detracting from the show's quality, right? They succeeded in looking ridiculous. I honestly do not mind getting worked, and would welcome an IWC-related storyline, but not one that insults myself as a fan/viewer.


----------



## jasonkruger

Well...here is the bottom line. Controversy creates cash. The more you guys and other people comment about this, the more other people will get interested. The evidence is in the views of that show. Over 700+ views now, and rising. Their FB "likes" are skyrocketing, twitter followers are increasing dramatically....ever since this angle started on Friday when it aired on TV. If you guys really want to stick it to TCW, shut up about it. Stop taking about it, stop telling your friends about it. Stop posting on Twitter and Facebook about it, because so far, TCW has played you all like a fiddle


----------



## Dark-Angel

jasonkruger said:


> Well...here is the bottom line. Controversy creates cash. The more you guys and other people comment about this, the more other people will get interested. The evidence is in the views of that show. Over 700+ views now, and rising. Their FB "likes" are skyrocketing, twitter followers are increasing dramatically....ever since this angle started on Friday when it aired on TV. If you guys really want to stick it to TCW, shut up about it. Stop taking about it, stop telling your friends about it. Stop posting on Twitter and Facebook about it, because so far, TCW has played you all like a fiddle


Oh yea played all 3 of us that actually comment on your shows. You actually had a decent following before and the shows were decent. Now the wrestling is declining and your doing dumb ass shit like this. Its not our fault half of the in bred hicks that go to your shows don't have a computer.


----------



## seabs

jasonkruger said:


> Well...here is the bottom line. Controversy creates cash. The more you guys and other people comment about this, the more other people will get interested. The evidence is in the views of that show. Over 700+ views now, and rising. Their FB "likes" are skyrocketing, twitter followers are increasing dramatically....ever since this angle started on Friday when it aired on TV. If you guys really want to stick it to TCW, shut up about it. Stop taking about it, stop telling your friends about it. Stop posting on Twitter and Facebook about it, because so far, TCW has played you all like a fiddle


*Ok.*


----------

